# Cyndi's Diet/WO Log



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2003)

I hate to admit it BUT I was much more disciplined with my diet when I felt like I was being monitored.  All helpful suggestions concerning diet and exercise welcome.

WO schedule is

Tues, Sat- Quads, Chest, Back, calves, abs
Weds, Sun- Hams, Butt/hips, delts, bis tris

Spinning 60 minutes Sat, Sun, Mon
Elliptical 40 minutes Thurs

Rest day Friday

I will being my log tommorow...........


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

If that is the wo schedule Eric gave you, tell him to get in touch with me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If that is the wo schedule Eric gave you, tell him to get in touch with me!!


What do you mean?  Yes it is the WO Eric gave me....  what do you think is wrong with it?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> So you been cheating huh? Do you need a spanking?


I wouldn't say cheating, no.  Just not as disciplined with the timing of meals and maybe a little cheating, like protein bars but no candy or cake or ice cream.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What do you mean?  Yes it is the WO Eric gave me....  what do you think is wrong with it?


Your working alot in one day.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Your working alot in one day.


You mean you think I am doing too many body parts each day?  I do spend about 2 hours at the gym each WO.  I am NOT criticizing Eric, NO WAY!  My body has improved dramatically since working with him. If YOU want to talk to him, go ahead, but not me!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey GP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 13, 2003)

Ohhh, trust me dg, I think I know what I'm doing my friend. Ask Sapphire about the progress she has made in terms of physique and strength.

Cyndi my dear...dg is very nice and well meaning but YOU know where to go for the 411.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ohhh, trust me dg, I think I know what I'm doing my friend. Ask Sapphire about the progress she has made in terms of physique and strength.
> 
> Cyndi my dear...dg is very nice and well meaning but YOU know where to go for the 411.



Yes I sure do Eric.. Believe me.. I KNOW!  I trust you 100%!

And DG.. GP is right.. my physique and strength have improved more than I could have ever imagined.  BIG guys at the gym can't believe how much a size 2 123 lb "girl" lifts.  I lift more than alot  of them!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 14, 2003)

*Tuesday Oct 14*

Glutamine
fat burner
coffee

Meal 1
low carb protein bar (no choice had to run out of house to work) 30 grams protein, 14 grams carbs, 7 grams sugar
oatmeal

Meal 2
half can white breast meat chunk chicken 270 cals, 3 grams fat, 39 grams protein, 0 carbs
decaf tea

Meal 3
small bag of cashews
steamed broccoli and chicken
apple

Meal 4
fat burner
small vanilla protein shake with water (DG...) 
2 date rolls with almond butter


Meal 5
fat burner
glutamine after weights
chicken sausages with broccoli and cauliflower
1 date roll with almond butter

WORKOUT

- LEG EXTENSIONS 140X12,145X10,150X8
- SQUATS 110X15,130X12,150X12 +bar
- SINGLE LEG LEG PRESSES 115X12,135X12,155X12
- CABLE CROSSOVER 35 each sideX12,35X12,30X10
- INCLINE DB PRESSES 25X10,25X8,25X7
- FLAT DB FLYES 25X7,20X12,20X10
- DUMBELL PULLOVER 25X12,25X12,25X12
- V GRIP SEATED ROW 70X12,70X10,70X10
- STANDING CALF 215X20,235X15,275X12,315X10
- ABS


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

*Wednesday Oct 15*

Glutamine
Fat burner

Meal 1
protein shake 
1 date roll with almond butter
Kashi go lean cereal
apple
coffee

Meal 2
1 can chunk white meat chicken

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli (again) 
apple with natural peanut butter 

Meal 4
Before gym 2 date rolls with almond butter

Meal 5
Glutamine
fat burner
grilled chicken with spinach


WO

-LYING LEG CURLS  55X10, 60X8, 60X8
-SEATED LEG CURLS 80X10, 85X10, 90X9
-STIFF DEADLIFTS  100X12, 100X12, 100X12
-ABDUCTIONS 40X20, 40X25, 40X20
-CABLE UPRIGHT ROWS 40X12, 50X12
-SEATED SIDE LATERALS 8X12, 8X12
-BARBELL CURLS 20X15,30X12,30X12
-SKULL CRUSHERS 20X12,20X12,20X12


Cardio - 20 minutes elliptical


----------



## katie64 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi honey, how are you??? I'm going to be following along in your journal...........talk with you soon...........


----------



## katie64 (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Cyndi, why do you take so many fat burners??? Your teeny tiny, do you really need those, and what do you take???


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Cyndi, why do you take so many fat burners??? Your teeny tiny, do you really need those, and what do you take???



First.. Hey Sweetie!! SO good to hear from you!!  Love your Avi!

Hmm good question why do I take fat burners?  I guess because I have them...  do I need them?  Probably not.  I will probably stop taking them after this bottle is gone.  They are stimulant free, no ephedra or caffeine.  I forget the name actually.. GP/Eric got them for me.  I can get you the name if you want....


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ohhh, trust me dg, I think I know what I'm doing my friend. Ask Sapphire about the progress she has made in terms of physique and strength.
> 
> Cyndi my dear...dg is very nice and well meaning but YOU know where to go for the 411.


Eric is just another chin in the chinese phonebook!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Eric is just another chin in the chinese phonebook!


Oh Boy!  I would not want Eric mad at ME!!  Have you ever met Eric in person?  He is a BIG dude, I mean HUGE, sweet as apple pie, but I would not want to make him angry!!! 
Not to mention that he is my friend as well as my coach and I think he is great!!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Do you speak chinese?


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Do you speak chinese?



Confucious say: "When you go gopro, you never go back!"


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Confucious say: "When you go gopro, you never go back!"


LMAO!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> No I don't.....  do you????


I don't have to.................he's not my trainer!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Kidding aside, GP knows I'm yanking his chain. With his accomplishments and know how, it would be an honor just to meet him. I would feel lucky to have him as a trainer!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Kidding aside, GP knows I'm yanking his chain. With his accomplishments and know how, it would be an honor just to meet him. I would feel lucky to have him as a trainer!



I HAVE met him and he is a nice guy with a good sense of humor. I am sure he knew you were teasing.....   ME!!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2003)

Now this sense of humor I'm not to sure of???


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Now this sense of humor I'm not to sure of???


You have to still be joking... Eric has a great sense of humor.   After all... I make him laugh....  all the time.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yes Cyndi!! I thought you knew me better than that?


OF course I knew you were joking SILLY!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thursday Oct 16*

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 1/2
carb solutions protein bar (Yes I know.. I was late... had to grab something, I was starving)
coffee

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites on dry toasted rye bread (2 slices)

Meal 2
apple
1/2 can chunk white meat chicken

Meal 3
mixed salad with grilled chicken balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
small protein shake
3 date rolls with almond butter

Meal 5
fat burner
grilled chicken
broccoli stir fried in a little olive oil and garlic






My arms and shoulders are sore, my chest is still a little sore, my hamstrings were cramping like crazy last night....  especially my left one. 

No weights today  


CARDIO 50 minutes elliptical


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2003)

*Friday Oct 17*

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 1/2
carb solution protein bar (yup late again)  New BF keeps me in bed too long  
coffee


Meal 1
Protein Shake
egg whites and turkey on half a bagel (YUMMY!)

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken 

Meal 3
apple with natural peanut butter 
1 can chunk chicken
small bag cashews
(couldn't leave desk for lunch... very busy)


no meal 4 I feel yucky.. in the bathroom for hours...  

Meal 5 
3 date rolls with almond butter
still feeling sick.. couldn't go out with sisters  




REST DAY!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi hun.

Whats a date roll? cause it sounds yummy. 

Looks like a great plan only cause GP is the pro 

What are your stats right now? and how is the new house going? and pm me and let me know what happened with you know what we were chattin about last time


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hi hun.
> 
> Whats a date roll? cause it sounds yummy.
> ...



OMG Jenny date rolls are the best!!  Totally natural and delicious.  Mushed up dates wrapped in coconut flakes with an almond on top.  BETTER THAN DONUTS!!!  

Yeah GP is a doll!  I designed my diet with his general recommendations.  The workouts are all him though...

I am 5'7 123 lbs,  I only know my general stats

I am small boned...
bust 37
waist 25 - 25 1/2 depending on PMS  
hips -35  sorta boyish (I think)

I never measured my arms, thighs or calves, but I will.  

I really want to be more muscular...  I have gotten noticeably more muscular but not enough.  GP is working on that.  

You look great.. I know you hear that 50 times a day, but you do!  That's why I wanted you to check out my journal.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

I look great? your so silly 

hey tell my trainer to let me have date rolls  

GP tell him


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I look great? your so silly
> 
> hey tell my trainer to let me have date rolls
> ...


Oh Come on now J!!  You know you look good!  Your ass is plastered all over this site!
  

Anywho....  yeah GP said I can eat date rolls with PROTEIN of course!  I was sorta sick yesterday, so I skipped all workouts and ate practically nothing.  I went spinning this am and I am going back to do weights now with a live trainer, not my cyber one....


I just ate 3 date rolls with AB.. yummy!  My BF got me into them and he is a HOTTIE!  Chest to die for... and everything else too,
but stay away from him Jenny!      He's all MINE!!!!!!     

Weight WO was GOOD!  I still felt a little weak but better for the most part.

here it is...

Leg extensions  155x8,155x8,155x10
WS leg presses 255x12,275x12,315x12,335x12
stepsups 3 sets of 20 holding 20 lb dbs in each hand
Incline flyes 20x12,25x12,25x12
Bench press + bar  55X10,55x8,55x8
WG pulldowns 80x11,80x11,80x13
T bar rows  3 sets 20 lbs + bar (bar alone was heavy)
seated calf raises 135X15,155X12,170x8,180x6
standing calf raises 175x15,195x15,215x15


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Monday Oct 19*

Glutamine 
Fat burner

Low Carb Protein bar
Coffee

Meal 1
1 piece of whole grain bread with natural PB

Meal 2
can of white meat turkey 

Meal 3
mixed salad with grilled chicken
handful of pistachios

Meal 4
1 date roll (I ran out ) with almond butter
small protein shake

Meal 5
grilled chicken
fat free cottage cheese



I am cramming for an exam today... workouts will have to wait.  GP will understand I am working my most important muscle.. my brain!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2003)

This is the cutest journal ever!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh Come on now J!!  You know you look good!  Your ass is plastered all over this site!
> 
> *thanks to rissy *
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This is the cutest journal ever!


Dont you even start


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_


Actually J... I don't make the date rolls,  I buy them at a health food grocery store Trader Joe's.. but they sell them at most health food places!

I know you are in LOVE with your honey...  I was just teasing you about my BF.   
You will see your love soon, 18 days!!  But I know not soon enough for YOU!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 21, 2003)

*Tuesday Oct 20*

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 1
protein shake
1 piece whole grain toast with Almond butter
coffee

Meal 2
low carb protein bar (I know I shouldn't eat them.. but I DID
1 piece whole grain toast with almond butter
Chamomile tea

Meal 3
2 soy patties with ketchup
( I have been stuck in my apartment all day studying.. beggars can't be choosers)   

going to  WO now for a break...

WO Q/C/B/C/A

-superset: leg extension/plie squats 155x12,170x10/45x20,45x20
-step-ups... 2 sets of 20 lb db in each hand x 20 each leg
-incline dumbbell press...20x15,25x12,25x10
-cable crossover...30 lbs each sidex12, 35x6,30x10
-V grip seated row...70x12,70x12,70x12 
-one arm row...25x15,25x12
-standing calf...235x18,255x15,275x14,115x25
-abs

No time for CARDIO today... 
   I hate studying!!!

Meal 4 after gym
protein shake with glutamine and almond butter

Meal 5
chicken sausage and broccoli


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 22, 2003)

*October 22 Wednesday*

Meal 1
Protein shake
made with frozen date rolls, peanut butter, soy protein and whey protein, water and ice!  My sweetie made it for me this am..  
coffee

Meal 2
turkey and egg whites 
2 tblsp natural peanut butter

Meal 3
homemade lentil soup  
bag of pistachios
 

Meal 4
low carb protein bar 

Meal 5 
edamame
another low carb protein bar (I know I shouldn't be eating this, I promise after my test I will go  buy real food) with almond butter  
chamomile tea


Weight Workout

-seated leg curl...90x12,95x10,95x10
-stiff deadlift...90x12,90x12,90x12
-machine shoulder press...30x12,40x8
-cable upright row...50x12,55x12,60x12
-preacher curl  30x12,30x12,30x12
-hammer curl...15x12,15x12,15x12
-CG bench press (hold hands about 6" apart)...3 x 8-10
I replaced the CG bench presses with assisted dips 3 sets 
-pushdown...40x12,45x10,45x8

Glutamine after WO


No Cardio today.. still studying....   :


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2003)

*Thursday Oct 23*

Fat burner

Meal 1 - protein shake with frozen banana and dates, (same as yesterday)
coffee

Meal 2- fat fat cottage cheese

Meal 3- mixed salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4- chicken breast

2 tblsp peanut butter before gym
Glutmaine before 50 minutes Elliptical

Meal 5 - Grilled chicken 
guacomole


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

I thought I'd drop in to say "hello" and say that once again, you have a fine looking journal!  Your doing really well, Cyndi!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I thought I'd drop in to say "hello" and say that once again, you have a fine looking journal!  Your doing really well, Cyndi!!


Hi Dave!!  Thanks.. I  am now actually posting my workouts.  What do you think?  I have not been eating that great the last few days... I have been TRYING to study for my CNE certification update exam.  It's tommorow at 9:00 am.  I need to get some real food in the house.


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

Whoops, I did miss the other days food log!  I thought you forgot to list the rest!  That's all??    I know, studying for those test can be hectic and  losing track of timeis easy to achieve!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Whoops, I did miss the other days food log!  I thought you forgot to list the rest!  That's all??    I know, studying for those test can be hectic and  losing track of timeis easy to achieve!



Yeah I am DONE though I can't study anymore.. hopefully I studied enough!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm sure you'll do fine, sweetie!!  I have faith in you!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm sure you'll do fine, sweetie!!  I have faith in you!


Awww.. Thanks Dave!  I did pass by the way.  I just got home from taking the test.  It was pretty tricky.. but who cares??  It's OVER and I passed.
Thanks for the moral support!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 24, 2003)

*Friday Oct 24*

Meal 1
protein shake 
3 date rolls with AB
coffee

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 2
2 small chicken breasts

Meal 3
mixed salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
low carb protein bar

Meal 5
chicken and spinach
1 glass red wine 

REST DAY


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 25, 2003)

*Saturday Oct 25*

Glutamine
Fat burner

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls with PB

WO

QUADS/CHEST/BACK/CALVES/ABS

-LEG EXTENSIONS 170x10,175x8,180x8,185x6
-LEG PRESS...185x12,235x12,315x12,365x12
-STEP UPS...3 X 30 lb db in each handx 15 reps each set
-SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWN/FLAT DUMBELL PRESS...70x12,80x12,80x12/25x12,30x8,30x6
-SUPERSET: CG SEATED ROW/INCLINE BAR PRESS...70x12,80x8,80x6/45x12,55x6,55x6
-SEATED CALF...135x12,160x10,160x10
-STANDING CALF RAISES...195X20,215X15,235X12,255X15
-ABS

glutamine

Meal 2
Toasted wheat bread with almond butter

Meal 3
chicken breasts

Meal 4
protein bar

Meal 5
chicken (again)
salad


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

Bread.... bread.... I want some type of Bread!!!!  Maybe in the form of a pizza!!!  

Hi sapph!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 26, 2003)

*Sunday October 26*

Meal 1
3 date rolls with PB
1 slice whole wheat toast /PB

Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 2
grilled chicken

Meal 3
protein bar w/ AB

Meal 4
??????

WO

HAMS/INNER THIGH/DELTS/BIS/TRIS

-LYING LEG CURL...60x8,55x12,60x8,65x10
-SEATED LEG CURL...90x12,90x10,85x12,85x10
-ADDUCTION...50x20,60x15,70x12,100x10
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...8x12,10x10,10x10,12x6
-MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...40x6,40x6,50x5,43x6
-SUPERSET: CABLE BICEPS CURLS/PUSHDOWNS 35X12,40X12,45X10,50X8/40X12,45X10,50X9,55X6

I hate working shoulders.. they suck, it hurts and I am weak.  

Meal 5
low carb pasta with venison meat sauce
1 glass red wine 
 

Bad eating day... running around.. went spinning, hiking then to gym... no time to eat right.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Bread.... bread.... I want some type of Bread!!!!  Maybe in the form of a pizza!!!
> 
> Hi sapph!



HI David!!

Good boy .. stay AWAY from the bread!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 27, 2003)

*Oct 27 Monday*

Glutamine
fatburner

Meal 1
protein shake with dates and PB
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
fat free cottage cheese

Meal 3
apple with PB
Can of baby shrimp  (yucky and fishy tasting) NEVER AGAIN
more FF cottage cheese  
 

Meal 4
grilled chicken

Meal 5
MORE grilled chicken and spinach 

Glutamine
60 minutes spinning


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Oct 27 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> 
> Meal 3
> ...




HOLY CRAP!  THAT IS GROSS!    Who suggested this as a meal?  Cottage Cheese is manageable but a CAN of shrimp over fresh??  Yikes!  

I would've taken that shrimp and added I can't believe it's not butter, Dash of hot sauce, REAL garlic and pepper.  Then, that meal would sing sweetly!!!!  

Oh yeah, raw onions would've have been a nice touch, too!  

Ask Coach if that is permissible for you!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

canshrimp is ok if you eat it with cocktail sauce and cream cheese... not all of us have access to fresh shrimp dave


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Sure, it's ok but I think she didn't like it for the fishy taste.  If she used those spices I listed, I bet it would've tasted a lot better wouldn't you think?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2003)

Actually nobody recommended the canned shrimp.   I just thought it would taste good and it is high in protein.  BUT it was yucky.  Unfortunately David I was at work VERY busy and I didn't have access to any spices or onions or garlic.  I actually mixed cottage cheese with the shrimp.  Oh well.. I ate it.   

I bet the cocktail sauce would have tasted GOOOOOD!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2003)

*Tuesday Oct 28*

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 1
coffee
low carb protein bar
1 apple w/ PB

Meal 2
f/f cottage cheese

Meal 3
mixed green salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
low carb protein bar yes I know  protein bars are evil
handful of peanuts

Meal 5
salad with oil/vinegar
mussels marinara
1 glass red wine









I am going out to dinner with g/f tonight..  workouts will be pushed back one day..... 

no weights or cardio today so.. I am going to keep carbs very low.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2003)

*Wednesday Oct 29*

I set a new record getting ready for work, showered and out the door in 15 minutes......  I OVERSLEPT!!!! 

Meal 1
1 slice multigrain bread with PB
low carb protein bar (needed protein and  didn't have time to make shake)

Meal 2
can of tuna

Meal 3
mixed salad with grilled chicken /vinegar

Meal 4
small protein shake
4 date rolls w/ PB
Glutamine

Meal 5
Chicken with spinach


Glutamine after WO

QUADS/CHEST/BACK/CALVES/ABS

- LEG EXTENSION..  140X8,155X8,170X7,185X6
-LEG PRESS..  225X12,325X12,375X12,395X10
-ONE LEGGED SQUATS.. 90X10 EACH LEG 4 SETS 
-INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS..25X12,25X10,25X9
-CABLE CROSSOVER..30 X12,30X8,30X7 
-ONE ARM DUMBELL ROW.. 25X10,25X10,25X10
-WG PULLDOWN..80X12,80X10,80X10
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF:195X15/125X15,215X12/150X12,235X12/160X10 
-ABS

My butt is gonna be SORE tommorow!! Oh yeah!  
 

Cardio
20 minutes Elliptical


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2003)

Stay tuned...some heavier lifting and new muscle is on the way!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Stay tuned...some heavier lifting and new muscle is on the way!!


Hurt me Baby!!   
I am gonna shoot for 400 lb leg presses today Coach.  I will let you know if I do it.  

I did 395!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 30, 2003)

*Oct 30 Thursday*

Glutamine

Meal 1
vanilla protein shake with banana, dates and PB  (yummy)
turkey and egg whites

Meal 2
Peanut butter (way too much I am sure)   
I gotta lay off the peanut butter...  

Meal 2 1/2
ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
1/2 can chunk chicken

Meal 4
protein shake
3 date rolls

I HAVE MAJOR PMS!!!   I am retaining water....  

HAMS/BUTT/DELTS/BIS/TRIS

-SEATED LEG CURL 80x12,85x12,90x12
-HIGH WIDE STANCE LEG HORIZONTAL LEG PRESS 195X12,215X12,235X12
-BUTT BLASTER: 120X15,130X12,140X10
-ABDUCTION: 50X12 SET SETS
-SEATED MACHINE PRESS: 3 X 10 3O LBS
-BARBELL CURLS: 40X12,45X10,50X10
-ASSSISTED DIPS 3 SETS
-TRICEP PUSHDOWNS 40X12,45X10

Glutamine

Meal 5
grilled chicken breast with my homemade guacomole on top....  YUMMY!!!

Good leg WO yesterday.. tush is sore and quads are stiff.  Oh man.. shoulders today... 

tonights WO was a bit lame.. went sorta light and changed exercises because the gym was MOBBED.  I still hate shoulders...


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

395  thats great.
We want pics  we want pics  we want pics


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2003)

*Oct 31 Friday*

Glutamine
fat burner

Meal 1
protein shake 
1 slice whole grain toast with almond butter

Meal 2
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 3
4 date rolls with peanut butter
(I am addicted to these things)  BUT GP says they are OK!!!  

Meal 4
protein shake
soy crisps ( I was hungry and trick or treating) At least I didn't eat the snickers bar I really wanted!  

Meal 5 is gonna be at a Halloween party.. wish me luck!
guacomole on celery
Stewed beef chunks with broccoli
1 bite key lime pie
TOO MUCH WINE 

REST DAY
My tush and hammys are sooo sore and tight, my shoulders are sore, my biceps are sore too.  I am resting today... kicking ass tommorow!!! : :


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 1, 2003)

*Saturday Nov1*

Glutamine

Meal 1 
Protein shake
2 tbls PB

Spinning 60 minutes 

Meal 2
2 pieces of whole wheat toast with AB
coffee

Weight WO
Leg press 320x12,410x12,460x12,480x12,500x10
Squats (very deep) 90x12,140x12,180x12
Incline bar press 45x12,55x10,75x6
CG Pulldowns 70x12,90x10,90x10
Cable Cross overs 30x12,35x10,35x10
WG pulldowns 80x10,80x10,90x6
seated calf raises 135x15,180x8,1821/2x8
ABS

My back is hurting me...  SQUATS... and I am pooped. My leg wo was brutal and exhausting.

Meal 3
cottage cheese
pistastio nuts

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
Cajun grilled tuna steak 
with peppers and onions
1 glas red wine

CHOCOLATE BIRTHDAY CAKE!!!  It was my b/f's birthday.... 
attached is pic from his bday party


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

I wonder if I can have Cottage cheese into my meal plan!!??!?!  I love cottage cheese. 

I love your foods (minus Kashi.... I know.. I know.. you haven't had it for awhile but it's still funny!   )


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I wonder if I can have Cottage cheese into my meal plan!!??!?!  I love cottage cheese.
> 
> I love your foods (minus Kashi.... I know.. I know.. you haven't had it for awhile but it's still funny!   )



I bet you can eat cottage cheese... low fat or no fat..

You know.. I HAVEN'T eaten Kashi in a while.  I am not sure why.. I have it in my cabinet.  Yes David I know how much you LOVE Kashi!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2003)

*Sunday Nov 2*

Meal 1
protein shake
1/2 banana

Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 2
whole wheat toast with A/B
coffee

Meal 3
cottage cheese

Meal 4
Metrex High protein bar


WOHAMS/BUTT/DELTS/BIS/TRIS

-lying leg curl... 65x10,65x10,65x10
-superset: stiff deadlift/seated leg curl...110x10/80x12,110x10/90x12,110x10/95x12
butt machine...140x12,140x12,140x12
-combo side raise/front raise (one rep to side and one to front back and forth)...7.5x10 x3 sets
-cable upright row...40x12,45x12,50x12
-seated alternate dumbell curl...15x10x3 sets
-cable curl...50x10,55x8,55x7
-CG bench press...40x12,50x10,50x10
-reverse grip pushdown (underhand or curl grip each arm)...20x12,20x11,20x10

Post weights
Glutamine
2 date rolls w/ peanut butter
more cottage cheese

Meal 5
edamame
grilled chicken
spinach


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

hi babes.

just wanted everyone to know that this saphire is 
and silly 
and damnit i want those date rolls


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hi babes.
> 
> just wanted everyone to know that this saphire is
> ...



I am a green monster jumping up and down??? 
 

Yup... you are right J'Bo I am silly... BUT so are YOU!!! 

I just bought more date rolls... yummmmmmmmm.................

talk to YOUR BF GoPro... he will tell you that you can eat them..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

ok well i will talk to GP and ask him to get me some


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok well i will talk to GP and ask him to get me some



I don't know if GP know exactly what I am eating... BUT you should ask him......  I would mail them to you but they really should be refrigerated.  

Chris made me an awesome protein shake before work today... chocolate and vanilla protein powder, frozen banana, peanut butter and some FROZEN date rolls.... DELICIOUS !


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2003)

*Monday Nov 3*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake with banana, PB and date rolls 
turkey and egg whites.. 1 yolk

Meal 2
half can chunk chicken

Meal 3
mixed green salad, lots of raw veggies with grilled chicken and Balsamic vinegar


Meal 4 small grilled chicken breast
pistatio nuts

Meal 5
chicken sausage with broccoli and asparagus

IT'S75 DEGREES AND SUNNY IN NOV IN NY!  CHRIS AND I ARE GOING TO THE BEACH!! 

Blew off spinning for some BETTER cardio! 


NEW WO routine by my sweetie pie of a Trainer GoPro

day 1: chest/shoulders/tris/abs
day 2: quads/hams/inner or outer thigh/calves
day 3: back/biceps/abs
day 4: quads/hams/inner or outer thigh/calves

heavier weights, less reps... 

Tommorow's WO is

CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS/ABS

-BENCH PRESS...3 X 8-10
-INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 8-10
-FLAT FLYE...2 X 8-10
-MACH SHOULDER PRESS...3 X 8-10
-SIDE RAISE...2 X 10-12
-SKULL CRUSH...2 X 8-10
-PUSHDOWN...2 X 8-10
-ABS


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I don't know if GP know exactly what I am eating... BUT you should ask him......  I would mail them to you but they really should be refrigerated.
> 
> Chris made me an awesome protein shake before work today... chocolate and vanilla protein powder, frozen banana, peanut butter and some FROZEN date rolls.... DELICIOUS !



well he asked me to ask you  about these killer date rolls


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well he asked me to ask you  about these killer date rolls



Hmmm.. Okay. ....

Ya know what...  let me see if they really need to be refrigerated.  Maybe they don't and I can ship them to you.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

*Tuesday Nov 4*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
2 date rolls with PB

Meal 2
piece of toast with AB

Meal 3
Another piece of toast with AB

Meal 4
grilled chicken
cottage cheese

Meal 5
chicken (AGAIN)
pistachio nuts

I know I ate like CRAP today... tommorow is another day.... 

Chest/shoulders/tris/abs
Workout

Bench press  65x8,75x4,65x8,65x8
Incline DB press  25 lb dbsx9,25x8,25x8
flat flye 20x10,x20x10
shoulder press machine 30x8,30x8,30x8
side raises 8x10,8x10,8x10
overhead extensions 20x10,20x10,20x10
pushdowns 40x10,45x8,45x8

Cardio Elliptical 30 minutes

Glutamine before and after gym

I hate working shoulders .. they suck and hurt...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

toast queen


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> toast queen



Among OTHER things....  
 

still wanna tell you about Chris and my first date!!  WOW!!!  Now he is HOT and sexy!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

pm me the story after your workout hun.
go train or GP is gonna be mad at me


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> pm me the story after your workout hun.
> go train or GP is gonna be mad at me



I will email you...

GP won't be mad at YOU J... ME yes, YOU no...  GP has crush on you little miss sexy tush!
 

I do too BTW... (now we can really get some good rumors flying around here!)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

GP doesnt have a crush on me dodo head


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh Okay...  

Well I do!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

*Wednesday Nov 5*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna
cashews

Meal 3
mixed green salad, lots of raw veggies w/vinegar
grilled chicken breast
more cashews

Meal 4
4 date rolls with A/B (before gym)
glutamine

WO  LEGS (obviously)

-leg extension...160x9,170x9
-leg press...235x10,275x10,315x10
-squat...140x10,160x10
-lying leg curl...80x6,80x6,80x6
-stiff deadlift...60x10x3 sets (had to go light, left lat is twingy)
-adduction...80x12,90x12,10x12
-butt machine...100x12,110x12,120x10
-standing calf...15x195x 3 sets

Glutamine

Meal 5 
chicken
with veggies

No cardio today... after that WO my legs will be too sore...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

good so do i....especially after that pic you sent


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

HeeHee...  why thank you Miss Jenny....  your tush is mighty fine as well.   

I figured u changed your avitar... I would change mine too, since we are couple and all....  

I need a tan badly....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

i like your new avi 

my tummy in that shot has been tanned for monthes  not my normal tan


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Jen Abs of steel .....  In my avi I am sans clothing... heehee
cut out the good parts....


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

Jeez...will YOU 2 just get a room...















...(and film it please)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Jeez...will YOU 2 just get a room...
> 
> 
> ...



 GP does that mean that you and i have to share the room we were told to get in the other thread ?


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GP does that mean that you and i have to share the room we were told to get in the other thread ?



NO...no sharing!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Good cause you know what i told you about greedy me 

 back off Sap i am on a roll with this hot catch


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Good cause you know what i told you about greedy me
> 
> back off Sap i am on a roll with this hot catch


Whoa!!  JBo  look at those TEETH!!  Don't you worry about ME.. I got me a MAN .... don't need/want no other...
Hmmm I wonder who first thought J'Bo and GoPro would make a cute couple... she must be very wise indeed.... 

I kinda lost what we were talking about anyway.. no sharing what with whom??? Ahh who cares???  I don't share my sweetie with anyone either....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

this is a funny thread. I think it all started when Dale told GP and I to get a room and then GP told you and I to get a room. Then GP and I got a room and i wondered if you were in the room. Then GP said no one is coming in the room with him and I. 

BTW i just got WICKED NEWS...The photographer that took all my photos this summer has agreed to come to Vegas for the O next year to shoot Babs and I  SO ITS SET I AM GOING....sap you GOTTA come...please pretty please please


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> this is a funny thread. I think it all started when Dale told GP and I to get a room and then GP told you and I to get a room. Then GP and I got a room and i wondered if you were in the room. Then GP said no one is coming in the room with him and I.
> 
> BTW i just got WICKED NEWS...The photographer that took all my photos this summer has agreed to come to Vegas for the O next year to shoot Babs and I  SO ITS SET I AM GOING....sap you GOTTA come...please pretty please please



OH OK,  Now I get it...  no room for me and my coach, no way. He's all yours Sweetie.   I told you, I am madly in love with the most handsome, sexiest, sweetest, smartest man in the universe.  Sorry... better than GP...  

Maybe Chris and I will both come to Vegas!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

*Thursday Nov 6*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake with dates
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
grilled chicken breast 
salad w/ vinegar 
pistachio nuts

Meal 4
glutamine
small protein shake
2 date rolls with AB

Cardio 50 min Elliptical

Meal 5
chicken sausage with broccoli and asparagus in tomato sauce... YUM! 

I strained my back the other day doing shoulder presses  
It hurts to breathe......


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Well yah your both coming to Vegas dodo head 
BTW i was just joking about the room thang.
I know you have your love


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

I knew you were jokin' Sweetie.  Anyway..it would almost be like incest...  

We can double date in Vegas.. You and GP, me and Chris... whadda say???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds good to me however you might want to ask GP if he is up for that 
How close are you to Columbus?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sounds good to me however you might want to ask GP if he is up for that
> How close are you to Columbus?




I think THAT goes without saying.... GP would love it I am sure.  

Columbus what?  I live in NY... 5 minutes away from GP's Mommy.  I told him I was gonna tell his Mom he got engaged and didn't call her to let her know....   

Have a good time with your friend this weekend J!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually he did call her and he also called my mom


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Actually he did call her and he also called my mom


Hmmmm... that's funny.  She acted so surprised when I mentioned it today...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

FOR REAL! You called her?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Thursday Nov 6*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Glutamine
> 
> Meal 1
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> FOR REAL! You called her?


Nah... I was just teasing you... had ya going though, didn't I?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

I looked at your suggestions regarding my diet and yes I know I should cut out the protein bars (they taste good though...) and more carbs it looks like.  Interesting... I thought maybe I was eating too many already.  Well obviously you are doing something right.. I will try it.  My last meal is usually around 8:00-9:00 pm, after the gym.  Should I eat another??


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

ahhh maybe  your too funny.
i just got home from the gym and had a great workout.
gonna go pack and take a bubble bath.
have a great weekend luv 
tell your love i said hello and that he has a wonderful princess 
will be back on Wed.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

8-9 is ok 
cant hurt to try. i would add the food in slowly though.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ahhh maybe  your too funny.
> i just got home from the gym and had a great workout.
> gonna go pack and take a bubble bath.
> ...




Wednesday???  I can't talk to you until Wednesday??  
I had a good intense cardio session yesterday... no weights again til tommorow.  It will let my back recover... still hurts.  My love gave me the longest, best back rub last night... he is MY king....  


YOU have yourself a great weekend Jen!  And I think you are a wonderful princess too!!  OH yeah... I mean QUEEN..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

Sapp.
i may try and sneak on the puter before wed.  
if you want to email me use my hotmail account.
jennyborecky@hotmail.com
i will get messages through there.

Intense cardio last night hey  
Good job 

Back rubs are gooood 

BTW i am still a princess til someone crowns me and believe me no one has in a long long long long long time 

Later Hotty  xox


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

*Friday Nov 7*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Protein shake with dates and PB

Meal 2 
can of tuna
cashews

Meal 3
salad with raw veggies
grilled chicken breast
baked soy chips.. (as per JBo)  High protein, low sugar all natural

Meal 4
protein shake with 1 tbls PB
glutamine

Cardio 30 minutes Elliptical

Meal 5
protein shake
date rolls w/ ab


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2003)

*Saturday Nov 8*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake with dates and PB

Meal 2
turkey and egg whites

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken

Meal  4
glass of red wine  

Meal 5
pecan crusted chicken salad
(went out with BF and friends)
another glass of red wine 
Had a lot of fun!

NO WOs, I had to work all day....   
Back is still sore... so I probably couldn't have done my back anyway.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2003)

*Sunday Nov 8*

Glutamine

slept in til 11 am   

Meal 1
protein shake 
3 date rolls with PB

Meal 2
protein shake with PB and blueberres

Meal 3
chicken breast
2 date rolls


WO

LEG EXTENSION...170x8,175x8,180x8,185x8
-SQUATS...(skipping squats... pulled intercostal muscle)
-horizontal leg press (instead less stress on back) 295x8,315x12,335x11,355x10,375x10,395x8
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS...140x12,180x12,200x12,220x12
-STIFF DEADLIFT... (hurt back didn't do..)
-LYING LEG CURL...50x12,50x12,65x10
-ABDUCTION...60x12,70x1270x12,70x6
-BUTT BLASTER...100x12,100x10,100x12,100x12
-LEG PRESS CALF...230x15,320x15,410x12,500x12
abs leg raises, crunches, plank holds

ate a bag of soy chips after WO

Meal 5
low carb pasta with venison meat sauce


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Sapph! 

Just dropping in.

What are date rolls?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Sapph!
> 
> Just dropping in.
> ...


Hi Dave!  
 

Date rolls are mushed up dates rolled in coconut flakes with an almond on top...  VERY yummy and all natural.  I get them at Trader Joes (of course)  
So delicious and addictive....... I love them!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

*Monday Nov 10*

Meal 1
Protein shake with PB, 1/2 banana and dates
coffee

Meal 2
turkey and egg whites

Meal 3
bag of soy crisps

2 grams fat
18 grams carbs
2 grams sugar
10 grams protein
They seemed OK to me..... and tasted good... since I don't eat bread anymore as per J'bo

Meal 4
raw veggies, grilled chicken w/ vinegar
cashews

Meal 5
protein shake
soy crisps

Meal 6
grilled chicken with sauted spinach
1 glass red wine 

Workout 

Cardio  30 minutes elliptical


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

Saph dear ... is that you in that av??  Wow!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Saph dear ... is that you in that av??  Wow!!



Yup... it's me.  And Gee thanks NT  you're sweet....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

it makes one go GGGRRRRRR!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

of course it's a good thing


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> of course it's a good thing


Oh OK then... thanks.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 11, 2003)

*Tuesday Nov 11*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls w/ PB
coffee
cashews  

Meal 2
soy crisps
can of tuna

Meal 3
mixed green salad with grilled chicken

Meal 4
3 date rolls w/ pB
protein shake

WO

-BENCH PRESS...3 X 8-10
-INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 8-10
-CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 10-12
-SEATED SIDE RAISE...3 X 8-10
-CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 8-10
-PUSHDOWN...3 X 8-10
-SKULL CRUSH...2 X 6-8
-ABS

Meal 5
grilled chicken with guacomole


My back is still so sore.... I may not be able to do the side raises.  I am also going to go LIGHT on everything today....


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

*Wed Nov 12*

Meal 1
protein shake
coffee
turkey and egg whites

Meal 2
soy crisps
FF cottage cheese

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies with grilled chicken
cashews

Meal 4
protein shake with PB
glutamine


LEGS!!!

-LEG PRESS...320x12,410x12,46x12,510x10,530x10
-STEP UP...30 lb dbs in each hand X 12x4 sets
-EXTENSION...185x8,190x8,195x8,200x7
-LYING LEG CURL...55x10,60x6,60x6
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 8-10 skipped because of back
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION 60x12,60x12,70x9,70x6
/BUTT BLASTER...100x12,110x10,120x10,140x8
-LEG PRESS CALF...460x15,480x12,500X12,540x12,570x8
-SEATED CALF...135x12,155x8,155x6,135x10

OUCH!!   
Glutamine

Meal 5
cottage cheese

Meal 6
guacamole and chicken (leftovers)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey hun i am back 

Dont know for how long though.

I was looking for some date rolls while i was away and everyone looked at me like i was a weirdo


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Sexy!!

I emailed you back this am.  What do you mean you don't know for how long?? Where are you going?  

I am following your meal timing suggestions....  Thank YOU!  
The only problem is the 6:30 meal... I am usually working out then.. I guess I can bring a RTD with me. 

I gotta send you some date rolls, email me your address... maybe I will freeze them before I send them,  they are all natural and fresh, no preservatives.. I hope they don't go bad.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

date rolls  
i will pm you my address but its at the bottom of all my email messages hun.

have your 6:30pm meal right after the gym then 

i want to move to Calgary cause i hate the town i am living in...too small


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

I have to go buy some date rolls in the next few days... I will pick you up some!

Why don't you move to Hollywood Florida????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

Sapp.

Yippee date rolls 

Ummm there is a little thing called the US government that wont let little old me work across the border


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapp.
> 
> Yippee date rolls
> ...


Hmmmmm.. that COULD pose a problem...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

Yep. However nothing 2 Karots wouldnt fix


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yep. However nothing 2 Karots wouldnt fix



Ya got THAT right  J!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

how's THAT whole project going BTW????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 12, 2003)

project? thats aweful Sapph 

he is doing well and still a sweetheart.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> project? thats aweful Sapph
> 
> he is doing well and still a sweetheart.



No!! Just trying to be discreet....  and glad to hear it!  He has ALWAYS been sweet!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2003)

*Thursday Nov 11*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
2 date rolls with PB

Meal 2
cottage cheese
cashews

Meal 3
protein bar (it was this or nothing, VERY busy at work)

Meal 4
soy crisps
cottage cheese

Meal 5
spicy tuna roll
peanuts and a glass of wine

BAD eating day.. way busy at work.. upgrading server... back on track tommorow...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 14, 2003)

*Friday Nov 14*

Meal 1
protein shake
4 date rolls with PB

Meal 2
apple with AB

Meal 3
soy crisps and grilled chicken

Meal 4
edamame

Meal 5
protein shake
date rolls w/ PB

Bad eating day again... very busy and my BF came over and distracted me from dinner...
 

REST DAY


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 15, 2003)

*Saturday Nov 15*

Meal 1
protein shake with date rolls and PB 

Glutamine before spinning 60 minutes

BACK/BICEPS/ABS

-WG PULLDOWN...80x12,80x12,90x8,90x8
-CG PULLDOWN...70x12,70x12,70x12,80x11
-MEDIUM GRIP SEATED ROW (USE A SHORT STRAIGHT BAR AND AN UNDERHAND GRIP/CURL GRIP)...70x10,7x10,80x8,80x7
-DUMBELL ROW...25 pd db x12,25x12,25x12
-SEATED DUMBELL CURL...20x7,20x4,15x7,15x8,15x8
-CABLE CURL...50x10,50x10,50x7,50x7
-ABS
 leg raises
crunches

Meal 2
grilled chicken
soy crisps

Meal 3
almonds and pistastios
( I was hiking)

Meal 4
dates and PB

Meal 5
sea bass and mussels in marinara sauce
salad with oil/vinegar
1 glass red wine


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2003)

*Sunday Nov 16*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
dates w/PB

Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 2
glutamine
coffee
apple with PB
chicken breast

Meal 3
chicken

Meal 4
protein bar 
coffee

WO

LEG EXTENSION...3 X 10-12, 8-10, 6-8
LEG PRESS...3 X 10-12, 8-10, 6-8
SINGLE LEG PRESS...2 X 8-10
LYING LEG CURL...3 X 10-12, 8-10, 6-8
SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 8-10
ADDUCTION...2 X 15-20
ABDUCTION...3 X 15-20
SEATED CALF...2 X 12-15
LEG PRESS OR STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10

Glutamine

Meal 5
chicken sausage with asparagus and broccoli


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

sapphire 

get moving on that diet gal 
if your going on a hike make sure you take some protein.
those tiny tins of tuna that you open with a pull tab are great.
maybe a date roll


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sapphire
> 
> get moving on that diet gal
> ...



Opps  I got nailed... do you think it's just bad food or not enough food or both???  I know I always forget to eat, Chris is a bad influence.. he eats next to nothing, except protein shakes.  He has the BEST bod I have ever seen in person, unbelievable.  Ripped abs, BIG wide chest and shoulders, ass to die for, BIG muscular legs.  I don't understand how he does it with what he eats. I seriously almost fainted the first time I saw him.. (naked)
  

I will do beter my female coach!!  Eric would be upset if I called you coach.   although I would MUCH rather look like YOU than him!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

well listen to him first cause i dont need a spanking from GP (ok maybe a like   )

i believe it is that your not eating enough protein and too much pb and fat. jmho


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well listen to him first cause i dont need a spanking from GP (ok maybe a like   )
> 
> i believe it is that your not eating enough protein and too much pb and fat. jmho





Yeah I probably do eat too much PB... I know it.  I love it, but I will cut down.... maybe I will just have it for breakfast.  I love nuts.
 

I will also try to eat more protein.......
Thanks J!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 17, 2003)

*Monday Nov 17*

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls w/ PB
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese and chunk chicken mixed

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies
grilled chicken
soy crisps

Meal 4
protein shake with glutamine
1 chicken sausage (leftover)


Cardio  Spinning 60 minutes

Meal 5
marinated grilled chicken breast


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

yah i love nuts too...put a bag of cashews in front of me and they are GONE in 60 seconds 

last season i ate 2kg of pb every 2 weeks  i overdosed and no i dont care for it.

those date rolls sound so good, why the heck you need pb with them?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah i love nuts too...put a bag of cashews in front of me and they are GONE in 60 seconds
> 
> last season i ate 2kg of pb every 2 weeks  i overdosed and no i dont care for it.
> ...



They taste even better with PB on them..and I need a little fat no???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

yes a little...but i wouldnt with the date rolls because dates are so high in natural sugars. plus your getting fat with the coconut


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh.... OK then I won't ....

Thanks Jen... You are the best and I really mean it!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

no you are


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no you are



OK we BOTH are!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

*Tuesday Nov 18*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake
3 date rolls (no PB  as per J'Bo)

Meal 2
can of tuna
soy crisps

Meal 2 1/2
cottage cheese (I am hungry today) 
 

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies
grilled chicken 

Meal 4
protein shake
3 date rolls

WO
flat dumbell press...3 x 6-8
-incline barbell press...3 x 8-10
-incline flye...2 x 8-10  
-cable front raise (stand facing away from weight stack and pull straight bar between your legs to shoulder height)...3 x 8-10
-barbell upright row...2 x 8-10
-CG bench press...3 x 8-10
-pushdown...2 x 8-10
-abs

Cardio 10 minutes Elliptical to warm up...  

Glutamine
Meal 5
chicken breast
handful of pistatios


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

take the pb and put it in the garbage missy 
believe me little things like that can make big differences.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> take the pb and put it in the garbage missy
> believe me little things like that can make big differences.


Ohhhhhh   OK.  Maybe ONCE IN A WHILE??????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Once in a while? Just take it out of the house  or portion it out and put the rest in the freezer. I used to use a ice cube tray and portion them out and then take one out at a time.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Once in a while? Just take it out of the house  or portion it out and put the rest in the freezer. I used to use a ice cube tray and portion them out and then take one out at a time.



OK I will be careful with my portion  of PB... and I won't eat it with my date rolls....  THANKS!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

no prob babe. i will email you that link in an hour when i get home


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

*Nov 19 Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake with dates and 1 tblsp PB
turkey and egg whites
coffee


Meal 2
1/2 protein bar (I know, I know but everyone at work was eating DONUTS and I had to eat something chocolate)  
soy crisps
can of tuna

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli
soy crisps

Meal 4
protein shake
3 date rolls
glutamine


LEGS (light)

-squats...90x10,90x10,90x10,90x10
-single leg ext  (gotta check log)
-leg presses  (gotta check log)
-stiff deadlift...60x12,60x12,60x12,60x12
-lying leg curl...50x12,60x7,50x10,55x10
-abduction...50x12,60x10,70x8,80x7
-butt mach...100x12,110x10,120x10,140x10
-seated calf...135x12,135x10,135x10,135,8
-leg press calf...(gotta check log)

Back was a little sore after squats... but feels OK today.  Going HEAVY Sunday.

NO cardio...legs too wobbly!  
 

Meal 5
grilled chicken with spinach


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

sapphire  you little devil you  at least your honest though


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sapphire  you little devil you  at least your honest though


Yeah I know, the PB, BUT in my defense Chris made me the shake while I was in the shower... how could I NOT drink it???  My sweetie got up to make it for me..  it wasn't that much PB (I think)  

AND Thanks for that link!!  I loved it!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

you tell that chris that you are a pb free gal now...and did you ask if he could sleep over missy


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you tell that chris that you are a pb free gal now...and did you ask if he could sleep over missy



Oh OK I will tell him... and there was very little sleeping going on!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

brag already  

i just need some TLC right now cause i am a sicky


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww... what's the matter with you?? Do you have a cold?  
Here is a big CYBER HUG and KISS for you!!! XO
Tell GP you need him to make you some chicken soup.... and some


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

your too funny.
i have an earache, sinus infection, headache, runny nose, sore neck, achy body, and and i am losing my voice.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn I think she's dying!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it makes one go GGGRRRRRR!



It makes EVERY RED BLOODED MALE go Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Damn I think she's dying!



You wish! I will be back once i can get this fever down from 100 

GP...yep Sapph's butt is nice


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your too funny.
> i have an earache, sinus infection, headache, runny nose, sore neck, achy body, and and i am losing my voice.


Oh you poor baby!  I got your email message and replied to it.. check your mail.  Please go to bed and get some good rest! 
XOXOXO


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

i am going for a steam and i read your message and replied. will talk to you later.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Damn I think she's dying!


Nah.. JBo is one tough chickie!!

Hi DG!!!  Glad to see ya in here!!  Miss u!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> It makes EVERY RED BLOODED MALE go Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



hey Thanks Coach...  ya know it's your workouts that did the trick!!  
 

BUT remember I am NOT done yet!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am going for a steam and i read your message and replied. will talk to you later.


I will go check my mail now..  Hope the steam helps clear you up!!

Doing LEGS today J'Bo... I ate more carbs than usual, but NO more PB!!  

Feel better  Sweetie.. XOXOXO


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You wish! I will be back once i can get this fever down from 100


NO!! I really hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks DG.

The steam helped alot and so did the evil soup. I could use a REAL hug though. But i feel all the cyber hugs


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

*Nov 20 Thursday*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls (NO PB J'Bo)  
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna
soy crisps

Meal 3
grilled chicken and big mixed salad /balsamic vinegar


Meal 4
cottage cheese


CARDIO DAY!!!!  40 minutes elliptical and treadmill

Glutamine
small apple
grilled chicken


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi Sapph!  

Looks like you've made some great changes, too!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Nov 20 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Glutamine
> 
> Meal 1
> ...



Great job love


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Sapph!
> 
> Looks like you've made some great changes, too!



Yeah.. I am trying.  It ain't easy always passing up those Dunkin' donuts.   AND cutting back on peanut butter....  

BUT hopefully it will be worth it!!   

I am glad you popped in to say HI!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Nov 20 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Great job love


Thank you Mrs Coach!!  
I am trying...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

*Friday Nov 21*

Meal 1
protein shake....  with dates (YUMMY)
coffee

Meal 2
turkey and egg whites

Meal 3
can of chunk chicken and soy crisps

Meal 4
mixed raw veggies with grilled chicken oil/vinegar

Meal 5
cottage cheese and grilled chicken

Meal 6


REST DAY!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

how many egg whites you eating in your secnd meal hun? you might want to add a piece of fruit to up your calories and keep your metabolism revin.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how many egg whites you eating in your secnd meal hun? you might want to add a piece of fruit to up your calories and keep your metabolism revin.



Hmm I would say 3 egg whites,  and YEAH!!  I love fruit!  OK Mrs. C I will add a piece of fruit.  Thanks!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Add about 2 more egg whites too


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 22, 2003)

*Saturday Nov 22*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
1 date roll

Meal 2
1 slice rye toast with AB
coffee

WEIGHT WO

SEATED ROW W/ CG...80x12,8x11,90x7,90x7,90x7
-ASSISTED PULLUP...4 sets set at 60
-DUMBELL ROW...25x10,25x12,25x12,30x8
-PREACHER BAR CURL...30x10,30x8,30x8,30x10,30x8
-ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...15 pd db x12,15 x10,15x10,15x10
-ABS
 hanging leg raises 6 sets of 12
crunches

Glutamine

Meal 3
soy crisps
cottage cheese

Meal 4
cottage cheese
pistastios

Meal 5
grilled chicken salad
glass of red wine


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Add about 2 more egg whites too



I will try!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sunday Nov 23*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
soy chips

Meal 2
1 slice rye toast with AB

Meal 3
grilled chicken
soy chips

WO LEGS!!

-LEG PRESS...12x140,12x230,12x320,12x370,12x400,10x500
-SQUATS...12x90,12x140,12x160,12x180,10x200
-STEP UPS...30 lb DB in each hand x 4 sets with 12 reps each
-SEATED LEG CURL...12X65,12X70,12X75,12X80
-STIFF DEADLIFT...12X70 X 4 SETS
-ADDUCTION...12X90,12X100,5X110,10X100,10X100
-LEG PRESS CALF...15X320,15X320,15X370,12X400

Meal 4
Glutamine right after weights
soy chips and grilled chicken

Meal 5
chicken sausage w/ broccoli ,cauliflower with tomato sauce



My back is feeling ALL better!!  Yippee!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

*Minday Nov 24*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake no PB
4 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
chunk chicken
soy crisps 

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies
grilled chicken
red and green grapes

Meal 4
grilled chicken strips and cottage cheese

Cardio  day  SPINNING 60 minutes

Meal 5
chicken breast with citrus salsa
asparagus


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey hun.

you should try the rice chips (crispy mini's) instead of the soy chips. good job on the pb free date rolls  i am happy that your back is feeling better


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Nov 23*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Glutamine
> 
> Meal 1
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sunday Nov 23*



> _*Originally posted by david *_


Hi David!!

Chicken sausages are delicious.. I cut them up and grills them in   olive oil, toss in some brcoccoli and cauliflower, pour in some tomato sauce and let it simmer.  It's very quick and simple!!

Yeah Jenny suggested I cut out bread for the most part, so I have been eating soy chip with tuna and chicken and cottage cheese.  They are lighter and have protein.  I get them at Trader Joe's (where else?)

I have been lifting very heavy on Sunday (legs)  That is my heavy day.  My other trainer (not GP) has been kicking my ASS.  He is tough on me.. but I need to be pushed when the weight gets that heavy.  I love lifting heavy.. he wants me to start power lifting.. that is funny.. ME a power lifter??  YOU know how little I am.  Yes I am getting more muscle BUT please....  
HE is a power lifter, very very very strong.

I hurt my back maybe 2 weeks ago doing shoulder presses.. the weight go too heavy and  I didn't have a spotter...  Ralph wasn't there that day.  I have been going to a chirpractor.. she said I pulled a muscle... nothing serious.  

I will send you an email...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey hun.
> 
> you should try the rice chips (crispy mini's) instead of the soy chips. good job on the pb free date rolls  i am happy that your back is feeling better




Hmmm I looked for them and couldn't find them.  Are they actually called crispy minis???  I will look again... I want my back to look like YOURS!!    You have awesome lats.

I have been good avoiding PB...  for the most part.

Thanks J.. my back is GOOD to go... except I still have to avoid shoulder presses.  BUT squats are BACK... YIPPEE!!!  My tush is soooooo sore from doing them yesterday.  LOVE THAT!!  I am gonna do the stair climber today for my cardio...   
BUBBLE BUTT, BUBBLE BUTT,BUBBLE BUTT!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Sapp...yep they are called crispy minis and are in the cracker isle and come in about 7 flavors  as far as the lats i got them from rope climbing and bent over one arm cable rows  i am hitting quads and arms tonight and i am soooo excited to get back into the gym...i have a mini photoshoot in only 8 days


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 24, 2003)

Trader Joe's is one awesome store. Been going there for awhile.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Trader Joe's is one awesome store. Been going there for awhile.


You got that right!  I basically do all my shopping there.. but since they don't have crispy minis, that may change!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 25, 2003)

*Tuesday Nov 25*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Met-RX protein shake 
4 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
chunk chicken breast 
soy chips (I am gonna just finish the ones I have J'Bo)

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies
grilled chicken
grapes red and white.. YUMMY!

Meal 4
ON THE RUN.. protein bar
rice cakes (plain)

Meal 5
chicken
soy chips 
cottage cheese 
(YES I ate these 3 items together) 



CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRIS/ABS

-FLAT BENCH PRESS...3 X 30 lb dbs x 10 reps
-INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 25 lb dbs 12 reps
-CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 10-12 (skipped these)
-shoulder presses...20 X 12 x 3sets
-BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...50x12,55x12,55x12
-SKULL CRUSH...2x20x12 (my elbow hurt)
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...3x30x12
-ABS

sorta a half assed WO today...  
got to the gym too late..AND it was mobbed I had to wait for everything..


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 26, 2003)

*Nov 26*

Meal 1
protein shake with dates
western omelet  (YUMMY)

Meal 2
chunk chicken on plain rice cakes 

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies
grilled chicken
apple


Meal 4
protein shake
dates (not date rolls)

LEGS
WO

-leg extension: 3 x 8-10
-leg press: 3 x 8-10
-squats: 2 x 8-10
-seated leg curl: 3 x 8-10
-stiff deadlift: 3 x 8-10
-abduction: 2 x 15-20
-butt mach: 2 x 15-20
-seated calf: 3 x 12-15

Cardio 30 minutes stair climber

Meal 5
salad
mussels in marinara sauce 
1 glass red wine


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

alrighty sapphire looks like your metabolism is speeding up...you taking any fat burners at the moment? 

did your honey make you that omelet?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> alrighty sapphire looks like your metabolism is speeding up...you taking any fat burners at the moment?
> 
> did your honey make you that omelet?



I do think I am getting a bit leaner... my clothes are loose.  I just don't want to lose any muscle... that is important to me.  How can I make sure that doesn't happen?  I take a fat burner just in the am (when I remember...)  I ordered more.. and GP is SUPPOSED to be sending me redline sample...   
 

No my honey made me the shake... I got the omelet at work..  it was sooo good, egg yolks and EVERYTHING!!!!  I was sooo hungry.  I feel good now.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

Stay low on the cardio and make sure to take your BCAA's and eat your food...then you shouldnt lose much muscle at all 
Plus you should have a cheat every week or so....maybe a cookie


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Stay low on the cardio and make sure to take your BCAA's and eat your food...then you shouldnt lose much muscle at all
> Plus you should have a cheat every week or so....maybe a cookie




What are BCAAs again?  

Mmmmmm  I love cookies, especially homemade cookies!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

Branch Chained Amino Acids= BCAA's they help you tighten up and give you some added protein without the calories 

Oh yes i hope everyone likes homemade cookies  but i miss him.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 27, 2003)

Ohhh  I will have to get those... any specific brand you like?

I know you do.. he will be back soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 27, 2003)

*Thanksgiving*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Protein shake
4 date rolls

2 hour spinning class!   
8:30-10:30 am  CLASS WAS FULL, I did the stepper instead..  

Meal 2
cottage cheese
small piece of avocado
coffee


Kinda picked the rest of the day.. VERY good though.. mostly veggies and meat.. NO dessert except 1 piece of dark chocolate!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

The Optimum is the cheapest...get the capsules and not the tablets though...the tablets get stuck in the throat and since they are large the caps are easier to take.

Only 4 meals Sapph?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The Optimum is the cheapest...get the capsules and not the tablets though...the tablets get stuck in the throat and since they are large the caps are easier to take.
> 
> Only 4 meals Sapph?



No I update the post this am with meal 5!  We went out for italian!!!!  I love mussels....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

i love muscles too


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love muscles too


Yeah those too!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Branch Chained Amino Acids= BCAA's they help you tighten up and give you some added protein without the calories
> 
> Oh yes i hope everyone likes homemade cookies  but i miss him.



Hey J

I got BCAAs today!!  thanks!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

awesome...they make you feel really good 
glad to hear the butts perkin up 
mine is coming along too


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> awesome...they make you feel really good
> glad to hear the butts perkin up
> mine is coming along too



Do you take your BCAAs in the am?  I did today.. does it matter?

My butt still is a work in progress.. as is the rest of me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 1, 2003)

*DECEMBER 1*

BCAAs

Meal 1
protein shake
date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
small can of tuna
2 plain rice cakes 

Almonds 

Meal 3
Mixed veggies
grilled chicken
grapes
2 rice cakes (yuck) cardboard

Meal 4 (pre workout)
protein shake with extra glutamine
BCAAs
almonds

Legs!!!

-single leg extension...75x12,75x12,75x12,75x12 each leg
-squats...100x12,120x12,120x12,120x12
-single leg press...140x12,160x12,180x12,200x12
-stiff deadlift...90X12X4 sets
-lying leg curl...50x10,50x10,50x8,50x8
-leg press (feet very high on platform...toes off top...push through heels  155x12,175x12,195x12,195x12
-abduction...60x12,60x12,60x11,60x10
-adduction...80x12,90x12,100x12,110x6
-standing calf raise...210x15,310x12,360x12,400x15,435x12,455x12

Killer WO, had BCAAs and glutamine afterwards
soy chips 

Meal 5
chicken sausage and broccoli


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

I take 3 pre-workout, 3 post-workout, 3 before bed or after a.m. cardio


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I take 3 pre-workout, 3 post-workout, 3 before bed or after a.m. cardio



OK thanks J!!!!  I will do the same.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 2, 2003)

*December 2 Tuesday*

Glutamine

Meal 1 
protein shake
3 date rolls
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken
3 rice cakes (plain)

Meal 3
mixed salad and veggies with vinegar and feta cheese on top
grilled chicken

Meal 4
(pre cardio)
dates and peanut butter (NOT DATE ROLLS)
BCAAs
Glutamine


Cardio  Stair climber 30 minutes

Meal 5 (post cardio)
egg whites and spinach
BCAAs


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 2, 2003)

*December 3 Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
2 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
omelet with peppers/onions/turkey
4 plain rice cakes

Meal 3
grilled chicken with raw veggies/vinegar and feta cheese on top
1 piece dark chocolate

Meal 4 (pre-workout)
protein shake with glutamine
3 date rolls
BCAAs


Chest/shoulders/tris/abs

-flat dumbell press...3 x 6-8
-incline flye...3 x 8-10
-cable crossover...2 x 10-12
-cable upright row...3 x 8-10
-side lateral raise...3 x 10-12
-CG bench press...2 x 6-8
-skull crush...2 x 8-10
-abs

Meal 5
glutamine
BCAAs
protein shake
3 date rolls


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

sapph...your meals look great...how you feeling?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hmm, could be caused by several things!



Oh yeah Wiseguy??  What type of things??


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sapph...your meals look great...how you feeling?



Thanks J!  I am feeling hungry right now actually.  I am craving chocolate... PMS... PMS.. PMS!!   

otherwise.. I feel good.. not too different yet.  But I am working out HARDER, slightly less time between sets, 90 seconds.  Makes a difference.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

Glad your feeling hungry...means your metabolism is getting into high gear...and you are eating more calories too  Ms. Perky butt


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Glad your feeling hungry...means your metabolism is getting into high gear...and you are eating more calories too  Ms. Perky butt


Ahhh... I just had a chocolate protein shake and some date rolls so now I am happy.  I could use a nap BUT NO I will run my errands then go to the gym..  My in person trainer (not GP) told me my butt could crack walnuts the other day.. that is quite a visual, huh?  OUCH!!!    Now only if it were true...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thursday Dec 4*

Glutamine
BCAAs

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls
western omelet with turkey (instead of ham)

Meal 2
small can of tuna
almonds

Meal 3
mixed raw veggies w/ vinegar and feta cheese
turkey breast

Meal 4 (pre workout)
protein shake
3 date rolls
BCAAs
glutamine



Workout LEGS!!

LEG PRESS...230x12,310x12,360x12,400x12
-STEP UP...3  x25 x 15
-EXTENSION...140x12,150x10,155x8
-LYING LEG CURL...50x12,55x10,55x10
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 x 80 x12
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/BUTT BLASTER... 40x20,50x12,60x10/3x100x12
-LEG PRESS CALF...320x15,320x15,320x15,320x15
-SEATED CALF...3x125x12

Abs
rope crunches 50X50x4
hangin leg raises 4x20

Meal 5 (post workout)
protein bar 

Meal 6
BCAAs 
protein shake
date rolls


I am soooo sore today , my chest and shoulders are killing me!    Less rest between sets is brutal... I didn't realize how much harder it is.....
ALSO started using weights working abs...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Things me and you would have to do in private!
> J'bo can come too if she wants!



Hmmm...  can I bring my boyfriend?  AND can J'Bo bring GP???


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

I dont think he is gonna go for that


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I dont think he is gonna go for that


Yeah you're probably right!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

oh well the four of us will have fun


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah.. we would have fun!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 5, 2003)

*Dec 5 Friday*

Glutamine
BCAAs

Meal 1
scrambled eggs
2 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
whole wheat toast with almond butter

Meal 3
can of chicken
soy chips

Hmmmm I dont remember what else I ate...besides

Dinner
edamame
venison meat in tomato sauce
2 glass red wine

REST DAY


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_




 NT!!!  Why  ?


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 6, 2003)

*Saturday BLIZZARD*

Meal 1
BCAAs
Protein shake
date rolls

Meal 2
whole wheat toast with Almond butter
coffee

Meal 3
soy chips
can of tuna

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
sea bass
salad
WINE!! 

I AM STUCK IN THE HOUSE !!  BLIZZARD IN NY!!  My gym was CLOSED!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Saturday BLIZZARD*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> BCAAs
> Protein shake
> ...



Blizzard??  What Blizzard?     Just kidding!  I heard about it and well, I saw it on the news but they mainly showed NJ though.
I think I just caught on but are you off of the ephedra these days??

I also saw that you ate Venison. I haven't had that in so long!  I like Venison and I liked the way you prepared it, too!  I would've swapped the tomato sauce with Italian stewed tomatoes either fresh or chosen the Delmonte's canned!  Throw in a couple of cloves of real garlic.... mmmmnnnn.. now that's delicious!  Well, in the old days I would've bedded rice underneath and threw in on the side steamed broccoli, too!

Also, I saw the mixed raw veggies in Vinegar.  What type of mixed veggies are you using?  I can only down the Green Beans and spinach with vinegar.  (Oops and lettuce but that's in a salad of course.)  Feta cheese?  Is that like bleu cheese?

OK, I've rambled enough but I did catch up on your journal (slighty) though!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Saturday BLIZZARD*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Blizzard??  What Blizzard?     Just kidding!  I heard about it and well, I saw it on the news but they mainly showed NJ though.
> I think I just caught on but are you off of the ephedra these days??
> 
> ...



I have NEVER taken ephedra.. ever.  What made you think I did?
Mmmm YES I love venison.  Your suggestion sounds good.
I eat red and yellow peppers, broccoli, tomatoes, onions with balsamic vinegar.  Feta cheese is BETTER than bleu cheese.. but it is similar because it crumbles on top.  It is always in greek salads.  It's delicious!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm sorry, I meant fat burners.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh!  No I stopped taking those a while ago.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 8, 2003)

*Dec 8 Monday*

Meal 1
glutamine
bcaas
protein shake
2 date rolls

Meal 2
4 egg whites scrambled with 1 yolk

Meal 3
spinach and mushroom egg white omelet
almonds

Meal 4
protein shake
with glutamine
bcaas


Spinning

Meal 5
chicken sausage
egg whites with salsa


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

where is that cookie you told me you ate


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> where is that cookie you told me you ate



I ate it on SUNDAY and just happened to SKIP that day's entry...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 9, 2003)

*Tuesday Dec 9*

Meal 1
protein bar
coffee
egg whites and turkey

Meal 2
can of chicken

Meal 3
mixed salad with veggies and turkey breast /w vinegar and feta cheese

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein bar (I KNOW I will try to not eat them)

WO

-db press...12x25,12x25,11x25,9x25
-incline press...8x20,9x20,8x20
-cable cross...12x30 each side,11x30,9x30,8x30
-cable front raise (use straight bar, face away from cable stack, pull bar 
through legs with arms straight until its at nose height)...12x15,12x15,12x15,12x15
-cable upright row...12x60,12x60,12x60,12x60
-skull crush...12x20,12x20,12x20
-reverse grip one arm tricep pushdown (use same handle as crossover)...12x20,10x25,8x25
8-10
-abs
weighted rope crunches 40x75,25x85,20x95,15x100,20x100
hanging leg raises 4 sets x 15

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
Bcaas
protein shake
4 dates (not date rolls with PB)

Meal 6
1 chicken breast


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I ate it on SUNDAY and just happened to SKIP that day's entry...



Sounds like a good thing to skip  if i posted my cheat days i would make people


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sounds like a good thing to skip  if i posted my cheat days i would make people


   J'Bo MY IDOL has cheat days! I had a piece of dark chocolate today too....


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

*Dec 10 Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
turkey /egg whites
cashews
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna
2 plain rice cakes  

Meal 3
salad with raw veggies, grilled chicken and a little feta cheese w/ balsamic vinegar
4 rice cakes


Meal 4 (pre WO)
cottage cheese 

I am feeling pretty yucky... cold is getting worse and I am coughing.  I may skip WO today and sleep a little bit.. not sure yet.

Leg WO

-single leg ext...2 x 8-10
-squats...3 x 8-10
-step ups...3 x 12-15
-lying leg curl...3 x 6-8
-stiff deads...3 x 8-10
-abduction...2 x 15-20
-adduction...2 x 15-20
-single leg calf raise on leg press...2 x 10-12
-seated raise...2 x 10-12


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

did someone mention _chocolate_ ??  

Sapp how long does that leg workout take you? look slike Id be at the gym forever!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

Opps!!  I got NAILED!!  Oh well, dark chocolate is my favorite!!!

My leg workouts usually take me 1 1/2 - 2 hours to complete.  I just started taking a little less time between sets and it has made it quicker.  Actually sometimes I do more sets than my trainer gives me...


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

wowwiee I knew it must have taken you long time to get through that workout! 

hehe chocolate is a womans best friend sometimes!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2003)

that is a long workout ... that's true dedication.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

Yup!  It is a loooong workout!!  I actually like doing legs, hate shoulders though.  BLAH!!!!

Thanks NT!!!  I AM TRYING to be dedicated!!!   

and YES JEN LOVE that Chocolate!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

I actually hate chocolate 

But burgers and fries  and chips and ice cream  and pizza  ok i am done now


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Dec 8 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> Meal 3
> spinach and mushroom egg white omelet



OMG!!!  Sooooo delicious!  One of my favs!  Too bad melted cheese was sucha sin in our meal plans!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I actually hate chocolate
> 
> But burgers and fries  and chips and ice cream  and pizza  ok i am done now



Oh man!!  I am so wanting a slice of hot pizza NOW!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dec 8 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> OMG!!!  Sooooo delicious!  One of my favs!  Too bad melted cheese was sucha sin in our meal plans!!



Yeah I hear ya... BUT it was darn good EVEN without the cheese!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh man!!  I am so wanting a slice of hot pizza NOW!!



let me eat that for you ...  
the ole metabolism hasn't slowed down yet, so maybe every couple weeks, I have a pizza.   

When I start seeing the love handles form, that will be the indicator to lose the pizza and beer.  

You on the other hand look as though you're in the same boat ... no need to watch that bod.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> let me eat that for you ...
> the ole metabolism hasn't slowed down yet, so maybe every couple weeks, I have a pizza.
> 
> ...



NO!!  I want a six pack now!  I can't eat pizza.... so you eat a slice for me... and tell me how good it was!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

you can cheat once every couple of weeks Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 11, 2003)

I know I can ... once in a while.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 11, 2003)

*Thursday Dec 11*

Meal 1
protein shake
glutamine
bcaas
3 date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
NONE  

I AM SICK AND SLEPT FROM 10 AM UNTIL 1 PM

Meal 3
egg whites and chicken
4 dates with A/B

I am gonna attempt a gym visit.. but I feel YUCKY so we'll see what I can do.... gonna attempt LEGS since I missed last night's WO because I am sick.  

I went to gym and did a half assed leg WO
Leg presses
extensions
lying leg curls
abductors
AND
ABS 
rope crunches 4 sets x 20 reps at 100 pounds
hanging leg raises 4 sets of 15

I felt terrible and had to LEAVE!!  But at least I did something...  

Meal 4 (post WO)
cottage cheese
Bcaas
glutamine

Meal 5
chicken and broccoli


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 12, 2003)

*Friday Dec 12*

I am sick.  I slept until 1 pm

Meal 1
4 date rolls
cottage cheese
chicken

Meal 2
chicken

(forcing food in, can't really eat)


----------



## atherjen (Dec 12, 2003)

Ohhh I hope you get feeling better soon hun! Hang in there!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks Atherjen!  I DO feel better today...  I even made it to the gym and did a  light WO.  Thanks Hun!


----------



## atherjen (Dec 13, 2003)

good girl! just dont push yourself too hard until your 110% better!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling good, Cyndi! 
Glad to hear that your better and back in the gym!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks Atherjen and David

I am still a sickie.. I think it may be the FLU!!!  BUT I went to the gym again today and did legs... not too bad actually after I took some medicine.  It's snowing again here.  BLAH!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

*December 15 Monday*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
2 date rolls

Meal 2
can of tuna
3 rice cakes

Meal 3
salad with turkey breast topped with balsamic vinegar and feta cheese

Meal 4
grilled chicken strips


Meal 5
chicken and egg whites


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

what are date rolls? 

and what are you doing going to them gym when your sick with the flu!!! you need rest to recover girl!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

yah sicky go home and rest 
and snuggle with your hun


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> what are date rolls?
> 
> and what are you doing going to them gym when your sick with the flu!!! you need rest to recover girl!!



MMMM date rolls are dates smushed up and rolled in coconut...  my comfort food.  

I know I know I should be resting... and I will.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah sicky go home and rest
> and snuggle with your hun


My hun is studying right now for his final tommorow night, BUT he has been snuggling with me.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

there is nothing better than snuggling


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there is nothing better than snuggling


You got THAT right!!!!  Snuggled up under the covers with my baby.... no place I'd rather be.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

me neither     well not with your man


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 15, 2003)

Better not!  I am very possesive!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

I got my own goods thanks love


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

*Wednesday December 17*

BCAAs

Meal 1
protein shake with date rolls

Meal 2
can of tuna
3 rice cakes

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken and a few small cubes of mozzerella cheese (I think)

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
chicken and broccoli

No Workout today.. I had to babysit for my two nephews...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I got my own goods thanks love


I know you do Sweetie!  I was just teasin'......


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2003)

*Thursday Dec 18*

1st day feeling better from the flu...  no fever.. ahhhhhhhhhh

Meal 1
protein shake
with banana and date rolls

Meal 2
western omelet
coffee

Meal 3
salad with mixed raw veggies and turkey breast w/ BV and feta cheese on top

Meal 4 (pre workout)
protein shake
2 date rolls

Arggghh!!  I couldn't get to gym, my car battery DIED!!!  

Meal 5 (post WO)
grilled chicken with egg whites


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 19, 2003)

*Friday December 19*

BCAAs

Meal 1
protein shake
with banana and date rolls
coffee

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken with mini rice cakes

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken /w balsamic vinegar
mini rice cakes

Meal 4



Cardio!  First time in 2 weeks....


----------



## atherjen (Dec 19, 2003)

Glad you're feeling much better hun!! 

Im glad i dont depend on cars to get me to the gym nowadays, good ol legs get me there.. (Im poor kid these days. hah)


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

Yah your feeling better for Xmas thats a good thing


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey Sapph!   

I wanted to stop in and wish you the very best-happy holidays!  Miss ya!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Atherjen, J'Bo and David!

Yeah it is good I am feeling alot better, still coughing a bit but that's OK.  I am hoping to have a great Christmas this year.  Hopefully the three of you have a very happy and HEALTHY holiday!!!  Love Cyndi


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 22, 2003)

*Monday Dec 22*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein bar
coffee
turkey and egg whites

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken

Meal 3
cup of lentil soup with vegetables
grilled chicken breast


----------



## atherjen (Dec 22, 2003)

thanks hun! have a wonderful holidays yourself! 

btw, I dont know how you could ever get a protein bar down first thing in the morning, I know i Coulndn't. hehe


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks hun! have a wonderful holidays yourself!
> 
> btw, I dont know how you could ever get a protein bar down first thing in the morning, I know i Coulndn't. hehe




  

The protein bar wasn't too bad... I was kinda desperate!!  And it really was first thing in the morning, it was 6:15 am.  BLAH!!  Way too early.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 23, 2003)

*Tuesday Dec 23*

Glutamine

Meal 1
3 date rolls
spinach and mushroom egg white omelet
1 piece dry rye
coffee


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

morning beautiful.
i miss chatting with you 
once the holidays are over we need to have a good chat and get up to date on stuff 
i hope your feeling better, cause being sick for the holidays SUCKS.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 26, 2003)

Hi Sexy!!

I miss chatting with you too!  I have been CRAZY busy with Christmas!  I am sure you have also.  I will drop you an email tommorow.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

I know i miss everyone here  
I got my webcam though and trying to hook up my mic so we can chat 
Have fun tonight and we will chat soon


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

*Monday Dec 29*

OK Christmas is over... I have been too busy to update my journal, but I am BACK..... 

Meal 1
Protein shake with banana and dates
coffee


Meal 2
omelet with onions, tomatoes, peppers and spinach
1 piece dry rye toast

Meal 3

BAD  SOOOO busy at work
grabbed a protein meal replacement bar
and some sunflower seeds

Meal 4
grilled chicken with salsa

CARDIO
30 minutes stair climber

handful of almonds after WO

Meal 5
egg whites and chicken sausage with spinach
edamame


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

Good to see you back in th swing of things, Cyndi!

But I am here also to mention to anyone who comes in and lurks to know that you're such a beautiful woman in many ways than one and Chris is very lucky to have you in his life as any man would and should!  The only thing close to you I can imagine is opening the front door in the country on a bright sunny day, seeing a field of gorgeous roses!  And still, you're are far more prettier in every way than that field of flowers!

Keep up the good work honey!  Your doing so well!!

David


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you so much David.. .you are the sweetest!  You made me smile.  You always did!!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 30, 2003)

*Tuesday Dec 30*

Meal 1
2 date rolls
turkey/egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar

Meal 3
salad with turkey breast and vinegar with a little avocado
2 pieces hershey minatures

Meal 4
cottage cheese

Workout
Chest/shoulders/tris/abs

-bench press...3 x 8-10
-incline dumbell press...3 x 8-10
-cable cross over...2 x 10-12
-cable upright row...2 x 8-10
-side dumbell raise...2 x 10-12
-pushdown...3 x 8-10
-bench dips...2 x max reps 
-abs

Post WO
4 date rolls
glutamine
BCAAs

Meal 5


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

morning love


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 31, 2003)

*New Years Eve Wednesday*

Meal 1
2 date rolls
spinach and mushroom egg white omelet
coffee

Meal 2
protein bar mad:  I know I should not eat them...  )


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Cyndi, hope you had a nice New Years'


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

*Jan 2 2004 Friday*

Meal 1
protein shake
date rolls

Meal 2
egg white omelet with peppers. tomatoes, onions and a little feta cheese
coffee

Meal 3
grilled chicken
mixed salad
mini rice cakes


Meal 4
chicken and cottage cheese
glutamine pre cardio

WO
Cardio 30 minutes stair climber

abs
rope crunches 4x20 x120
weighted incline situps 4x25 with 10 lb weight on chest
hanging leg raises 4x15

Meal 5
grilled chicken with spinach


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey Cyndi, hope you had a nice New Years'


Hi Katie!!

I did have a great New year's!  Thanks!  How was yours?


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Katie!!
> 
> I did have a great New year's!  Thanks!  How was yours?


It was good, hopefully the start a great year............glad yours was great


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> It was good, hopefully the start a great year............glad yours was great



Yup I hear ya... hopefully we BOTH have a great year!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Jan 2 2004 Friday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> protein shake
> date rolls
> ...



Wow!!!   

I bet your abs feel nice and hard after that workout!!!

BTW, Happy New Year's, Cyndi!!!  

How do you like the Feta- cheese in the omelet?  That's not the same as Bleu Cheese, is it?  I hate bleu cheese once and didn't like it but I've never had the feta cheese..


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Jan 2 2004 Friday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!!!
> 
> I bet your abs feel nice and hard after that workout!!!
> ...



Happy New Year to you too David!

I am trying to get a six pack, Ugghhh.  I have been hitting the abs with weights 3 times a week.

NO feta cheese is NOT like Bleu Cheese, I hate Bleu cheese.  Feta is GOOOOOODDDD!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 3, 2004)

*Jan 3 Saturday*

Meal 1
Glutamine
protein shake 
4 date rolls

GYM
Back and Biceps and abs
Cabel Bicep curls 40x12, 45x12,45x12,45x12
Hammer curls 15x10,15x10,15x10,15x10

Underhand close grip pulldowns 80x13,90x9,100x6,110x6
WG pulldowns with neutral grip 70x12,80x10,80x10,90x6
hyperextensions 4 sets x 12 reps with trainer pushing on back
close grip cable rows 70x10,70x10,80x6,80x7

Ball crunches with rope 45x15,45x20,45x20,45x20
Pelvic tilts (these are HARD) 4 setsx8 reps
decline situps with 25 lb weight on chest 4 sets x 25 reps


Meal 2
glutamine
cottage cheese
2 date rolls
crispy minis

Meal 3
almonds
chicken breast with fresh salsa

Meal 4
homemade guacomole
grilled chicken (again)


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Jan 2 2004 Friday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Happy New Year to you too David!
> 
> I am trying to get a six pack, Ugghhh.  I have been hitting the abs with weights 3 times a week.
> ...


*

Have a great weekend!!  *


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 5, 2004)

*Monday Jan 6*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
3 date rolls

Meal 2
chunk chicken breast 
crispy minis (rice cakes)

Meal 3
grilled chicken
mixed veggies with a little feta cheese
crispy minis


Yesterday
Spinning 60 minutes

LEGS!!  Hard workout!  

I am sooo sore today, my biceps, lower back, hams, tush... Oy Vey!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 6, 2004)

*Tuesday Jan 6*

I AM STARVING TODAY!!   
I cannot eat enough today...  

Meal 1
4 date rolls
turkey and egg whites
coffee
glutamine

Meal 2
protein bar, Mesotech (too good to be good for me)
crispy minis (rice cakes)

Meal 3
grilled chicken
mixed raw veggies
sunflower seeds

Meal 4
grilled chicken strips with salsa
MORE crispy minis!!  I am soo hungry today

WO
Chest Shoulders Tris and abs

DB presses 3x25x10
Incline DB flyes 3x25X9
cable crossovers 3x30x10

Upright cable rows
3x50x12
Front raises
3x15x12

Tricep pressdowns  3x40x12
dips to failure 2 sets

weighted rope crunches
90x30,95x25,100x20,110x18,120x15
Hanging leg raises
4x15


Glutamine

Meal 5
chicken and spinach

pistachios while watching Blade


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

*Wednesday Jan 7*

Meal 1
3 date rolls
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken
sunflower seeds


Meal 3
grilled chicken with veggies
mashed yams


LEGS today!!

-seated leg curl...2 x 8-10
-feet high leg press...3 x 10-12
-lying leg curl...2 x 8-10
-plie squat...3 x 12-15
-stiff deadlift...2 x 10-12
-leg extension...3 x 8-10
-butt blaster...2 x 15-20
-seated calf...3 x 15-20

GP is changing my workout next week!  I am very excited!

Shoulders are sore today....

 I am actually seeing striations in my chest when I flex...  have to look hard, but they are there, under the boobs!!  


JUST got my period, explains my carb cravings yesterday!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Wednesday Jan 7*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> I am actually seeing striations in my chest when I flex...  have to look hard, but they are there, under the boobs!!



awesome hun!!! your doing great!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

mmmm pistachios 
any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wednesday Jan 7*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome hun!!! your doing great!


Thanks!   I actually was pretty excited myself!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mmmm pistachios
> any plans for this weekend?


I love pistachios!!

Yup... Saturday Chris and I are going to see Phantom of the Opera on Broadway.  First we are going to dinner at Sardi's, which is a pretty famous restaraunt in NYC.  I am very excited, he has never been to a broadway play before.....
Oh yeah and Friday I am taking off from work and going for a spa day, massage facial, manicure, pedicure...etc.  It was a present from my Mom.
 
Friday is your bday right???


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great weekend 
Sunday is my bday but we are celebrating all weekend 
Friday dinner with friends, Saturday cabin at the lake, Sunday dinner with family


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh man!!  Saturday is gonna ROCK!!!  Don't do anything I wouldn't do!!  Which is basically NOTHING!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 7, 2004)

believe me i will do it all


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> believe me i will do it all



I believe you Babe!!  Give me ALL the details on Monday!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

*Thursday*

VERY LOW CARBS TODAY

GP is changing my workouts starting next week.  It's a customized version of his published workout.  I am very excited and I am going to work extremely hard!!!

Meal 1
protein bar
western omelet
coffee

Meal 2
pistastios
1/2 can chunk chicken

Meal 3
avocado with tomatoes and onions( guacamole without the lime and cilantro)
grilled chicken breast

MORE pistastios
green apple
popcorn


----------



## atherjen (Jan 8, 2004)

Im exicted about it for you hun, best of luck with it! 

I still dont know how you can eat those protein bars in your first meal.. lol


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im exicted about it for you hun, best of luck with it!
> 
> I still dont know how you can eat those protein bars in your first meal.. lol




Thanks!!  I will keep you updated!   

It's called being D E S P E R A T E, I was starving and at 7-11, not too much to choose from!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 8, 2004)

Love your journal Cyndi, lots of good info  Have fun at the spa, what a treat and have a great weekend 

Good luck with your new routine, can't wait to see what you post


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 10, 2004)

*Saturday Jan 10*

Friday was a good day, went to the spa all day, relaxed and hung out with Sweetheart.

I did OK with my diet, they served me something at the spa, it tasted good but probably wasn't good for me...  Oh well, I'll call yesterday a cheat day.   

Now.. for today....

Meal 1
glutamine 
protein shake
Clif bar (43 grams of carbs, 20 sugar)

Meal 2 (pre Workout)
almond butter on whole wheat toast
coffee

WO

Back and Biceps and abs

WG pullup machine (assisted)  4 setsx10 reps
CG seated rows 70x8,70x8,80x6,80x5
one arm cable row 25x12, 35x10, 50x6,60x6
Back extensions 80x8,90x8,100x8,110x8

bicep cable curls 45x12,50x11,50x8,50x7
preacher curls 30x12,30x12,40x6,40x6
alternate hammer curls 15x12,15x12,15x10,15x10

rope crunches 95x20,110x2,120x15,130x15
hanging knee raises (grip gave out before abs) 4 setsx12 reps
decline situp with 10 lb weight on chest
4 setsx30 reps

Meal 3 (post workout)
glutamine
chicken and salsa
cripsy minis


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 11, 2004)

*Jan 11*

Glutamine

Meal 1
2 date rolls
chicken breast (only protein I had)

WO Cardio spinning 60 minutes

Meal 2
2 piece of whole wheat toast with almond butter
coffee

Meal 3 (skipped)


Gym 
did abs and stability ball training (FUN!!!)

Meal 4
chicken breast  
crispy minis

Meal 5
sushi spicy tuna rolls
salad

postponed legs til tommorow!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 11, 2004)

skipped meal 3?? tisk tisk !  and wheres the protein in meal 2? 

what does the stability training consist of.. is it a class of some sort?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> skipped meal 3?? tisk tisk !  and wheres the protein in meal 2?
> 
> what does the stability training consist of.. is it a class of some sort?



Yeah .. I know I was bad...  I fell asleep asleep after spinning and didn't get to eat!  I was a very bad girl yesterday skimping on protein too.... weekend are tough for me, I am always running around.

I worked out with a stability ball for an hour with my trainer/friend.  Mostly strength work, pushups, swiss ball rope crunches. We also did some plyometrics work on very high steps, explosive jumping and stuff.  Very fun AND quite a good cardio workout!!

I am gonna do Legs today....  and eat plenty of protein!!   

Thanks for keeping an eye on me, I need it!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Monday Jan 12*

Glutamine

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 1 1/2
protein bar 

Meal 2
rice cakes 
fat free cottage cheese

Meal 3
grilled chicken
avocado with tomatoes and onions

Meal 4 (pre WO)
soy crisps
protein shake

Leg WO
leg extension...3 x 8-10
-smith machine or hack squat (if you are unsure of these do regular 
squats)...3 x 10-12
-single leg press...2 x 12-15
-seated leg curl...3 x 8-10
-stiff deadlift...3 x 10-12
-abduction...3 x 20-25
-standing calf raise...2 x 8-10
-seated raise...2 x 15-20

Meal 5 (post WO)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

your welcome hun! the stab ball workout sounds fun! good for a lil change up eh! I used to love doing plyometrics once a week for a good carido session. really kicks ya in the butt!  

nice leg workout today! 
whats meal 1 1/2  mean? lol
mind if I make a slight suggestion.. ? perhaps change the carb sources of rice cakes and soy crisps to something a bit "cleaner" and not so processed?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 12, 2004)

I think she meant that meal 1 consisted of half a protein bar.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 12, 2004)

hehe duh me!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your welcome hun! the stab ball workout sounds fun! good for a lil change up eh! I used to love doing plyometrics once a week for a good carido session. really kicks ya in the butt!
> 
> nice leg workout today!
> ...



Oh man!  My quads were sore from the plyometric step ups!  I loved it though!  More like playing than work.

Yeah my leg wo was goooood!  I haven't updated it yet with the weight and reps...  I did pretty good though.

I NEVER MIND SUGGESTIONS!!  I know I should be eating oatmeal, BUT I HATE IT!!  Any other clean carbs you can suggest???


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 13, 2004)

*January 13 Tuesday*

carbing it up today....

Meal 1
Clif bar
turkey and egg white on toasted dry rye bread
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese (fat free) on rice cakes

Meal 3
avocado with tomatoes and onions
grilled chicken
rice cakes


Meal 4
glutamine
chicken breast

GP didn't get me my WO today... 

Cardio 30 minutes stair climber

Meal 5
chicken sausage and spinach


----------



## atherjen (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Oh man!  My quads were sore from the plyometric step ups!  I loved it though!  More like playing than work.
> 
> Yeah my leg wo was goooood!  I haven't updated it yet with the weight and reps...  I did pretty good though.
> ...



keep up the intense training hun!  

as for cleaner carbs.. hmm I think your crazy to not like oats.. its my comfort food.. weird I crave it. lol how do you prepare it and what do you add?
do you like sweet potatoes? brown rice? Fiber 1 cereal? beans/legumes?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

I do like sweet potatoes, brown rice, beans and legumes.  I can eat those!  I am just SICK of oatmeal!!!!  BLAH!!  Eating too much of it for too long!!!  I will try to eat more of the cleaner carbs. 

Thank you for the suggestions!!  I NEVER mind you giving me advice about ANYTHING!!!  Including training!!!!!  As a matter of fact I would LOVE it!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wednesday Jan 14*

Meal 1
coffee
lean body protein bar (I Know...  but again I was starving and RUSHING to get to work, I overslept again)

Meal 2
egg white omelet with mushrooms and spinach
1 piece dry rye toast

Meal 3
turkey breast with raw veggies and a little feta cheese on top

Meal 4 (pre workout)
grilled chicken strips

Meal 5 (post workout)
glutamine
tuna rolls (sushi)
salad

New Workout schedule from GoPro

"Slight change in bodypart split and also the beginning of a modified power, rep range, shock workout for you! Be excited!!"


CHEST/BACK/ABS on Tuesdays
LEGS on Wednesdays
SHOULDERS/BIS/TRIS/ABS on Saturdays
LEGS on Sundays

Cardio- Sunday (spinning 60 minutes), Monday and Thursday (stair master 30 minutes)

Legs Workout 

-Squats...3 x 8-10
-Leg Press...3 x 8-10
-Leg Extension...2 x 8-10
-Lying Leg Curl...3 x 8-10
-Stiff Deadlift...3 x 8-10
-Butt Blaster...2 x 15-20
-Standing Calf...4 x 8-10


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

new training split looks different. altho I dont know if I would like doing chest/back the same day.. hmm 

and someone needs to set their alarm!  
hope your having a good day hun


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i do back with chest too cause those are the areas i dont need to work as hard  its fun


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

I wish I didnt need to work back as hard.. arghh


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> new training split looks different. altho I dont know if I would like doing chest/back the same day.. hmm
> 
> and someone needs to set their alarm!
> hope your having a good day hun



I think I will like doing back with chest...  I didn't like doing chest with shoulders, not sure why.  I never question GoPro, I just do what he tells me to do . 
I will let you know though..... 


I DID set my alarm!  I keep falling back to sleep, I think it's cause my sweetie is always still in bed, makes it hard to get up.  

My day is pretty good, BUT it is freezing here and supposed to snow tonight. 
 

How r u doing muscles???


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i do back with chest too cause those are the areas i dont need to work as hard  its fun



My back is strong BUT my chest needs work!!  I still think I will like this split.    How R U J'Bo????


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i like your split 

i am doing great.     things are rolling around really well for me this year so far. my business idea is taking off and it shouldnt be long before i unveil my product to everyone here  i cant wait i think your all going to love it


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't wait to hear about it!!  Can you PM me with some details?  I can keep the secret!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

i might be able to just do that.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday Jan 15*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
clif bar
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
turkey breast with mixed veggies /crumbled feta cheese on top

Meal 4
soy chips
chicken breast

glutamine
Cardio 30 minutes stair climber

Meal 5
chicken sausage
spinach


skipping chest and back today... too sore...
I strained my back yesterday (again) doing squats...  .
I will do chest and back tommorow and abs too!!


I did abs yesterday too.  
rope crunches 100x20,110x18,120x15,130x15
decline situps with 10 lb weight  4 sets X15
hanging leg raises 4 setsx15

Cardio too today.... 30 minutes stair climber

I hate that I can't update my posts the next day.. I wanted to update my leg wo info.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

hey sapphire! doin good honey

just think of it this way..if u dont get out of bed and go work out.. u wont look as sexy as you do! you wanna look sexy for yourself first, but for your sweetie also


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey sapphire! doin good honey
> 
> just think of it this way..if u dont get out of bed and go work out.. u wont look as sexy as you do! you wanna look sexy for yourself first, but for your sweetie also



Thanks GBC!!!  

I definitely agree with you on that one,  looking sexy for my sweetie is VERY important to me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

*Friday Jan 16*

Meal 1
Clif bar
western omelet
coffee

Meal 2
Low carb protein bar  oh well I LIKE them!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Thursday Jan 15*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> skipping chest and back today... too sore...
> I strained my back yesterday (again) doing squats...  .
> I will do chest and back tommorow and abs too!!


Hey honey, did you drop your w8 on the squats???     You do chest and back on the same day???? (just curious)  

Sorry to hear you strained you back again  

Hope you got some rest and your cold is better


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

Just checking on my # 1 client! Hey sexy!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Just checking on my # 1 client! Hey sexy!!


Hey GP, your #1 client is getting hurt because she's lifting too much on her squats, shouldn't she have a  recoup time to heal her strain, just curious what you think on this????


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Just checking on my # 1 client! Hey sexy!!




Hey back to the sexiest trainer in the world!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Thursday Jan 15*



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey honey, did you drop your w8 on the squats???     You do chest and back on the same day???? (just curious)
> 
> Sorry to hear you strained you back again
> ...



Actually no Katie I did not drop the w8 on my squats... dummy me INCREASED the weight!  I will be careful in Sunday, if the w8 feel like it is too much I will drop it.

Yup.. chest and back same day...  I just started this, GP changed my WO this week.  I never question him... I trust him completely, I am always positive he knows what he is doing!  I will let you know how I like it tommorow, Atherjen thought it was weird to do them together too.

I think it was a false alarm with the whole cold thing... I feel good today.  We watched the Horse Whisperer and hit the hay early!

Have a good weekend Sweetie!


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey GP, your #1 client is getting hurt because she's lifting too much on her squats, shouldn't she have a  recoup time to heal her strain, just curious what you think on this????



In order to get to where we want to be sometimes we have to fight through pain. However, if this persists, becomes worse, or if Sapphy tells me it is starting to hurt too much I will have her stop squatting for a week or two. Another strategy I use is to put squats last in her routine...this means she will be more tired and cannot handle as much weight.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> In order to get to where we want to be sometimes we have to fight through pain. However, if this persists, becomes worse, or if Sapphy tells me it is starting to hurt too much I will have her stop squatting for a week or two. Another strategy I use is to put squats last in her routine...this means she will be more tired and cannot handle as much weight.




I am a tough chick Coach!!  I will tell you if I need a break from squats.... 

I can ALWAYS handle whatever you dish out!!   I think....


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am a tough chick Coach!!  I will tell you if I need a break from squats....
> 
> I can ALWAYS handle whatever you dish out!!   I think....



I know hun, that is why I have not taken them out. And I know you would tell me if they became too much.

As far as those questioning chest/back combining, this happens to be very productive in certain cases. Since they are antagonistic bodyparts they work opposite of each other. When one stretches, the other one contracts. This makes it very natural for the body to work these together. Also, after an intense chest workout, training back actually contributes to chest recovery physiologically, and it would be the same the other way around. Additionally, you can even do a set for chest followed by one for back or an entire exercise for chest and then one for back and a synergistic recovery would take place.

As Sapphire can tell you, after every 8 weeks we work together I swtich up SOMETHING about the routine. One thing I always do is change the bodypart split...this keeps it interesting and also keeps the body guessing and unable to fully adapt, which equals progress.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> In order to get to where we want to be sometimes we have to fight through pain. However, if this persists, becomes worse, or if Sapphy tells me it is starting to hurt too much I will have her stop squatting for a week or two. Another strategy I use is to put squats last in her routine...this means she will be more tired and cannot handle as much weight.


OK, I understand now and I love the name Sapphy, very cute


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Thursday Jan 15*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Actually no Katie I did not drop the w8 on my squats... dummy me INCREASED the weight!  I will be careful in Sunday, if the w8 feel like it is too much I will drop it.
> 
> Yup.. chest and back same day...  I just started this, GP changed my WO this week.  I never question him... I trust him completely, I am always positive he knows what he is doing!  I will let you know how I like it tommorow, Atherjen thought it was weird to do them together too.
> ...


Well, you know your body best, glad you take such good care of it 

Have a good weekend too


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OK, I understand now and I love the name Sapphy, very cute



Yeah, she's my little Sapphy.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yeah, she's my little Sapphy.



And GP is my little Coachie Poo...  aren't we adorable??


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2004)

*Sunday Jan 18*

BAD eating day...

Meal 1
cliff bar

Meal 2
scrambled eggs
cliff bar

Meal 3
Protein bar

Meal 4
grilled chicken w/ salsa

Meal 5
pot roast
broccoli



Cardio 1 hour spinning
WO Shoulders,bis, tris, abs

I am gonna crack down on my diet ...  I have to bring food with me when I am running around.


Gotta run again.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

what flavor cliff bar do you like Sapph?
i love the peanut butter ones


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what flavor cliff bar do you like Sapph?
> i love the peanut butter ones



HeeHee The peanut butter ones are my favorite.. I ate two of those today!!  Dont tell GP!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

oh i saw that you did 
that reminds me i should pick some up for my trip


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2004)

hehehe...  yeah I know I SHOULDN'T eat them, but they are so good !  I am gonna be sooo good this week starting tommorow with my diet.
Where are you going??  Anyplace fun with your honey??


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2004)

*Jan 19*

Meal 1
2 cliff bars

Meal 2 
cottage cheese and flatbreads

Meal 3
almond butter on homemade bread

Meal 4
cottage cheese
soy chips



I KNOW ANOTHER POOR DIET DAY!!  I will get into gear starting tommorow....    
WO LEGS!!!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Cyndi!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Jan 19*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> I KNOW ANOTHER POOR DIET DAY!!  I will get into gear starting tommorow....
> WO LEGS!!!



Ill be watching!  hehe


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2004)

Sapph...i am heading to Costa Rica with my family...gonna lay in the sun and do some exploring


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday Jan 20*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey sausage

Meal 2
Cliff bar

Let's not discuss diet today....
 

WO
Chest and Back


Dinner
grilled chicken and guacomole

Diet starting tommorow!  I swear!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

Sapph  you better get your ass in gear girl  and put those cliff bars down


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

Jen's right.. no more bars hun! Ill be watching!!  

MMM  i tried guacamole for the first time when my sis was home over xmas. homemade texan style. yumm


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

guac is ok sapph....pst i make the best guac in Canada 
but those protein bars got to go.
you need to prepare your meals ahead of time love.
make some rice and carbs at the begining of the week.
cook plain chicken and then its ready to go.
you can add flavorings after you cook them to switch up your food a bit. preparing your meals is half of the battle hun and so get your booty together


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh OK!  I will not eat Cliff bars.. they are so good though.   

I will work on the meal preparations in advance.  That is a good idea. 

 Thanks for the guidance and reprimands... apparently I need it.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

hun you will be thankful that you dropped the bars and started preparing better food choices... only positive things to come from it!  
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

I know you are right!  I am gonna be good....  I think...


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

*Wednesday Jan 21*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee
handful of almonds

Meal 2
1/2 can of chunk chicken
2 clementines

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken, avocados
yam

Meal 4
other 1/2 can of chunk chicken (pre WO)
handful of almonds

WO

-LEG PRESS...3 X 8-10
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 10-12
-Squats... (replaced step ups)
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10
-SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 10-12
-STIFF DEADS...2 X 12-15
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 15-20
-ABDUCTION...2 X 25-30
-STANDING CALF...1 X 6-8, 2 X 8-12, 1 X 15-20

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
2 date rolls

chicken and spinach


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice workout hun!  do you do squats? 
and nice new av!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

OF COURSE I do squats!!       GoPro is my trainer, he mixs it all up!!!  I do legs twice a week, Sunday and Wednesday.  
I did squats SUnday.  I need to work on them , I need MUSCLE!!!  They will not grow the way I want them to...... BUT I won't give up!    

I am eating better today!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

* gulp * ... the new av is killer!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> * gulp * ... the new av is killer!


Thanks NT....


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> OF COURSE I do squats!!       GoPro is my trainer, he mixs it all up!!!  I do legs twice a week, Sunday and Wednesday.
> I did squats SUnday.  I need to work on them , I need MUSCLE!!!  They will not grow the way I want them to...... BUT I won't give up!
> 
> I am eating better today!



 awesome hun! gotta love the squats! time and hard work will pay off. my legs are my weak spot too.. thats what we get for being woman.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks NT....



I only speak the truth.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awesome hun! gotta love the squats! time and hard work will pay off. my legs are my weak spot too.. thats what we get for being woman.



Man I hope so!!  I feel like I work my legs so hard for such little results!!!  BUT I am not giving up!!! EVER!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I only speak the truth.


Thanks again NT!!  You are verysweet.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 21, 2004)

nice booty babe 
good to see that your eating better today


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nice booty babe :eyebrows:
> good to see that your eating better today



I am trying to follow your advice.  I actually brought in brown rice to eat from home!!!  AND NO cliff bars!!!    

Keep an eye on me... I need it!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

*Jan 22 Thursday*

I actually work up so hungry last night, I got up and ate a handful of almonds.

I am very sore today, my chest, my back, my tush, my legs...  THANKFULLY only cardio today.. stepper 30 minutes


Meal 1
Glutamine
3 date rolls
western omelet... with the yolks  

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken
brown organic rice (approx 1/2 cup)

Still so hungry.. I ate my brown rice I was gonna eat at meal 3 at 11:00 am instead.  I feel better.

Meal 3
mixed green salad with grilled chicken
small avocado

Meal 4
protein shake (always with water)
glutamine

Cardio 30 minutes

Meal 5
sushi 
red wine....


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

you were hungry last night because your calories dropped from cheating the past few days...your metabolism is reving up and your burning fat...try to down a shake in the middle of the night if your hungry...good thing to do if your trying to gain muscle. 
i will talk to you when i get back from my vacation hun. atherjen will keep an eye on you for me  
kisses to you


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you were hungry last night because your calories dropped from cheating the past few days...your metabolism is reving up and your burning fat...try to down a shake in the middle of the night if your hungry...good thing to do if your trying to gain muscle.
> i will talk to you when i get back from my vacation hun. atherjen will keep an eye on you for me
> kisses to you



we're gonna miss ya Jen. 
shes right, the hunger is most likely a good sign. if you can control it. perhaps in your last meal load up on some fiberous veggies and get some healthy fats in there with the protein to prolong digestion and hopfully sustain you longer throughout the nite. the shake is also a good idea as Jen mentioned and take some fishy caps with it


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok Atherjen!  I will try what you recommend.  I was really starving, woke me up!!  Weird.  I was really hungry this am too, but I feel good now.  Mmmm I am having sushi tonight with my love and my sister and brother-in-law.  I am hoping for some Good cardio when we get home!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

sushi and cardio  nothing could be better   opps  inside joke hey Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sushi and cardio  nothing could be better   opps  inside joke hey Sapph




  

Yup WAY inside joke!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

*Friday Jan 23*

Glutamine

Meal 1
3 date rolls
coffee
spinach and mushroom egg white omelet

Meal 2
chunk chicken
brown rice (1/2 cup)

Meal 3
grilled chicken 
salad w/balsamic vinegar


Meal 4
scrambled egg whites with salsa

Meal 5
grilled chicken with spinach




REST DAY.. no weights or cardio!!  Taking a nap after work


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 23, 2004)

how did the sushi and cardio work out for you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> how did the sushi and cardio work out for you?


Quite good... especially the cardio.  I slept like a baby....


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 24, 2004)

*Saturday Jan 24*

Glutamine

Meal 1
4 date rolls
scrambled egg whites

Meal 2
2 whole wheat english muffins with almond butter and 1 banana
coffee

Meal 3
Myoplex protein bar ( MY CHEAT BAR)

Meal 4
grilled chicken


Meal 5


WO
Chest and Back


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Saturday Jan 24*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Glutamine
> 
> Meal 1
> ...




*2* engl muffins hun? 

what flav myoplex bar was it? the only ones I ever tried were the carb sense ones.. they were o.k. heck I _love_ Trioplex bars


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Date rolls sound so yummy! Do you know where I could buy them living in Canada?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Date rolls sound so yummy! Do you know where I could buy them living in Canada?



Hi Jill... Hmmm I do not know where you can find date rolls in Canada..  They are YUMMY!  All natural and better than any candy.  Do u have a Trader Joe's in Canada?  That's where I get them.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Saturday Jan 24*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *2* engl muffins hun?
> 
> what flav myoplex bar was it? the only ones I ever tried were the carb sense ones.. they were o.k. heck I _love_ Trioplex bars



Yup 2 english muffins... I had one and waited a half hour and was still soooo hungry.  I worked out so hard, I figured it was OK to eat another.  
 

Mmmm  it was cookies and cream and low carb too.  Very yummy!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Saturday Jan 24*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yup 2 english muffins... I had one and waited a half hour and was still soooo hungry.  I worked out so hard, I figured it was OK to eat another.
> 
> 
> Mmmm  it was cookies and cream and low carb too.  Very yummy!!!




well well... if you put it that way you can twist my leg this time.. lol it'll help go towards building muscle anyways  

thats the one I had before. it wasnt bad. glad you enjoyed sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

*Jan 26 Monday*

Back on track again .. I never eat enough during the weekend.
 

Meal 1
western omelet
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice (approx 1/2 cup)
with 1/2 can chunk chicken

Meal 3
grilled chicken
avocado, tomato and onions

Meal 4
cottage cheese


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Jan 26 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Back on track again .. I never eat enough during the weeekend.
> 
> 
> ...



your doing great hun! chin up! 
I have the opposite prob..all I want to do on the weekend is eat!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Hiya Sapph!  

Hey now, was there HAM in that omelette??  Or, did you substitiute turkey instead??


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: Jan 26 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your doing great hun! chin up!
> I have the opposite prob..all I want to do on the weekend is eat!



Thanks Jen....  I am trying.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hiya Sapph!
> 
> Hey now, was there HAM in that omelette??  Or, did you substitiute turkey instead??



YES there was HAM in the omelette!  It was YUMMY!!!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> YES there was HAM in the omelette!  It was YUMMY!!!




Well, I was just teasing... it's not like you couldn't afford the extra taste!  I love ham BTW!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Well, I was just teasing... it's not like you couldn't afford the extra taste!  I love ham BTW!!!



blah I hate ham.. wayy to salty for me.


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Jan 26 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Back on track again .. I never eat enough during the weeekend.
> 
> 
> ...



This will hinder progress greatly Sapphy.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: Jan 26 Monday*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This will hinder progress greatly Sapphy.




I assume you mean the not eating enough on the weekends.  I know, I really do know....  I have no good excuse, just that I am running all over the place all day.  I am trying... really I am.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tuesday Jan 27*

Glutamine

Meal 1
3 date rolls
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 can chunk chicken 
with hot sauce

Meal 3
turkey breast
raw veggies with vinegar
1 small avocado


Meal 4  (pre workout)
ff cottage cheese
almonds approx 15


WO  (shock week)

-superset: side laterals and seated dumbell press...2 x 8-10 each
-superset: rear lateral and barbell upright row...2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: machine shoulder press...1 x 8-10, drop weight about 20% and get as 
many more as you can
-superset: cable curl and hammer curl (simultaneous)...2 x 8-10 each
-superset: preacher curl and dumbell curl (simultaneous)...1 x 8-10 each
-superset: tricep pressdown and overhead dumbell ext...2 x 8-10 each
-superset: underhand tricep pressdown and bench dips...1 x 8-10 each
-dropset: dumbell kickback...1 x 8-10, drop to lighter weight and continue to 
failure
-abs

 

Meal 5 (post WO)
banana with almond butter

Meal 6
chicken and egg whites


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

wowwiee!! quite the workout Cyndi! very nice!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

THANKS!  I am excited about doing it !  I will let you know how it goes.......


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> THANKS!  I am excited about doing it !  I will let you know how it goes.......




There's a reason it is called SHOCK week!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> There's a reason it is called SHOCK week!!



I can't wait to see how you are gonna SHOCK my legs tommorow!!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2004)

Supersetting is definitely an excellent way of stimulation!  I never have been so sore from my workouts with my trainer!  I'm glad to see gopro adding that into your workouts for the moment!


----------



## gopro (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I can't wait to see how you are gonna SHOCK my legs tommorow!!



You already have your leg workout! Sent it last night!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi honey, love your w/o's, I need to read your journal more, get some ideas, for future reference.

*LOVE* your new avi , very nice, hope your doing well sweetie


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You already have your leg workout! Sent it last night!


I DID NOT receive it... please send it again!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

No trader joes-can you order date rolls online? I tried, nothing. I need to try these they sound so yummy! AND, if they help me get a  like yours...


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

It's funny Jill, my BF and I did find date rolls online just this am!!  Weird!  I will get you the URL and PM you with it.  They are just too good, I ate 4 of them today when I woke up.  My BF could eat 20 at one sitting... he lives on them.  

Thanks for the  compliment BTW!!  I have Gopro to thank for it... he's been my trainer since last March.  The BEST I tell ya!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
4 date rolls
scrambled egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese
on L/F flatbreads

Meal 3



Workout

SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION AND LEG PRESS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION AND PLIE SQUATS...2 X 10-12/15-20
-DROPSET: WIDE STANCE LEG PRESS...1 X 12-15, DROP WEIGHT AND 8-10 MORE
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL AND STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP AND 6-8 MORE
-ADDUCTOR MACH...2 X 20-25
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF AND SEATED CALF...3 X 10-12 EACH


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> 4 date rolls
> scrambled egg whites
> ...



Whoever designed this workout must be nuts! Was he mad at you or something?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> Workout
> 
> ...




I *LOVE* it!!  
wowie hun!! killer workout! 
GP, your a madman! haha


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Whoever designed this workout must be nuts! Was he mad at you or something?



Nope.   I think he loves me...  (even though I am NOT a fitness model)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I *LOVE* it!!
> wowie hun!! killer workout!
> GP, your a madman! haha



Yeah  I am already anticipating the pain!!!!
  

nah I LOVE it!


----------



## gopro (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nope.   I think he loves me...  (even though I am NOT a fitness model)



I love you b/c you already look like one  

(And, you are my sapphy)


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I love you b/c you already look like one
> 
> (And, you are my sapphy)



I love you too GP!!  You are my coachie poo!!  
 

Oh man that Leg workout was a killer!!  The legpress dropset was brutal.  I could hardly stand up after it.  My whole body is sore today.. shoulders and arms, and my legs!! OUCH!!!  I really liked it though....  very challenging!!!   

You are so


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 29, 2004)

*Jan 29 Thursday*

Glutamine
Meal 1
4 date rolls
scrambled eggs and grilled chicken breast
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 small yam
turkey breast
2 small cubes of feta cheese

Meal 3
1 small avocado mixed with chunk chicken


Meal 4
1 small grilled chicken breast
1 bag Low carb  soy crisps

Meal 5
(going out with girlfriend)
salad with oil/vinegar
Mussels marinara
1 glass red wine
1 cup black coffee

No Workout today


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

The date rolls can be found where missy??


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

"1 bag Low carb soy crisps" what am I going to do with you  lol

wine?  haha is tonite a mini cheat nite hun?


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Jan 29 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> Meal 5
> (going out with girlfriend)
> ...




  You DO love that mussels Marinara!!    Black coffee and wine.  Doesn't that make you feel.... odd due to the opposite effects?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> "1 bag Low carb soy crisps" what am I going to do with you  lol
> 
> wine?  haha is tonite a mini cheat nite hun?



Yeah!!  I know, what are ya gonna do with me??? 
 

I really wanted a Clif bar but the soy crisps were only 150 calories, no sugar, high protein.  I HAD to eat something yummy, I am NOT a competitor like you Hottie!!!     

Yeah that's it.. Tonight is a mini cheat night!!!!  I LOVE wine BTW!!  
  

I will keep my carbs very low today to make you proud of me!  AND I will do cardio!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: Jan 29 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You DO love that mussels Marinara!!    Black coffee and wine.  Doesn't that make you feel.... odd due to the opposite effects?


Mmmmm  YES I love Mussles marinara with lots of garlic!!!  I had a small glass of wine with dinner and relaxed afterwards chatting with Melissa while drinking the coffee.  No it doesn't make me feel odd... I was driving so I really needed the coffee.  I DO NOT drink and drive!!!     

BTW Good morning!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> The date rolls can be found where missy??


I know Jill!!  I am sorry, I forgot to ask Chris what the web site was to get the date rolls,  I will though!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

*Friday Jan 30*

Glutamine

Meal 1
4 date rolls
turkey and egg whites


Meal 2
can chunk chicken

Meal 3
grilled chicken on a mixed salad

Meal 4
1 small chicken breast (again)


glutamine before cardio


Cardio 30 minutes treadmill or stair climber
ABs

Meal 7
grilled fish (mahi mahi)
spinach


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yeah!!  I know, what are ya gonna do with me???
> 
> 
> ...




hehe Im just being a pain hunnie!!  
your doing v well!!  

blah I dont know how you can stand wine.. ekk


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hehe Im just being a pain hunnie!!
> your doing v well!!
> 
> blah I dont know how you can stand wine.. ekk



I know you were teasing!  I really do appreciate your advice though!!  I could NEVER be as strict as you are!!!
:rolleyes  

MMMM....  LOVE wine!!  You are too young to have acquired a taste yet.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Morning girl!! Hope you have a super weekend!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning girl!! Hope you have a super weekend!!!


Good morning Beauty with the hot boyfriend!!  
I had a rocking work out today, chest and back.  I am pooped.  I didn't do so good with my diet though, Oh well!  And tommorow is gonna be hard, SUPERBOWL PARTY!   I think this weekend is gonna have to be a CHEAT weekend instead of a cheat meal...   I won't even post my diet til Monday, I am scared of GP and Atherjen!   

I did

bench press  4 sets x 8 reps 75lbs, 80 lbs last set
cable crossovers 4 sets x 8 30 lbs 
incline dumbell flyes 4 sets x 8  15 lb DBs

seated CG rows 80x10,90x10,100x8,100x8
WG pulldowns 70x12,80x10,90x8,100x8
High cable pulldowns (I don't exactly know what these are called)
4 sets x60 lbsx 8 reps


No cardio!

Legs tommorow!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

now now missy... dont think that your getting away with that!! lol.. cheat weekend? since when did we start having those now!...........eat something good for me K!!  ahhh I wont be hard on ya.. but u wait til monday comes around..  
Nice workout hun!! 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> seated CG rows 80x10,90x10,100x8,100x8
> WG pulldowns 70x12,80x10,90x8,100x8


Impressive! My back is rather weak . Hope you have a fun 'cheat weekend!' Like AJ said have a cheat for me too! My beaus going to watch the superbowl at his buddys, Im looking forward to the peace and quiet!(im not a football fan)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> now now missy... dont think that your getting away with that!! lol.. cheat weekend? since when did we start having those now!...........eat something good for me K!!  ahhh I wont be hard on ya.. but u wait til monday comes around..
> Nice workout hun!!
> Have a great weekend!


    I am sorry Jen!  I was not so good, not terrible though.  I went to a SB party and only had some guacamole and a FEW chips!  I SWEAR!!  NO wings, nachos, chips.....  
I had Clif bars, that was my no-no, on Saturday AND Sunday, both after my WOs.  


I am gonna be good this week, I PROMISE!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Impressive! My back is rather weak . Hope you have a fun 'cheat weekend!' Like AJ said have a cheat for me too! My beaus going to watch the superbowl at his buddys, Im looking forward to the peace and quiet!(im not a football fan)



Thanks Jill!  My back is actually pretty strong.... compared to my chest.  I really need to work on that.... 
I am SOOOOOOO sore today, my chest is KILLING me.  Ouchie!

This is my leg WO from yesterday....  I will fill in the weights later....

-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/FEET HIGH LEG PRESS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: STIFF LEG DEADS/STEP UPS...2 X 12-15 EACH
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 8-10, DROP 6-8 MORE
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/ADDUCTION...3 X 20-25 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 8-10 EACH

I STILL have to get you that URL for the date rolls....


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I am sorry Jen!  I was not so good, not terrible though.  I went to a SB party and only had some guacamole and a FEW chips!  I SWEAR!!  NO wings, nachos, chips.....
> I had Clif bars, that was my no-no, on Saturday AND Sunday, both after my WOs.
> 
> ...




 haha 
okie sweetie, I know you'll be good this week... Ill be watchiing! 

another killer leg workout there... GP being nice to you again? lol


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2004)

*Monday Feb 2*

Glutamine

Meal 1
4 date rolls
egg whites and turkey
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3









Today is my Mom's bday!!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey sweetie, love your avi pics babe, and I love your w/o's, maybe I should have Gopro kick my ass into shape as well 

I want your web site for date rolls too, I'm curious 

Is Bellmore upstate??? Probably stop in NY or NJ on the way down, thought about saying hi, if it's on the way, thought about checking Fire out too  I think Trenton is close to the highway, I want to meet as many as I can on the way down and back..........

Anyway, just wanted to say hi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

*Feb 3*

Yesterday was a very traumatic day for me...  I don't really want to talk about it just yet.. I am still recovering.  THAT is why my journal entry for yesterday incomplete.

NOW for TODAY.....

Meal 1
4 date rolls
turkey and egg white omelet
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 cup brown rice
small can tuna

Meal 3
1/2 cup brown rice
grilled chicken and cherry tomatoes
2 cubes of feta cheese

Meal 4
cottage cheese
rice cakes

Meal 5



Today's WO

SHOULDERS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...3 X 8-10
-CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10
-SINGLE ARM SIDE LATERAL (HOLD BENCH OR BAR WITH OTHER HAND)...2 X 8-10
-BARBELL CURL...3 X 8-10
-STANDING ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 8-10
-CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 8-10
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 8-10
-ABS


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear that sweetie, hope you and yours are ok, you deserve only the best, I'll be thinking about you today babe


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Feb 3*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yesterday was a very traumatic day for me...  I don't really want to talk about it just yet.. I am still recovering.  THAT is why my journal entry for yesterday incomplete.
> 
> NOW for TODAY.....
> ...



Hope that everything is alright hun!  If you ever need someone to talk to Im never busy!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

hey hun i missed yah while i was away.
pm me and let me know whats going on babe.
i hope that everything is alright with you


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

Hope all is well Saph! Im not feeling so hot on the emotional side of things either last night, or today.


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Feb 3*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yesterday was a very traumatic day for me...  I don't really want to talk about it just yet.. I am still recovering.  THAT is why my journal entry for yesterday incomplete.
> 
> NOW for TODAY.....
> ...




Cyndi,

For whatever reasons that may have caused  traumay, honey, I've said a prayer for you and wish for the best for you!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Atherjen, Katie, Jill, JBo and David!

I will be OK..  nobody is sick ....  thank God.  I just found out yesterday that MY SISTER and her husband set up my X husband with her friend and have been hanging out with the two of them behind my back, lying to me about what they are doing.  I was completely shocked and felt betrayed by my sister.  EVERYONE knew about this EXCEPT me...     

What do you guys think of that????


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks Atherjen, Katie, Jill, JBo and David!
> 
> I will be OK..  nobody is sick ....  thank God.  I just found out yesterday that MY SISTER and her husband set up my X husband with her friend and have been hanging out with the two of them behind my back, lying to me about what they are doing.  I was completely shocked and felt betrayed by my sister.  EVERYONE knew about this EXCEPT me...
> ...



personally i think that is BULLSHIT  
that should have never been done at all.
then for them to lie was even worse.
you have all the right in the world to be pissed.
now let me at them


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks Atherjen, Katie, Jill, JBo and David!
> 
> I will be OK..  nobody is sick ....  thank God.  I just found out yesterday that MY SISTER and her husband set up my X husband with her friend and have been hanging out with the two of them behind my back, lying to me about what they are doing.  I was completely shocked and felt betrayed by my sister.  EVERYONE knew about this EXCEPT me...
> ...




Well, if you had ask them and they denied it repeatedly then yes, BETRAYAL is the perfect word.  I would also be hurt as well.  I am sorry to hear this Cyndi.  It hurts even more as I know that your family is close to each other.  

Which sister BTW?  I think I know which one it is.  You don't have to answer that if you don't want to though. 

Take care sweetie and I wish you well.

Dave


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

Honestly I feel like JBo.  She is MY sister and should not even be talking to him.... let alone setting him up and hanging out with him.  BIZARRE if you ask me.  She swears it "just happened" and she did NOT arrange it.  BS.  I know they did... but whatever...  she apologized and I will forgive her SOON.  I need a little time.

David... it was Megan!!!  I know you thought it was JEN.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 3, 2004)

So sorry Cyndi, family betrayals are the hardest to forgive, let alone forget, I agree very much agree with J'bo, still thining of ya babe


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Honestly I feel like JBo.  She is MY sister and should not even be talking to him.... let alone setting him up and hanging out with him.  BIZARRE if you ask me.  She swears it "just happened" and she did NOT arrange it.  BS.  I know they did... but whatever...  she apologized and I will forgive her SOON.  I need a little time.
> 
> David... it was Megan!!!  I know you thought it was JEN.




HOLY CRAP!!!!  And I did think it was Jen!!!      Still, it's very wrong and mean to do to you.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

Well that sounds like a load to me...and are they still going to hang out with them knowing that it hurts you?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well that sounds like a load to me...and are they still going to hang out with them knowing that it hurts you?



SHE says they won't...  I hope they don't.  I wouldn't do that to her.  

How was your trip???


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> So sorry Cyndi, family betrayals are the hardest to forgive, let alone forget, I agree very much agree with J'bo, still thining of ya babe



Thanks Katie...  It will work out... I hope.


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure it will, hopefully your sister(s) will realize how they would feel if this had been done to them 

Have a good day babe


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm sure it will, hopefully your sister(s) will realize how they would feel if this had been done to them
> 
> Have a good day babe



It's Ok now, my sister apologized and said she would not hang out with them.  I am letting it go....    

Thanks!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Morning Cyndi! Hows everything today?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wednesday Feb 4*

Meal 1
4 date rolls
turkey and egg white omelet
coffee

Meal 2
low carb protein bar

Meal 3
turkey breast with tomatoes, avocado and onions

Meal 4 (pre WO)
cottage cheese


LEGS

LEG EXTENSIONS...3 X 8-10
-LEG PRESS...3 X 8-10
-SQUATS...3 X 8-10
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 8-10
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 8-10
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 15-20
-STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10
-SEATED CALF...2 X 12-15

Meal 5
Glutamine
more cottage cheese

Meal 6
guacamole and chicken


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning Cyndi! Hows everything today?




Much better.. I made up with my sister and I am going on vacation with my BF in 2 1/2 weeks!!  

How are you Sweetie??  Please don't feel lonely... we are there for you!!!  ALWAYS!!  You are such a beautiful person on the outside and the inside!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks Atherjen, Katie, Jill, JBo and David!
> 
> I will be OK..  nobody is sick ....  thank God.  I just found out yesterday that MY SISTER and her husband set up my X husband with her friend and have been hanging out with the two of them behind my back, lying to me about what they are doing.  I was completely shocked and felt betrayed by my sister.  EVERYONE knew about this EXCEPT me...
> ...



the lying isn't right ... but the rest, since you're divorced, I don't see what the issue would be?   Unless the divorce was due to violence or abuse, then I see nothing wrong with your sister hanging out with your ex.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2004)

sapph.
trip was good. having a hard time adjusting to being back. i have frowned since i got off the plane. things arent going well for me right now but i know they will get better 

glad to see that GP is still watching and taking care of you 

where are you two lovers heading? i wish i could have been with my hun on the vacation


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the lying isn't right ... but the rest, since you're divorced, I don't see what the issue would be?   Unless the divorce was due to violence or abuse, then I see nothing wrong with your sister hanging out with your ex.



The issue is more about loyalty and honesty.  I don't care if she hangs out with my ex... BUT I do care that she lied to me about what she did on New Year's eve and set him up with her friend that night.  Obviously since she LIED about it, she knew it was not right or that I would be upset.   THAT is the issue.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sapph.
> trip was good. having a hard time adjusting to being back. i have frowned since i got off the plane. things arent going well for me right now but i know they will get better
> 
> ...



Glad you had fun Hun.... but I am sorry you have a frown on that pretty face of yours!!  What's up?  PM me.

Yup my sweetie pie of a coach is watching me very carefully.  I am his favorite client.. ( maybe)    I like to think so anyway....  

Chris and I are going to Puerta Vallerta Feb 21-28!  Yippee!!  I can't wait to be in the sunshine and warmth with him.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I think we ALL need vacations, especially us ladies on diets!

  

we need sunshine!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

You got THAT right GBC!!!  We definitely need sunshine NOW!!!!
COME WITH!!!  You too J'Bo, Atherjen, Katie and Jill!!  Aw heck everyone at IM is invited!!  PARTY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Mexico-- I'm jealous!! You are lucky!!!  HAVE FUN!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> The issue is more about loyalty and honesty.  I don't care if she hangs out with my ex... BUT I do care that she lied to me about what she did on New Year's eve and set him up with her friend that night.  Obviously since she LIED about it, she knew it was not right or that I would be upset.   THAT is the issue.



I will leave this alone as it seems to be resolved.

You're still a redhead hottie in my books.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Awww I wanna go!!!! MMM WARM HEAT!!!! BEACHES! Id go on vacation ANYWHERE right now!! 
Hope you have a wonderful time Cyndi!!  make sure you take pics for us to drool over!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Ahhh a vacation, just had one or I'd be there.  I wanna go again! Have a fab time Saph, I love the beach!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> You're still a redhead hottie in my books.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 4, 2004)

I can't wait either!!  I will definitely take pics!  Wish you all could come too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thursday Feb 5*

Glutamine

Meal 1
4 date rolls
turkey and egg white omelet
coffee

Meal 2
carb solution protein bar   

Meal 3
grilled chicken with tomatoes, peppers with a few cube of feta cheese and vinegar
1 apple








Cardio 30 minutes
abs


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

as the avi confirms ... redhead hottie!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

no, thank you for the great avi's


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Your avis look hot every day! Nice that you switch them up you  sexy lady


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

Ha!  Thanks Jill!   I just get bored....   

GoPro thinks I change them too often.  He's very strict with me.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> no, thank you for the great avi's


  You're welcome


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

*Friday Feb 6*

Meal 1
4 date rolls (LAST DAY FOR THESE UNTIL I GET BACK FROM MEXICO)  
Turkey and egg white western omelet

Meal 2
small can of tuna

Meal 3
mixed salad with grilled chicken /balsamic vinegar

Meal 4 
1 tblsp nat PB
cottage cheese


Meal 5
Sushi TUNA


Cardio 30 minutes



Yesterday I did abs...  I am getting much stronger.. no six pack yet    but I am getting some definition.  I want Atherjen's abs!!!  Yeah right... 

30 minutes fast paced walk on treadmill.  GP wants me to just walk, it is the easiest on my legs...  don't want to break down muscle since I am going for increased size.  This is hard for me, I love cardio.....  BUT I gotta do as I am told or else I get   from GP.  

On a personal note...  My boyfriend is moving in with me.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 6, 2004)

empty your box missy 

HOLY SHIZNIT he is moving in?  thats wonderful     congrats


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Friday Feb 6*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> On a personal note...  My boyfriend is moving in with me.



you have my blessing as long as he doesn't restrict what avs you use


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> empty your box missy
> 
> HOLY SHIZNIT he is moving in?  thats wonderful     congrats




Opps...  It's THAT full huh?  I will empty it.  

Yup.. he is moving in with me.... he is gonna start moving his stuff this weekend and be completely moved in by the time we go to Mexico, Feb 21st.  He practically lives with me now, he only goes to his place to work out and the shower and dress.  I am excited!
:bounce:


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Friday Feb 6*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you have my blessing as long as he doesn't restrict what avs you use


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

AWWW Cyndi thats awesome that you guys are moving in with one another!!! ahhhh to be in love. im jealous! 
you guys are going to have such a wonderful time in Mexico!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah Mexico


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> AWWW Cyndi thats awesome that you guys are moving in with one another!!! ahhhh to be in love. im jealous!
> you guys are going to have such a wonderful time in Mexico!




Thanks Jen!  I am very happy about it!  But remember I am older than you.... ALOT.  You are just a baby...  you should be out partying, dating all the hotties you can!!  You have PLENTY of time before you settle down with that one special guy.

I can't wait to go to Mexico with him!  I will fill you in on all the details when we get back home....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm much older and I've got the best of both worlds.  I found Mrs. Right and I'm still partying and giving 'er like a college student.   

Saph darlin' where in Mexico are you staying?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

We are staying Puerta Vallerta!  Can't wait, never been there before.

My partying days are over.... bars are too crowded for me.  I prefer getting take out sushi, drinking red wine, watching a good movie and going to bed EARLY !    I did NOT say go to SLEEP early!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

to each their own ... I'm a people type guy.  I'm sure when the grand age of 50 hits, I might think about retiring to more quiet entertainment nights.   

I'm sure you'll enjoy Mexico ... we did.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

*Saturday Feb 7*

Glutamine

Meal 1
egg white, spinach and mushroom omelet
2 pieces dry rye toast
coffee

WO
Chest Back and abs


Glutamine

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese with salsa
almonds

Meal 3
protein bar


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Mmm looks great hun! 
how do you like those chest/back workouts still? going good?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

i was wondering if u see any effects from the glutamine? 

mines sitting on the desk..since i havent been to the gym...


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i was wondering if u see any effects from the glutamine?
> 
> mines sitting on the desk..since i havent been to the gym...



Hey, sister christian!!!  

Even though you're NOT in the gym for a couple of days does NOT mean you shouldn't take the glutamine!  It's good for your overall body anyways!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

BTW,  Cyndi-cane!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Spinach in your eggs Saphy? Fresh or frozen? Sound yummp, like quiche! Im trying it tonight!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Mmm looks great hun!
> how do you like those chest/back workouts still? going good?


Oh man Jen I am so sore...  my chest is killing me. I can hardly lift my arms up...     
Yup I still love my workouts....  I did back FIRST today though, cause my friend/trainer had a paying client to train so I had to wait to do chest til he was done.  I seriously need a spotter when doing chest.. especially bench presses.  I am pooped out.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i was wondering if u see any effects from the glutamine?
> 
> mines sitting on the desk..since i havent been to the gym...




I am not sure Greeky..  I can't really tell, BUT GP insists I take it.  You should take it even on days you dont lift, its good for your immune system.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Spinach in your eggs Saphy? Fresh or frozen? Sound yummp, like quiche! Im trying it tonight!


It is YUMMY!!!  The spinach was fresh!!  Frozen is good too though.  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BTW,  Cyndi-cane!!!


Hi Dave!!  How r u???


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Im gonna make an omlet with spinach-frozen, whites, mushrooms! Maybe feta and tomatoes too, but I dont think I am allowed to!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im gonna make an omlet with spinach-frozen, whites, mushrooms! Maybe feta and tomatoes too, but I dont think I am allowed to!




no feta, tomatoes on high carb day.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

It figures, thought so.


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> It is YUMMY!!!  The spinach was fresh!!  Frozen is good too though.  Let me know how you like it.




Ooohh... I missed that food mentioning.  OMG!!!  Spinach, eggs in an Omelet along with other fresh spices.....   sooooooo good and delicious!  

Now, I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi Dave!!  How r u???




Oh not too bad, just trying to get my head back on straight!  (See my journal entries)  I think through self will, strength, heart-mind-soul,  tears and Debi I should be OK.

Otherwise, I've been doing a lot of traveling in the tris county area.  I'm tiring from that as well.  

Looks like things are somewhat back to normal in your family life I hope?  

I see that you're working out really hard lately!!!  Congrats.  You know I love to hear that the weights and strength of Cyndi-cane brings a smile to my face, always!  Keep up the great work, dear!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im gonna make an omlet with spinach-frozen, whites, mushrooms! Maybe feta and tomatoes too, but I dont think I am allowed to!


MMMM  Jill the feta cheese and tomatoes sound good to ME!!  Oh well....  
  

I just finished my leg wo and they feel like jelly....   I am too pooped to post much now....  I am gonna take a hot shower and take my pup for a walk!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

What's wrong with tomatoes on high carb days?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I just finished my leg wo and they feel like jelly....



 what flavor jelly?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> What's wrong with tomatoes on high carb days?



no no.. you can have tomatoes on HIGH carb day.. just not on no carb day..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks jen, thats what i thought

btw, in my house we buy big buckets of feta 

I dont usually eat it tho, except a crumb here or there for a taste


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Spinach, egg whites, fresh mushrooms and salsa, yummy Saphy! My beau was disgusted!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

buckets of feta???  


Jill how did u make the omlet.. step by step! lol I HAVE to know!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

yeah, and barrels of olives..


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

AJ: Actually I just bought some frozen spinach, rinsed it-dryies it real good. Scrambled the whites, mixed in the spinach, sliced fresh mushrooms, and mixed it all around. Dipped in 1 TBS salsa. i though you were the 'egg white' expert? 

Greeky-I love any kind of olive.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> AJ: Actually I just bought some frozen spinach, rinsed it-dryies it real good. Scrambled the whites, mixed in the spinach, sliced fresh mushrooms, and mixed it all around. Dipped in 1 TBS salsa. i though you were the 'egg white' expert?
> 
> Greeky-I love any kind of olive.



hmm Ok! that I can do! Ive never made one with spinach. Ive made tons with peppers/broc/mushrooms. mmm I know waht IM having later tonite. 

hey and baout those olives. I JUST tried black ones the first time yestarday on my salad from subway.. and I think I am growing to like them! 

(sorry Cyndi for spaming your journal!)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmm Ok! that I can do! Ive never made one with spinach. Ive made tons with peppers/broc/mushrooms. mmm I know waht IM having later tonite.
> 
> hey and baout those olives. I JUST tried black ones the first time yestarday on my salad from subway.. and I think I am growing to like them!
> ...



No prob Jen!  Spam away!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

GBC

I love feta cheese.. it's great because you only need a little for taste.  Oh man no tomatoes on No carb day??  Thank GOD I am never gonna compete.. I CANNOT be that strict.   I eat tomatoes EVERYDAY!!!  Yummy!!!

Hmm and my legs felt like Strawberry Jelly!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2004)

*Feb 9 Monday*

I overslept... ran out with head WET ..  I HATE THAT!!! 
 


Meal 1
protein bar  
egg white and turkey western omelet
coffee

Meal 2
small can tuna
apple

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken and balsamic vinegar

Snack at 2:00 pm
small bag of cashews
green tea


Meal 4
protein shake
cottage cheese

Meal 5
MahiMahi
spinach
almonds

Yesterday's leg WO

-leg extension...3 x 8-10
-squats...3 x 8-10
-single leg leg press...2 x 8-10
-stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
-seated leg curl...2 x 8-10
-lying leg curl...2 x 8-10
-butt blaster...3 x 15-20
-dumbell single leg calf raise...3 x 15-20 each leg

My  is SOOO sore today!!!  
Took my Belle (puppy) for a 3 mile walk in the woods yesterday.

Today WO
Cardio 30 minutes
abs


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

I overslept today too.. thank goodness I dont have to work today tho. lol 
leg workout looks great!! pre-exhausting legs on extensions before squats always kills! 
Have a great day girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

*Tuesday Feb 10*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2




Rep Range Week

DELTS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 8-10
-WG CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 10-15
-SIDE DUMBELL RAISE...2 X 15-20
-STANDING ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 8-10
-LOW CABLE CURL...2 X 10-15
-HAMMER CURLS (SIMULTANEOUS)...1 X 15-20
-CG BENCH PRESS ON SMITH MACH...2 X 8-10
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 10-15
-DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 15-20
-kneeling rope crunches
-hanging leg raises
-decline situps with 25 lb weight


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

sapph....morning hotty  
so happy to hear that your hun is moving in...when is that happening? 

btw i want to see those db presses go up today missy


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

This thread is primarily about food. Alot of talk about food. Are you guys obsessed with food? Enough about food already, its time for my breakfast!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

now what kind of avi is that us men have to deal with?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This thread is primarily about food. Alot of talk about food. Are you guys obsessed with food? Enough about food already, its time for my breakfast!



yes i am  you love it too  

ps how is the tush  gp


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> ps how is the tush  gp



I'm ready for more :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

come here little boy mommy has more


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> come here little boy mommy has more



Punish me baby...I've been baaaaad....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

here it comes...bend over and take it like the big strong man you are


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

OK GP and JBO... easy does it now....  get a room already will ya two???  I did MY BEST trying to hook you two up already , now get the heck out of my journal with all your flirting and innuendos!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> now what kind of avi is that us men have to deal with?



What??  You don't like my AVI this week???  That's me and my lover making love.  I thought you liked sex NT!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sapph....morning hotty
> so happy to hear that your hun is moving in...when is that happening?
> 
> btw i want to see those db presses go up today missy


Hi J!!!  Thanks we are both very happy!    He started moving his stuff in already but we are gonna try to be finished by the time we go to Mexico, which is the 21st.

My shoulder presses or my chest presses?  Or both?   
I will do my best Oh muscular one!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> OK GP and JBO... easy does it now....  get a room already will ya two???  I did MY BEST trying to hook you two up already , now get the heck out of my journal with all your flirting and innuendos!!!



i am not flirting.  its all his fault 

the shoulder presses gal  get them up there


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> What??  You don't like my AVI this week???  That's me and my lover making love.  I thought you liked sex NT!!!



 ... dear miss Saph ... don't kid yourself, I LOVE it.  There is nothing better than watching sex in person and then ... opps, inside voice, outside voice ...


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> here it comes...bend over and take it like the big strong man you are



Hurt me J...don't hold back...

(sorry Sapphy...I'm at the point of no return)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hurt me J...don't hold back...
> 
> (sorry Sapphy...I'm at the point of no return)



     

Can't you and J just continue this nauseating banter through PMs?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... dear miss Saph ... don't kid yourself, I LOVE it.  There is nothing better than watching sex in person and then ... opps, inside voice, outside voice ...



Hey NT.. did you catch on yet that I am a bit of an exhibitionist?  Hmmmm... you like to watch.....       interesting and I like to BE watched..........  very interesting.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

Sapph...sorry to invade your thread for a moment there  anyways you like to be watched hey  very interesting....hum. 
how were those presses last night? what did yah get up to?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> the shoulder presses gal  get them up there



I am trying!!!  My shoulders are my weak point, no doubt.  I hate working them... but I like the way they are starting to look.  Believe me I am NO J'Bo and never will be... but they look good for ME!!!  
Chris said to me yesterday....  Baby you are really putting on some good muscle.   Now THAT is what I like to hear!!!


BTW I worked them very hard yesterday.
 

Oh and I had the worst diet day in a long time.....  I was upset , I will PM you why.... and ate 2 protein bars and a clif bar and basically nothing else except breakfast and a protein shake and chicken for dinner.
 

I am gonna be SO good today....  I PROMISE!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

you just be better than you were yesterday missy or i am coming there to beat you 

lift as heavy as you can and then when i come visit we can train shoulders....shoulders are my fav. 

its nice to hear compliments like that from your hun isnt it


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wednesday Feb 11*

Glutamine

Meal 1
Protein shake
egg whites

Meal 2
brown rice with chunk chicken

Meal 3
tomatoes, peppers with grilled chicken 
on brown rice

Meal 4
cottage cheese

Meal 5
grilled chicken
guacamole


Took off from legs ... still sore from SUNDAY!!!  I will do them tommorow instead!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

aww sweetie I hope everythings ok!  and thats SO awesome that your hunny gave you compliments like that!  your doing great! Hope your having a better day today!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Morning hon!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph...sorry to invade your thread for a moment there  anyways you like to be watched hey  very interesting....hum.
> how were those presses last night? what did yah get up to?


That's OK J!  I know it's ALL GP's fault!   

I actually did the shoulder press machine and did 3 sets at 40 lbs.  Pressing is hard for me... I am better at the upright cable rows.  I can go much heavier!  

And YUP I do like to be watched.... major sex fantasy of mine.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> 
> And YUP I do like to be watched.... major sex fantasy of mine.



* gulp * ... having a difficult time concentrating at work ... go figure. 

Saph ... incoming pm.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning hon!



Morning Little Miss Sore Tush!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

who has web cam?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> aww sweetie I hope everythings ok!  and thats SO awesome that your hunny gave you compliments like that!  your doing great! Hope your having a better day today!


I think everything is OK.. I had to have a serious discussion with my sweetie... but we are good now.  Thanks!

Yeah my hunny is sooo sweet.  He is very supportive!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Morning Little Miss Sore Tush!!


 How many more sleeps till the beach?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who has web cam?



*edited for the safety of others.  *

webcams don't cut it ... they usually have some kind of electrical defect.  It's better if one chooses to be onsite to enjoy the company of others.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How many more sleeps till the beach?



10 more sleeps!!  I cant wait!!!   WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> webcams don't cut it ... you need to be right there!   Watching ... feeling ...
> 
> damn ... inside voice, outside voice


I agree ... webcams are not part of the fantasy!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

* more editing *

We'd be mroe than willing to be _movie_ watchers'   
Pick me ... pick me ... pick me


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

LMAO  you guys are a riot!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

We are


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

* final edit * 

we are beyond crazy, we're too much fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

hey hey you two...save it for pm's or someone is gonna get in trouble


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey hey you two...save it for pm's or someone is gonna get in trouble



seriously ... you're probably right.   Although Saph is a big girl, you never know if her beau may read it and wonder.  I'd hate to be the one with whom came between a couple.  

thanks JBo. 

Sorry Saph.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> seriously ... you're probably right.   Although Saph is a big girl, you never know if her beau may read it and wonder.  I'd hate to be the one with whom came between a couple.
> 
> thanks JBo.
> ...



Oh that's OK NT!!!    My fault as much as yours!!  

AND thanks J!!  Always watching out for me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2004)

*Friday Feb 13*

Glutamine

Meal 1
15 almonds (approx)
protein shake
egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice mixed with chunk chicken (YUMMY) 

Meal 3
salad with grilled chicken and balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
protein shake
2 date rolls

Cardio 45 minutes

Meal 5









LEGS (yesterday)

-leg extension...2 x 8-10
-leg press...3 x 10-15
-step ups...3 x 15-20
-lying leg curl...2 x 8-10
-seated leg curl...2 x 10-15
-stiff deadlift...2 x 15-20
-abduction...3 x 20-25
-leg press calf...2 x 8-10
-seated calf...2 x 10-15


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 13, 2004)

just watching out for my peeps


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2004)

*Saturday Feb14th*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 piece whole grain bread with p/b
coffee

Meal 2
low carb protein bar

Chest/back/abs

Meal 3
hummus on flatbreads

Meal 4
protein shake


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Yummy, hummus!!!!

Have a happy valentines day sweets!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

low carb protein bars!

jk  hi sweetie happy valentines day  
hope u and the hon are gonna have a great night


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

*Tuesday Feb 17*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
egg whites

Meal 2
brown rice mixed with chunk chicken (yum)

Meal 3



Today is
SHOULDERS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-SIDE LATERAL/CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW SUPERSET: 2 X 8-10 EACH
-SEATED REAR LATERAL/SHOULDER PRESS MACH SUPERSET: 2 X 8-10 EACH
-BARBELL PREACHER CURL/DUMBELL HAMMER CURL SUPERSET: 2 X 8-10 EACH
-LOW CABLE CURL DROPSET: 1 X 8-10, DROP BY ABOUT 20%, 6-8 MORE
-TRICEP PRESSDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS SUPERSET: 2 X 8-10 EACH
-UNDERHAND GRIP TRICEP PRESSDOWN DROPSET: 1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-TWO HAND OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT DROPSET: 1 X 8-10, DROP, 8-10
-ABS



Sunday Leg WO
LEGS:

-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 8-10
-LEG PRESS W/ FEET HIGH AND CLOSE...3 X 10-15
-STEP UPS...2 X 15-20
-STIFF DEADS...3 X 10-12
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 12-15
-ABDUCTION...2 X 20-25
-ADDUCTION...2 X 20-25
-LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 10-12
-SINGLE LEG CALF HOLDING DUMBELL...2 X 15-20


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

those were quite the workouts girl!  sore any? hehe

How was your weekend Cyndi?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

Yup.. very sore as a matter of fact!!!  I was just too busy to post my weights, but I will this week.  My chest and back WO on SAturday was a killer... lats are still sore today.   

I think I am actually putting on muscle....  I cut out cardio for the past 2 weeks and I can see the difference, especially in my arms and back.  

My weekend was GOOD, I actually asked you the same question in YOUR journal!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

thats AWESOME hun!  cutting down on the cardio was soo smart to do!! (Im at like 1 day/week right now.. lol hate it) maybe when it gets warmer Ill start to sprint some in the mornings down in the park.
Have a great day hun!


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

I used to love cardio Saphy, now i pretty much dread it without my eca. Im doing leggies today, not looking forward to it at all. Have a super one sweets! BTW, i got the hugest boquet of flowers from my hon on Vday! Hope your was special.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

ECA  i want my ECA at 5am before cardio.
I cant wait damnit.

So Sapphy i want all the Vday details :eyebrows:


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

I have always loved cardio BUT I gotta say I am getting used to NOT doing it!   

I am doing legs Today.. always painful!!  But I need it!!!

My sweetie got me a beautiful heart necklace and Chanel Chance for Valentine's day.  We were SUPPOSED to go out to dinner, but we never made it there.....    

But that's OK, I gave him something better to eat for dinner (did I just say that??)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

*Feb 18th Wednesday*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey
coffee
a cup of kashi (twigs)  I was lightheaded and nauseous..  

Meal 2
still feeling YUCKY, I drank several cups of herbal tea

Meal 3
grilled chicken
tomatoes, peppers and 1/2 small yam
  

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
fish and greens

I skipped LEGS today I felt yucky....  I will do them tommorow.
 

LEGS:

-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS/SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CLOSE STANCE LEG PRESS/WIDE STANCE PLIE' SQUATS...2 X 12-15 EACH
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, MAX REPS
-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP MAX REPS
-ADDUCTION...2 X 20-25
-STANDING CALF RAISE...4 X 12-15


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

I heard that girlie!  
the necklace is so sweet too!! 

have fun with legs today hun!!  mine are still sore from a couple days ago!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 18, 2004)

glad to hear that you two had a wonderful Vlalentines Day. necklace sounds wonderful


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

I am getting used to doing little cardio too

I'm so lazy!

And yeah I cant believe you said that you bad girl


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> And yeah I cant believe you said that you bad girl



He tells me I am GOOD girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

what are we going to do with you young lady?


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> what are we going to do with you young lady?



I know what I would want Chris to be doing with me right now!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

LoL, you should be building muscle nicely right now

your testosterone levels are up


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> LoL, you should be building muscle nicely right now
> 
> your testosterone levels are up




Way way up ...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

If that were true... I would be bigger than Arnold!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> If that were true... I would be bigger than Arnold!!


be patient Miss Red, be patient.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> be patient Miss Red, be patient.



Miss Red...  I like that.  I am trying to be patient!!  BUT I WANT MUSCLES NOW!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Miss Red...  I like that.  I am trying to be patient!!  BUT I WANT MUSCLES NOW!!!!!



I wish that was MY problem..


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Silly Saphy, you are one crazy lady!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

HeHeHe Yup I guess I am pretty crazy...  but I mean every word of it!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I wish that was MY problem..


You mean you build muscle too quickly?  I WISH that was my problem!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok lets switch!!!!

(Do I get the man too?  jk sweetie!)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

OK let's switch!  And NO you do NOT get my man!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thursday Feb 19*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
coffee
approx 1 cup Kashi dry mixed with walnuts

Meal 2
brown rice mixed with chunk chicken (yummy)
 

Meal 3
grilled chicken with tomatoes, onions and avocado chunks


Meal 4
protein shake

LEGS: TODAY!!!

-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS/SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CLOSE STANCE LEG PRESS/WIDE STANCE PLIE' SQUATS...2 X 12-15 EACH
-DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP, MAX REPS
-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP MAX REPS
-ADDUCTION...2 X 20-25
-STANDING CALF RAISE...4 X 12-15


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

morning beautiful


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning Cyndi!  hows everything today? 

is that Kashi cereal good? Ive always seen it but never tried!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Morning Cyndi!  hows everything today?
> 
> is that Kashi cereal good? Ive always seen it but never tried!



Morning Muscles!!!   

Yeah kashi is good...  sorta boring cause I eat it dry... but not bad!!!  Lots of FIBER!!!!  Good for pooping.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2004)

what is this I read about YOU being worried about _bikini time_?  Please ... as a confessed exhibitionist with a killer bod, there should be no worries ... and if there are, Chris should be worried about the many guys that will be trying to hit on you.  

Have an awesome time in Mexico.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what is this I read about YOU being worried about _bikini time_?  Please ... as a confessed exhibitionist with a killer bod, there should be no worries ... and if there are, Chris should be worried about the many guys that will be trying to hit on you.
> 
> Have an awesome time in Mexico.



We girls ALWAYS worry about bikini time!!!  I am going to be PMS ing and that is NOT a good thing when wearing a teeny bikini!!  But thanks for the support Sweetie!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

dont forget about us when your having fun laying under the stars on the beach  
and i want all the juicy details missy


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont forget about us when your having fun laying under the stars on the beach
> and i want all the juicy details missy


ABSOLUTELY!!!  YOU will get ALL the juicy details!!  I may have to PM you with them though!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

pm's are even better 
now go tan those buns baby.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

2 Days? No fair Saphy. Have a ton of fun missy, and dont forget to behave yourself!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 2 Days? No fair Saphy. Have a ton of fun missy, and dont forget to behave yourself!


Yeah like THAT is gonna happen!!!   (behaving, that is)
I plan on having F U N!!!!  all over the place!!  
   

No really I am an


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Be bad, bad enough for all of us!!  

Have fun!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

1 more day CYndi!!  have you started to pack yet? Have a blast girlie!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2004)

Yup Jen I packed today!!  Got a pedicure too!!!  We will have lots of fun and I will post pics!!

Stay warm everyone and don't worry NCgirl21 we will be plenty BAD!!!       

Take care everyone, talk to ya all in a week!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

Have a great trip sweetie will miss u


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I bet you are having a blast on the beach in the sun!!!  Miss you around here. You'd better post a tonne of pics when you get back!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

*March 2 Tuesday*

I AM BACK FROM PUERTO VALLARTA!!  We had awesome time, absolutely the best time ever!!!  It was so beautiful!  We didn't want to leave.....  oh well.  
Hard as it is to believe I lost 4 pounds.    The only thing I can figure is we ate 3 meals a day instead of 5 or 6.  BUT geez we were drinking rum all day.  I couldn't work out too well, the gym was horrible, but I tried to lift a bit.  

I am gonna really try to eat alot this week....  and lift heavy and hard.  Arghhh!!  



Meal 1
protein shake
almond butter on whole grain bread
coffee

Meal 2
High fiber crispbreads with chunk chicken
(tastes like CARDBOARD)   

Meal 3
grilled chicken
pineapple/kiwi

Meal 4
protein bar

Meal 5
salad
mussels marinara


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

YAY!!! we missed you Cyndi!  

glad you had a wonderful time!! we want pics!   sounds beautiful!! 

wow 4 lbs? you got some eating to do this week missy!  hehe


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 2, 2004)

The beach, rum, and losing 4lbs.  Sounds like a diet plan we could all follow. lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Glad your back, missed ya! And you lost 4 pounds,  no fair, good job though!! Glad you had a super time. Now post some pics!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Glad your back, missed ya! And you lost 4 pounds,  no fair, good job though!! Glad you had a super time. Now post some pics!!!


Hi Sweetie!  Yup I lost 4 pounds BUT I don't want to lose weight!!!    I am trying to get BIGGER (more muscle)  I just hope it wasn't muscle.      I asked GP if rum was a fat burner...   

I will post some pics, but we didn't really take that many...  , we bought two pics that a professional photgrapher took of us.  My hair looks like a crazy ratty mess, it was HUMID!!!   BUT they are better than nothing!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 3, 2004)

*Wednesday March 3*

Glutamine

Meal 1
chicken sausage
bowl of fiber 1 cereal
1 tblsp PB
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice mixed with small can of tuna

Meal 3
grilled chicken with avocado, tomato and onions

1/2 apple 


Workout

QUADS/HAMS/CALVES

-LEG EXTENSIONS...3 X 8-10
-LYING LEG CURLS...3 X 8-10
-SQUATS...3 X 11-15
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS...2 X 16-20
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 11-15
-ABDUCTION...2 X 25-30
-STANDING CALF...2 X 8-10
-SEATED CALF...2 X 16-20


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

another killer leg workout!!! :bootY: have fun with that!! 

I think that all the weight might have been water. rum or an alchol will REALLY dehydrate you! no worries hunnie!  

hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thursday March 4*

Meal 1
Trioplex Multigrain Protein Bar  
Coffee
   I know, I know.. no protein bars

Meal 2
bowl of fiber one
egg whites
1 tablespoon PB

Meal 3
2 slices of turkey 
1 slice of provolone cheese
green tea

I am not feeling great....  

I may skip my workout and go to bed.... 









Yesterday Leg WO was a KILLER, it's rep range week for me and I usually am not THIS sore except during shock week.  YIKES, my hammies are killing me.  Quads were cramping last night, sorta annoying.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey sapphy.
i am there with you. i am on the power phase of the routine and i am dying already. my booty hurts


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

I LOVE Trioplex Bars!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what kind did you have? the choc coconut is to die for! 

you need your hunny to massage your bum and leggies!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey sapphy.
> i am there with you. i am on the power phase of the routine and i am dying already. my booty hurts


Hey J!

I don't think I am doing EXACTLY GP's Power/Rep Range/Shock WO YET.  I seem to be doing Rep Range/Shock (no power)  I am sure as I get stonger, Eric will add POWER week...  
 

BTW My booty hurts too!  Ain't it the best????


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I LOVE Trioplex Bars!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what kind did you have? the choc coconut is to die for!
> 
> you need your hunny to massage your bum and leggies!



I had the Smores bar (I think)  It was pretty darn good!!   

I just got my period this am...  and I was CRAVING sweets and chocolate.  I figured that bar was a bit better than the chocolate donut with sprinkles I really wanted!!

I actually did get Chris to rub my legs in the MIDDLE of the night...  what a sweetie, I woke him up complaining.   

With theses *&^ cramps, I am really feeling sore all over!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I will post some pics, but we didn't really take that many...  , we bought two pics that a professional photgrapher took of us.  My hair looks like a crazy ratty mess, it was HUMID!!!   BUT they are better than nothing!!



it's funny, but we don't take many pictures either when we're on vacation - especially if we're at a clothing optional resort.  

Saph ... the resort you were at allowed ladies to go topless?  We were in Cancun a few years ago and we went to an adult resort.  Although the rules stated ladies must have a top on, the Mrs. was able to go topless without much trouble.  Although, when one of friends wives stripped my swimtrunks off in the pool, the 'security' guards made me pay $2.00 as a fine.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it's funny, but we don't take many pictures either when we're on vacation - especially if we're at a clothing optional resort.
> 
> Saph ... the resort you were at allowed ladies to go topless?  We were in Cancun a few years ago and we went to an adult resort.  Although the rules stated ladies must have a top on, the Mrs. was able to go topless without much trouble.  Although, when one of friends wives stripped my swimtrunks off in the pool, the 'security' guards made me pay $2.00 as a fine.


Yup... we were allowed to go topless.  It's funny though, not that many women actually did, I did for the last few days.  Only after I saw a couple of others doing it first!  

Although eveyone kept their bottoms on!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

... almost no tan lines ... a gal like yourself would probably be right at home with no tan lines. 

Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... almost no tan lines ... a gal like yourself would probably be right at home with no tan lines.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time.



HeHeHe  Yup I guess that is true!

And YUP we had an awesome time!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

*Friday March 5*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee
ryvita whole grain cripsbreads with a little PB

Meal 2
tuna  




I am feeling MUCH better today, I ate what I could stomach yesterday.  I had a piece of bread with AB for dinner.
I will try to eat lots of protein today.  I MAY wait til tommorow to workout.   


My poor baby is sick.  He has the flu.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

Aww glad you are feeling better and I hope your hon feels better soon too!

Now about this rum diet..am I allowed to use Malibu Coconut Rum? 

 you always have a sexy avi.. I need to get laid


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

its a good thing that you are back home before he got the flu though.
lotsa hugs will cure him 
glad your feeling better.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Aww glad you are feeling better and I hope your hon feels better soon too!
> 
> Now about this rum diet..am I allowed to use Malibu Coconut Rum?
> ...



Thanks!  I am glad I feel better too but I feel bad for Chris. 
 

Hmmm Malibu Rum...  I say YES GO FOR IT!!!   

HeeHee Thanks about the AVI.  We are always playing with the digital camera.  It's mostly me.. he just humors me and is a good sport.  we took the silliest sexiest pics in Mexico, but WAY TOO naughty for IM.

As far as getting laid.....  don't you worry about that...  find a sweet cute guy who loves you and then ......  get a ring.... and THEN MAYBE!!!!   
Sex is just sex without love.  Love is what makes it amazing!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its a good thing that you are back home before he got the flu though.
> lotsa hugs will cure him
> glad your feeling better.



Yeah you got that right... that would have been horrible if he had gotten sick in Mexico!!!  He is such a cutie when he is sick, he loves to be taken care of....  such a big baby.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2004)

sex is sex without love ... but it can be amazing without love


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 5, 2004)

No where near as amazing as WITH LOVE!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

i am with you on that one  a totally different experience...one is just physical when love comes in its emotional and spiritual satisfaction as well


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2004)

*Monday March 8*

Glutamine

Meal 1
turkey and eggs whites
fiber flatbreads with PB
coffee

Meal 2
rice cakes with PB

Meal 3
grilled chicken
3 slices pineapple



I need to gain back the weight I lost, I am still 120 pds.  I am so tired of people at the gym telling me how good I look because I am so skinny.  SKINNY is yucky.  I want muscles.  How come nobody gets it?  All the girls think I am crazy, my parents think I am crazy.  Argghhh....  I hate being called skinny.  Chris is the only person who understands and he tells me I am NOT skinny, that I do have good muscles....  He lost 10 pds since the summer, not sure how.  He needs to gain the weight back too.  Oh well... I will stop whining now.  I am gonna try and eat more BUT still eat healthy.

I am so sore from my weekend workouts.  My power week starts tommorow.  I am supposed to rest today, but I may meet my friend at the gym and walk on the treadmill with her.

My legs were so exhausted after my wo, I kept tripping because I was dragging my feet.   

I ate a piece of my sister's birthday cake yesterday and loved it!  YUMMY!!!  It was chocolate cake with vanilla frosting.  

I am hungry right now.....  I am so sick of ^&%* tuna fish!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Honey, Im willing to transfer some of my bf for free for ya!!!! 

I guess everyone has their own body issues. Have you always had a hard time putting on weight / muscle / size? I am the opposite-I gain fat and muscle easily. 

Keep up the training and eating right and you will see results.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Aww Cyndi just keep up the hard work and do it for yourself! dont let what everyone else thinks make you mad! I hear stupid comments everyday! You need to learn to laugh at those ppl!  
you have the right idea, just try and eat more healthy foods! that should help some! 

mmmm cake!!  yumm


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Girls!  It's not that I want more BF, I want MUSCLE!!!  Yes I have always put muscle on very slowly.  I am getting stronger though....  I was just being a cranky baby this am!!  Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Where are you vac pics missy?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

Darling, by skinny they mean lean (absence of fat NOT muscle) ..they just don't know the words we use..

oh and they are jealous  I am too


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Darling, by skinny they mean lean (absence of fat NOT muscle) ..they just don't know the words we use..
> 
> oh and they are jealous  I am too



I hope you are right GBC.  THANKS!!!  I was just cranky and felt like whining!!  

AND I am jealous of YOU!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

why???????

<--high bf% and too much muscle..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

sometimes I just enjoy coming in here to see the latest 'sexy' av from Saph ... and today was no exception.  Wow!  You guys look like the type of vacation'ers that would be a hoot to vacation with.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> why???????
> 
> <--high bf% and too much muscle..



No such thing as TOO much muscle!!   You are beautiful!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wednesday March 10*

Meal 1
2 date rolls
protein bar (meal replacement)
egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken
4 rice cakes




I AM TRYING TO GAIN WEIGHT....  so my carbs/calories may be a bit high for a while.

LEG Workout for today and ABS!!

LEG EXTENSION...2 X 8-10
-LEG PRESS...3 X 8-10
-SQUATS...3 X 8-10
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 8-10
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 8-10
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 15-20
-STANDING CALF...4 X 12-15

I did Delts/Bis/Tris yesterday... good WO!!!

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 8-10
-BARBELL WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10
-STANDING SIDE LATERAL...2 X 8-10
-BARBELL CURL...3 X 8-10
-HAMMER CURL...2 X 8-10
-CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 8-10
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 8-10


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks darling  Keep eating!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

i want to try a friggin date roll. Can you send me some?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

I'd just like a date


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I'd just like a date



  that is too funny.  

If you're the outdoorsy type, I know just the guy ... so the next time you want to leave home and are visiting in the lovely province of Alberta, give me a dingle, I will set you up.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday March 11*

Meal 1
protein bar
cup of fiber one cereal with skim milk
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice mixed with chunk chicken   

Meal 3
chicken / with avocados, onions and tomatos
2 rice cakes


Meal 4
cottage cheese
glutamine

Cardio 2 minutes
Abs...  

Meal 5
tuna sushi rolls


Leg Workout was great yesterday

Leg extensions 160x10, 165x9, 170x8  
Leg presses 200x10, 250x10,300x8
Squats 120x10, 170x10, 220x10
Lying leg curls 50x10,55x9,50x10  
Stiff deads 100x10,100x10,100x10
Butt blaster 110x10,120x10,130x9
Standing calf raises 175x12,195x12,215x11,235x10

Abs
decline situps with 25 pound plate 3x25
kneeling rope crunches 110x25,120x20,130x20,140x12,150x6


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

AWESOME WORKOUT WOMAN!!!!!!!  you are so strong!! serious impress me!!! 
Keep up all the hardwork sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey ya beauty, when you going blonde???


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

Sapp...i have struggled with that "skinny" word for years and i hate when people say it. however it keeps me lifting hard and working to become more muscular / leaner. use the negative comments to fuel your fire and build a better sapphy (if thats possible)  Your a hard worker and it takes a long ass time  to build muscle...i should know. but once its there it WICKED  so kisses to you  cause i am in the same boat as you


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> AWESOME WORKOUT WOMAN!!!!!!!  you are so strong!! serious impress me!!!
> Keep up all the hardwork sweetie!


Why THANK YOU JEN!!!  I am trying!!!   My trainer/friend yelled at me last night when he checked my log.  He didn't like the SDLs and the squats.  He's a meanie..


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey ya beauty, when you going blonde???



I  have an appointment next Wednesday for a full head color (dark blonde) and a half a head of highlights....  we'll see.  Hopefully I will like it!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

what do you mean he didnt like? he was JEALOUS!!!  your kicking butt!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapp...i have struggled with that "skinny" word for years and i hate when people say it. however it keeps me lifting hard and working to become more muscular / leaner. use the negative comments to fuel your fire and build a better sapphy (if thats possible)  Your a hard worker and it takes a long ass time  to build muscle...i should know. but once its there it WICKED  so kisses to you  cause i am in the same boat as you



Thanks for the encouraging words J'Bo!!  I really do hate being called skinny, it's so insulting to me..... I AM going to work harder and I WILL get more muscular!!!  I am eating and eating and eating.....   AND I am trying to lift heavy when I am supposed to... power week.    OUCHIE!!!  Have you done a shcok week yet????


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> what do you mean he didnt like? he was JEALOUS!!!  your kicking butt!!!


He thinks I didn't go heavy enough.... 
Thanks though!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks for the encouraging words J'Bo!!  I really do hate being called skinny, it's so insulting to me..... I AM going to work harder and I WILL get more muscular!!!  I am eating and eating and eating.....   AND I am trying to lift heavy when I am supposed to... power week.    OUCHIE!!!  Have you done a shcok week yet????



Next week is shock week and i cant wait. I have done shock workouts before and they are deadly  but fun 

I think you would look hot with even green hair 

I actually think that you can go heavier too. Its amazing what you can lift if you tell yourself you can. I thought i could only lift 4 plates but last week i tried 6 and i did it 

BTW hows the hun? he gettin better?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Next week is shock week and i cant wait. I have done shock workouts before and they are deadly  but fun
> 
> I think you would look hot with even green hair
> ...



I think I am doing shock week next week too.  I KNOW I could have lifted heavier... I was a little tired. 
   My legs are sore today though.  I will go super heavy this weekend!  I PROMISE!!!  

Why thank you Jenny... maybe I will go green (for St PAtrick's day)  

Chris is all better... he just lifted and ran and is on his way for a massage.  Not bad, huh?  How's YOUR hun doing?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

my hun is doing good  he is having a happy week and things are finally moving along for him. brad=happy= jenny= happy


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Cyndipoo!!  Hows everything going sexywoman!


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

The trainer drops by to say hi!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey Cyndipoo!!  Hows everything going sexywoman!


Hey JenJen!!!
Everything is goooood with me EXCEPT it's snowing again!!!   

I am gonna pick up with my journal Monday...   I have been a very busy girl this week.  

How are u oh muscular beauty????


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The trainer drops by to say hi!


Hi there GP my fabulous trainer!!  You hurt me real bad yesterday with that SHOCKING leg workout!!!  
  

I changed my AVI as per your request BTW....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

any changes to your avi are wonderful


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2004)

Your avis are always super sexy! Keep it up pretty lady!


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi there GP my fabulous trainer!!  You hurt me real bad yesterday with that SHOCKING leg workout!!!
> 
> 
> I changed my AVI as per your request BTW....



You ask me to hurt you! And I oblige  

Yes, and the new avi is delicious!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey JenJen!!!
> Everything is goooood with me EXCEPT it's snowing again!!!
> 
> ...



I agree your avi's are always Soooooo sexy!!!!  your a knockout woman! 
 its been snowing here this week too!! we got a pile more!  tomarrows the first day of spring but all I see is winter and more winter!! 
Have a great weekend sweets!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You ask me to hurt you! And I oblige
> 
> Yes, and the new avi is delicious!




Yup I do ask you to hurt me... and you always do!!  YESTERDAY was brutal!!   OUCH!!  I almost cried on the single leg extension drop set.   

Yesterday's LEG WO  

 SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/LEG EXTENSION...2 X 10-12 EACH
SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/PLIE SQUATS...2 X 10-12/15-20
DROPSET: SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP TO MAX
SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 12-15/8-10
SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/BUTT BLASTER...1 X 8-10/15-20
DROPSET: LYING LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP TO MAX
SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH



Oh and Thanks...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I agree your avi's are always Soooooo sexy!!!!  your a knockout woman!
> its been snowing here this week too!! we got a pile more!  tomarrows the first day of spring but all I see is winter and more winter!!
> Have a great weekend sweets!



Morning Jen!  It's freaking freezing here today!!  ARGGHHH!!  When is it going to warm up????  
   I need the warmth and I know you do too!!!  Maybe we should both move to Fla and train in person with GoPro!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

Meal 1

Worldwide pure protein bar
Glutamine
turkey and egg whites on dry toasted rye bread (2 slices)
coffee

Meal 2
1/2 can chunk chicken

Meal 3
grilled chicken w/tomato salad

Meal 4
protein bar

Meal 5
chicken and spinach

3 mile walk in woods with Chris


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 22, 2004)

walk in the woods with Chris...awwww that sounds wonderful  i hope that it warms up there soon. Its freezing here too  whats the protein bar all about babe   
Anyone ever tell you that your one big hotty


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Crazy ass leg workout, Id be having Steve massage my booty after hell like that! Hint hint to Chris!!! Your legs must be killer with those leg workouts!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> walk in the woods with Chris...awwww that sounds wonderful  i hope that it warms up there soon. Its freezing here too  whats the protein bar all about babe
> Anyone ever tell you that your one big hotty



Chris is the sweetest guy in the world!!  We love our walks, we hold hands the whole time. 
  

I know I know about the protein bars....  I am a bad girl.  I think I need a spanking!!    

YOU my dear are the hottest of the hotties, the queen of the hot babes, the ruler of hottie land!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Crazy ass leg workout, Id be having Steve massage my booty after hell like that! Hint hint to Chris!!! Your legs must be killer with those leg workouts!



Yah know , my legs were sore, but not as sore as I thought they would be....  they felt like jelly afterwards though.  

Nah.. my legs are OK.  I definitely need lots and lots more work on them.  

This week is power week for me!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

*Tuesday March 23rd*

Meal 1
Glutamine
Protein bar  
turkey and egg whites on dry rye toast
coffee

Meal 2
can of chunk chicken

Meal 3
grilled chicken w/ brown rice
small green salad

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
cottage cheese (FF)
almonds

Meal 5 (post WO)
Glutamine
Mahi Mahi
brown rice
spinach




POWER WEEK!!

SHOULDERS/BIS/TRIS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 6-8
-CABLE UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 6-8
-BAR CURL...2 X 6-8
-ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 6-8
-CG BENCH PRESS...3 X 6-8
-STRAIGH BAR PRESSDOWN...3 X 6-8


Didn't get to do abs today... I will do them tommorow.  I am not happy it looks like I lost 2 more pounds... 118 on scale at the Chiropractor, maybe it is wrong.  I lifted heavy today and will beat the crap out of my legs tommorow!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Chris is the sweetest guy in the world!!  We love our walks, we hold hands the whole time.
> 
> *sounds like b and i when ever we are together...isnt it great *
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Tuesday March 23rd*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> Glutamine
> Protein bar
> ...



GET THOSE BLOODY BARS OUTTA THE HOUSE CYN  and back on the bread  one or the other toots or your gonna be in big trouble....sugar plus carbs= fat building not muscle building


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

... how are things miss Cyndi?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Tuesday March 23rd*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GET THOSE BLOODY BARS OUTTA THE HOUSE CYN  and back on the bread  one or the other toots or your gonna be in big trouble....sugar plus carbs= fat building not muscle building


Did you mean Back OFF on the bread??  OK I will do one or the other....  

I lost too much weight and I was trying to gain it back.  I still only weigh 120 pounds.  BUT I will be more careful...  honestly I would rather eat the protein bars than eat the bread.  Is it really that bad to eat ONE a day if I am not trying to lose weight?  
 

Thanks BTW!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... how are things miss Cyndi?



Things are very good Mr NT!!!  How r things with you???  How's Mrs NT???  

I am planning another vacation for May.... what the heck?  You only live once, right????


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

things are great here ... and the missus is great ... and baby NT is great.  

Another vacation ... excellent!!  Where are you off to this time?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> things are great here ... and the missus is great ... and baby NT is great.
> 
> Another vacation ... excellent!!  Where are you off to this time?


  Glad to hear everything is good with the whole NT clan!!!
Believe it or not... we are going BACK to Mexico again.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wenesday March 24*

Meal 1
protein shake with dates and PB
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice/1/2 can chunk chicken

Meal 3
turkey breast 
4 rice cakes
(ate at my desk)   

an hour later  ... a delicious PLUM!!!   soooo good!!!


LEGS

-LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 6-8
-SMITH MACH SQUATS...2 X 6-8
-BUTT BLASTER...3 X 15-20
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 6-8
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 6-8
-LEG PRESS CALF RAISE...4 X 6-8


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

take me with you to Mehicho!!!  
Id fit in a hockey bag!!!  

hmmm Id cut out the bread too.. and cut back on them bars. once a day is pushing it hun, try try try to get something a bit better! 
or else Im sure J'Bo will scold ya!   lol 

workouts are looking great!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2004)

I will cut out the bread most of the time....   and I will try to cut back on the bars too.  TRY!!   

How are you????


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Mexico again? Actually, a girlfriend and I are possibly planning a trip within the next month, depending on my work...We may be going under reno's, and closing- if so Im taking off for a week!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Mexico again? Actually, a girlfriend and I are possibly planning a trip within the next month, depending on my work...We may be going under reno's, and closing- if so Im taking off for a week!!!!




lucky duck!!!! Im jealous!!  
thatd be awesome for you Jillybean!! 


just try your best Cyndi!  
Ive been O.K.. I try not to complain.. lol


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

*March 25 Thursday*

Glutamine

Meal 1
egg white omelet with veggies
1 rice cake
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice/turkey
handful of almonds

Meal 3
green salad with sliced grilled chicken
3 rice cakes

Meal 4 
cottage cheese


Meal 5
chicken with spinach


Today is ABS!!!!  
decline situps with 25 lb weight 
45x25

kneeling rope crunches
5 x 15x 110,120,130,150, 160

hanging leg raises
4x25



Yesterday's LEG WO ROCKED!!!  I am sooo sore today!!  LOVE IT! 

Tommorow is REST day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

Mexico ... if only we had the money and time to travel like you 

Are you going to the same place?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

woo hoo no bars or bread yet!  good woman! 

I love it when Im real sore too! even though I complain about it sometimes, its great to have your booty sore! sounds like you had an awesome workout!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Mexico ... if only we had the money and time to travel like you
> 
> Are you going to the same place?


Actually we are!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> woo hoo no bars or bread yet!  good woman!
> 
> I love it when Im real sore too! even though I complain about it sometimes, its great to have your booty sore! sounds like you had an awesome workout!


Yup I did have a great workout!!  Really went heavy...   
I love when I am sore too...


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Sapph!  

I just had some homemade quacamole and thought about you.  AT least I think that's what you make that's really good that you've always talked about!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hey Sapph!
> 
> I just had some homemade quacamole and thought about you.  AT least I think that's what you make that's really good that you've always talked about!


Yup you are right!  I am the guacamole queen!    How was your guac, couldn't be any better than mine!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Dip you chicken breast in guacamole, then salsa, its like a little piece of heaven....


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Yup you are right!  I am the guacamole queen!    How was your guac, couldn't be any better than mine!!!



Alhough I've never had the pleasure of trying you're homemade Guacamole but I bet that your's is better.  The one I had today was lacking flavor.  Actually, the cool thing was is that I had Skirt Steak, Rice and salad.

Glad that things are working out well for you!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Dip you chicken breast in guacamole, then salsa, its like a little piece of heaven....




YES!!  I put guac and salsa on chicken breast!!  YUMMY!!!  MY FAV!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Alhough I've never had the pleasure of trying you're homemade Guacamole but I bet that your's is better.  The one I had today was lacking flavor.  Actually, the cool thing was is that I had Skirt Steak, Rice and salad.
> 
> Glad that things are working out well for you!


Mmmm steak!!  I am hungry as you can tell!!   

Yup things are going good, can't complain!!  THANKS!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

*Friday March 26*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey
3 rice cakes

Meal 2
cottage cheese 

Meal 3
grilled chicken on mixed green salad
handful of almonds and walnuts 








REST DAY!!!  Legs still sore.. CAN'T wait to beat the crap out of my chest tommorow!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

are you still walking like a penquin Cyndi??  

you dont like cottage cheese?  sillywoman! I dont like regular. when I eat it I have orangic low sodium kind. .

Hope you have a beautiful day girl!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> are you still walking like a penquin Cyndi??
> 
> you dont like cottage cheese?  sillywoman! I dont like regular. when I eat it I have orangic low sodium kind. .
> ...



Hey there Jen!!  Yup still walking all funny!!   
No I usually do like cottage cheese but I just wasn't in the mood today, but I ate it anyway...  I really wanted a chocolate frosted donut with sprinkles..   

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 26, 2004)

donuts  hehehe you know me and donuts...if i can last without one in 3 months you can say no. just like you said no to the protein bar  
is chris feeling better? 
how are you?
things are really hectic here but i am still smiling.
gotta run but wanted to come say hi to the hotty


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> donuts  hehehe you know me and donuts...if i can last without one in 3 months you can say no. just like you said no to the protein bar
> is chris feeling better?
> how are you?
> ...



Yeah I was SOOOO good. I WATCHED my nephews eating donuts while I ate egg whites.  

I am good... selling my house, hoping to buy another one soon!  Lots of stress with that....    It's alot harder buying a house with ONE income instead of two!  Chris really isn't financially stable yet, still going to school.  

He is all better BTW!! Thanks for asking Sweetie. 

Had a good weekend... still waiting for the warmth though!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2004)

*Monday March 29*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
reduced fat nat PB on rice cakes (4)

Meal 3
chunk chicken mixed with ff cottage cheese and an avocado
(I AM STUFFED)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Good MOnday Sappypoo!  

glad to hear you had a wonderful weekend! Im still waiting for warmth too! 

a new house! exciting!!! :bounce: any idea what your looking for?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Good MOnday Sappypoo!
> 
> glad to hear you had a wonderful weekend! Im still waiting for warmth too!
> ...




Morning Muscles!!  

Yup a new house ... right now I am looking for something cute that I can afford!!   The housing market is ridiculous on Long Island.  I may decide to get a coop or condo til Chris graduates and we can buy a house together!!   

How are you???  Anything exciting going on in your life?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

Morning? its afternoon here! 
Im good, thanks for asking. felt a lil weary this morning.... my ND has be detoxin sorta for a while to see if I can feel better. its been working, cept sometimes I feel tired and stuff. body riding itself of bad stuff.icky

A condo would even be nice!!! :bounce: Ohhhhhhhh I so wish I didnt live here right now.... blah... Ive got signs up everywheres trying to sublease so I can move home at the end of April. keepin my toes crossed!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 30, 2004)

*March 30 Tuesday*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
2 tblsps RF Nat PB

Meal 3
brown rice mixed with dry tuna

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake with glutamine

Rep Range Week!!!!

SHOULDERS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 8-10
-CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 11-15
-STANDING SIDE RAISE...2 X 16-20
-CABLE CURL...2 X 8-10
-PREACHER CURL...2 X 11-15
-HAMMER CURLS...1 X 16-20
-CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 11-15
-KICKBACKS...2 X 16-20
-ABS

Meal 5 (post WO)
chicken and egg whites

Meal 6
cottage cheese (ff)



All I have to say is Whew I am beat after that WO!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2004)

Buying a new house can be stressful i am sure. 

Glad everyone is well again over there 

I am waiting on warmth too. It rained all weekend. Good cuddling weather though  Then i woke up yesterday and it was snowing  damn when is bikini weather gonna get here damnit.

Then again i think that we appreciate summer so much more cause we wait so long for it. the other day myt cooworker and i got soooo excited when we heard a car skreech to a stop cause that meant dry pavement and no snow  the things that those warm weathered chickens take for granted


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Buying a new house can be stressful i am sure.
> 
> Glad everyone is well again over there
> ...




Yeah buying a house is stressful.... BUT I am not gonna rush into anything, taking my time.....  

It's pouring raining today and COLD!!  Blah!!  I hear ya about appreciating the little things like screeching tires.....  I almost jumped up and down when I saw a Robin.... means spring is HERE.  I wish the  weather would catch up!!!   

I am PMSing big time today, feeling down and weepy.  Hate that!  I get way too sensitive at this time. Chris just called me to make sure I got to work OK and said "OK Punk, blah,blah"  I was like "Punk?  Did you call me a punk?"  He says "I call everyone a punk, it's a ghetto term"  I said " I am NOT an ghetto chick" really snotty.  I got so pissed at such a silly thing, , Damn hormones make me CRAZY!!!  

Anyway.... gonna go eat something now.  Have a great day!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday March 30*

Meal 1
RF Nat PB on rice cakes
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice mixed w/dry tuna

Meal 3
brown mixed w/ dry tuna (YES again)  

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5
chicken and spinach


rum and diet coke... signed final divorce papers and X was MEAN!!!!   

I will do legs tommorow !!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

love the new avi Cyndi!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> love the new avi Cyndi!!



 ... me too  ... I think I want to become your professional avi photographer.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Jen and NT!!!
And NT you got the job!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thanks Jen and NT!!!
> And NT you got the job!!!



:bounce:


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thursday April 1*

Meal 1
almonds
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
brown rice w/ chunk chicken

Meal 3
ditto meal 2 

Meal 4  (pre Workout)
protein shake
glutamine


LEGS

-LEG PRESS (FEET HIGH)...3 X 8-10
-SQUATS...3 X 11-15
-STEP UPS...2 X 16-20
-STIFF DEADS...3 X 8-10
-LYING LEG CURL...2 X 11-15
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 16-20
-ABDUCTOR...3 X 20-25
-SEATED CALF RAISE...2 X 10-12
-LEG PRESS CALF...12-15

OH MY GOD THAT WAS A HARD WO!     
I almost barfed several times!!

Meal 5
glutamine
cottage cheese

Meal 6
guacomole
grilled chicken
salad


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

meals looked great yestarday Cyndi!!! 

must be a relief to get those divorce papers finalized!! 
rum and coke? ? ickkyyy  

have fun with tha tkiller leg workout today!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2004)

Holy crazy reps on those leggies 
I dont know how you do that, but congrats. I changed up m y routine and cant walk cause my calves are so sore 

Lets see an avi of those legs


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> meals looked great yestarday Cyndi!!!
> 
> must be a relief to get those divorce papers finalized!!
> ...




Yeah it is a relief....  and the rum and DIET coke was Gooood!  

I am gonna need luck with the LEG workout today!!!     
BUT working out will help relieve my stress!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy crazy reps on those leggies
> I dont know how you do that, but congrats. I changed up m y routine and cant walk cause my calves are so sore
> 
> Lets see an avi of those legs




Let me tell you my leggies are mush after a GP workout!  My calves were really sore all this week from Sunday!  

You can see ONE of my legs in this AVI....


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

*FRIDAY April 2*

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
RF Nat PB on dry plain rice cakes (3)

Meal 3
grilled chicken salad w/ balsamic vinegar

Meal 4
RF Nat PB on dry plain rice cakes (2)  
I had to eat something GOOD they had chocolate cake and cookies at work!!   













REST DAY!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey beautiful!  how is your friday going?? 
hope your getting some sun!! its raining and windy and cold here all day!  

argh gotta hate it when ppl at work bring in bad treats! good girl for not giving in!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

Sapph


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey beautiful!  how is your friday going??
> hope your getting some sun!! its raining and windy and cold here all day!
> 
> argh gotta hate it when ppl at work bring in bad treats! good girl for not giving in!!



Hi Sweetie! 

I was very busy over the weekend.. didnt get a chance to go online!  Hope your weekend was great, it rained and was windy here too ALL weekend.  BLAH!!   

I was so good this weekend... went to a Bday party on Sat and only had ONE forkful of Bday cake (for good luck)!

How was your weekend??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

*Monday April 5*

Glutamine

Meal 1
turkey and egg whites
coffee

Meal 2
RF Nat PB on plain rice cakes (5)

Meal 3
1/2 can chunk turkey with brown rice

Meal 4
cottage cheese


Meal 5
chicken with spinach 
guacomole


Went with Chris for our Monday walk with Belle, my puppy!!
  

Rest day from weights....

Great WOs over the weekend.... rep range is a killer!    

Saturday
CHEST/BACK/ABS

-INCLINE PRESS...3 X 7-10
-FLAT DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 11-15
-CABLE CROSSOVER...3 X 16-20
-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 7-10
-WIDE GRIP SEATED ROW...3 X 11-15
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...2 X 15-20
-HYPEREXTENSION...3 X MAX
-ABS


Sunday
-LEG PRESS...3 X 7-10
-SMITH SQUATS...3 X 11-15
-SINGLE LEG EXTENSION...2 X 16-20
-STIFF DEADS...3 X 7-10
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 11-15
-BUTT BLASTER...3 X 16-20
-ADDUCTION...2 X 20-25
-STANDING CALF...2 X 7-10
-SEATED CALF...2 X 11-15


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

wowie!! NICE workouts!!!!  look intense!! 

soo dedicated for just 1 forkful of cake! thats power woman!  

sorry you had miserable weather- so didnt I. when are we ever gonna see some nice spring flowers eh?  

Hope you have a GREAT day!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows your today???? I was just gonna say no new avi yet but you must of just changed it! Lookin smokin as always!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hows your today???? I was just gonna say no new avi yet but you must of just changed it! Lookin smokin as always!


My booty is pretty darn sore, thanks for asking!   
GP's an awesome trainer!!  I LOVE him!!!! Ya know he could be YOUR cyber trainer too...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2004)

*April 6 Tuesday*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey

Meal 2
RF Nat PB on 2 rice cakes (plain no salt)

Meal 3
chunk chicken with brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
glutamine
cottage cheese (ff)


SHOCK WEEK!!!

DELTS/ARMS/ABS 

-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: BENT LATERAL/CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL/CABLE CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: STANDING DUMBELL CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP 8-10
-SUPERSET: TRICEP PUSHDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CURL GRIP PUSHDOWN/OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: ROPE PUSHDOWN...1 X 8-10, DROP 8-10
-ABS
kneeling rope crunches 4 sets 110x30


Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
chicken sausage and egg whites


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

wozzers now that is what I call a shocker!!!  Have fun with that workout!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

*April 7 Wednesday*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey
coffee
2 tbls rf nat PB

Meal 2
LF cottage cheese w/ brown rice 

Meal 3
same as meal 2 


2:00 pm I ate a Carb solutions High protein bar
I was sooo hungry.  Oh well!!  I am doing a hard leg wo today, so I will burn it off!!!!

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake


Yesterday's WO was good, I got to the gym late.... so it was a bit crowded.  My arms are killing me!  

LEGS 

SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/LEG EXTENSION...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: REGULAR SQUATS/PLIE SQUATS...2 X 10-12/12-15
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSION...1 X 8-10, DROP MAX, DROP MAX
-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/SEATED LEG CURL...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STEP UPS...2 X 8-10/12-15
-DROPSET: BUTT BLASTER...1 X 12-15, DROP MAX
-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 12-15 EACH

decline situps with 25 lb weight 4x20

I am beat from that WO!!!  

Meal 5
glutamine
cottage cheese

Meal 6
chicken with spinach


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

I think it's time _I, your personal photographer_ take a new pic to show all your IM friends the excellent body you're sculpting. 

Seriously ... you're really putting in some great w/o's!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW!! Your super dedicated!! Your training/diet looks awesome!!  What's a butt blaster?  

You look great now- can't wait to see you in a few months!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> WOW!! Your super dedicated!! Your training/diet looks awesome!!  What's a butt blaster?
> 
> You look great now- can't wait to see you in a few months!!



Hi there Ncgirl!  Thanks for stopping in! 

I am doing my best to be dedicated!   A butt blaster is what my trainer GoPro calls the glute machine, ya know the one where you sorta kneel and lift the weight resting on your hammies with your butt.  
 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think it's time _I, your personal photographer_ take a new pic to show all your IM friends the excellent body you're sculpting.
> 
> Seriously ... you're really putting in some great w/o's!


Yes NT my personal photographer I agree, it's time for you to take some pics....  

Thanks!  My W/Os are all designed by GP to bust my tush!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

How is the tush busting going?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> How is the tush busting going?



I' d say pretty good.... still needs work though.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

probably a good place to start with pictures


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

*April 8 Thursday*

Meal 1
egg whites and turkey

Meal 2
cottage cheese

Meal 3
grilled chicken salad with balsamic vinegar
bag of soy crisps




Yesterday's WO was pretty good, but I didn't feel that strong.  I am very disappointed with my lying leg curls, I can't get over 60 pounds without my back arching.  I hate doing plie squats in front of people, every stupid guy in the place stares at me, why I don't know.  I look weird doing them.    I did well with the stiff leg deadlifts though, 155 pounds.  My hammies are sore from them.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: April 8 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Meal 1
> egg whites and turkey
> 
> ...



Thats funny, but i would imagine every guy in the place stares at you no matter what you are doing.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: April 8 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Thats funny, but i would imagine every guy in the place stares at you no matter what you are doing.



Hi there  Gary!

I think they were staring at me because I looked like a big goofball!


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: April 8 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hi there  Gary!
> 
> I think they were staring at me because I looked like a big goofball!



They stare at you during plie squats simply b/c they wish they were UNDER you while you do them...fantasies, fantasies.

And stop worrying too much about your lying leg curls...just do your best and keep your form strict.

-gopro aka Sapphy's ass sculptor


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: April 8 Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> They stare at you during plie squats simply b/c they wish they were UNDER you while you do them...fantasies, fantasies.
> 
> And stop worrying too much about your lying leg curls...just do your best and keep your form strict.
> ...




Hi Sweetie!

OK I will try not to stress over the leg curls, it IS frustrating though.

 is what I do when I think about those guys UNDER me or OVER me..  NIGHTMARE!!!    

   to my ass sculptor!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

hahaha, ass sculptor.. CUTE!!! 

HI CYNDI  I'm sure your ass is already very nice


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha, ass sculptor.. CUTE!!!
> 
> HI CYNDI  I'm sure your ass is already very nice



Oh, trust me, IT IS!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hahaha, ass sculptor.. CUTE!!!
> 
> HI CYNDI  I'm sure your ass is already very nice




Hi Viv!  I can SEE your ass is quite adorable from your AVI!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh, trust me, IT IS!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2004)

there you two are  going at it again.
i want in....me too me too.


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there you two are  going at it again.
> i want in....me too me too.



Come on in and play J...I'm big enough for the 2 of you


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2004)

oh thats a little too much infor there  how would that work anyways


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh thats a little too much infor there  how would that work anyways



We'd figure it out or have a great time trying!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh thats a little too much infor there  how would that work anyways



I could draw some pictures from memory ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there J!!!  How ya been Hun??  Of course you are always welcome to hang with GP and me!   
He is BIG enough for the two of us  BUT I doubt he'd be able to keep up for long!!!        I would like to see him try though!!!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi Cyndi-cane!



I thought I'd drop in to say, "Hello"!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

*April 12 Monday*

Meal 1
oatmeal

Meal 2
RF Nat PB on 4 rice cakes

Meal 3
can of chunk chicken w/ brown rice

Meal 4
I am feeling achy and feverish... I went to sleep when I got home from work, but I drank half a protein shake.

Meal 5
egg whites and chicken sausage

REST DAY


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey there J!!!  How ya been Hun??  Of course you are always welcome to hang with GP and me!
> He is BIG enough for the two of us  BUT I doubt he'd be able to keep up for long!!!        I would like to see him try though!!!



Ohhh, I'd keep up...and even if I couldn't, give me 5 minutes and a drink of water and I'm ready to "go" again!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Afternoon Cyndi!!  
how was your easter beautiful? did you get your sun??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Afternoon Cyndi!!
> how was your easter beautiful? did you get your sun??


Hey Hottie!  

My Easter was very nice, ate PRETTY GOOD  

Nah not really much sun to speak of....  but the trees and flowers are blooming!!   

How was your Easter?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ohhh, I'd keep up...and even if I couldn't, give me 5 minutes and a drink of water and I'm ready to "go" again!


So all you would need is 5 minutes and a drink of water, huh?  I think we can arrange that!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

hey sex kitten!! i wish i could have some pb on rice cakes too mmm! but i refuse to buy either.. 

<--has been known to eat two bags of rice cakes in one sitting..

glad to see the happiness in your typing..


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> So all you would need is 5 minutes and a drink of water, huh?  I think we can arrange that!



Actually, now that I think about it, between the 2 of you, you could probably have me up and running again in about 30 seconds!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> hey sex kitten!! i wish i could have some pb on rice cakes too mmm! but i refuse to buy either..
> 
> <--has been known to eat two bags of rice cakes in one sitting..
> ...



I know Greeky , you are so good!  I love PB!!!     The rice cakes I could live without, plain no salt.  Blah!!!  

Yup.. I am happy and very lucky!!  I hope you are doing great!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Hottie!
> 
> My Easter was very nice, ate PRETTY GOOD
> ...




Glad you had a super Easter!  
mine? ha didnt feel like holiday to me.... missed my family  

awww thats what I love about spring-everything growing and getting pretty! I wish it would hurry up here! ! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Actually, now that I think about it, between the 2 of you, you could probably have me up and running again in about 30 seconds!



Is that right??  30 seconds!!  Well now, maybe I will have to consult with J'Bo about this.....  Whaddaya say J?  

Although I vaguely remember J'Bo saying she does not share her men,  and now that I think about it, I don't either!


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Is that right??  30 seconds!!  Well now, maybe I will have to consult with J'Bo about this.....  Whaddaya say J?
> 
> Although I vaguely remember J'Bo saying she does not share her men,  and now that I think about it, I don't either!   [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

hahaha!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

*April 14 Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake

Meal 2
glutamine
brown rice/ff cottage cheese

Meal 3
same as meal 2
1 tbls Nat RF PB

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake


Power Week 
LEGS

-LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 6-8
-SQUATS...3 X 6-8
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 6-8
-LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 6-8
-BUTT MACHINE...2 X 12-15
-ADDUCTION...3 X 15-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...4 X 8-10


Meal 5 (Post WO)
glutamine
chicken (lots) and spinach


That was a tough one....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

now that sounds like a FUN workout!!!  enjoy!! 

How are you doing today beautiful?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> now that sounds like a FUN workout!!!  enjoy!!
> 
> How are you doing today beautiful?



I am not too sure that workout will be fun...  
 

PAINFUL is more like it!!  I am doing good today Jennie Muscles.  How r u????


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

CYNDI YOU SEXY THING YOU!!!  that new avi is smokin hot!!   

how was your leg workout or did you get to it yet? 
it will be torturoursly fun (is that a word? haha)


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

Jen ... how can you tell it's smokin' - other than the fact that every avi is smokin ...   This current one is hard to see


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> CYNDI YOU SEXY THING YOU!!!  that new avi is smokin hot!!
> 
> how was your leg workout or did you get to it yet?
> it will be torturoursly fun (is that a word? haha)


Hey Hottie!

I am pooped after that workout, OUCH!  I need a nap...  

HeHe  My boyfriend liked that hat when I showed it to him so I took that pic.  He told me I looked like  a hot stripper in it (?)  I guess for a guy that is a compliment???  

NT was right, it was too dark... SOOOO  I brightened it, just for him.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

well cyn i would share you  with anyone  and i would share gp too  hell sharing is an admirable quality  damn women i am on trib again and so i ......ok i am gonna stop here before i get myself into trouble....the rest will be shared over pm's  BTW that AVI....well lets just say that there is no need for trib with you around


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

DAMN HOTTIE! and I see muscle definition in your abs and arms even tho the pic is so small!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

*Thursday April 15*

Meal 1
glutamine
turkey/egg whites
coffee  

Meal 2
4 plain rice cakes with RF nat PB

Meal 3
1 tblsp nat PB
chunk turkey w/ brown rice
5 grapes (YUP I counted them)  

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine


DELTS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...4 X 6-8
-WG BARBELL UPRIGHT ROW...3 X 6-8
-BARBELL CURL...3 X 6-8
-SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...2 X 6-8
-CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 6-8
-OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...2 X 6-8
-V BAR PRESSDOWN...2 X 6-8
-ABS

Meal 5 (post WO)
Glutamine
small bowl of fiber one cereal with sugar free soy milk

Meal 6
grilled chicken 
spinach


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> DAMN HOTTIE! and I see muscle definition in your abs and arms even tho the pic is so small!!!!



Thanks Hun...  I wish.    I am trying though!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

dark or light your still hot!!!  I love the hat!!!!  and yes what your hunny said was supposed to be a compliment I think.. guys are weird like that! lol 
are you sore today from that leg workout yestarday? 

how do you like working bi's tri's together?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> dark or light your still hot!!!  I love the hat!!!!  and yes what your hunny said was supposed to be a compliment I think.. guys are weird like that! lol
> are you sore today from that leg workout yestarday?
> 
> how do you like working bi's tri's together?


Yup guys are weird, that is for sure!!  
 

Ya know I wasn't sore this am when I got up, but as the morning progesses I am getting stiffer and sorer!  

I guess I like working bis and tris the same day... I dont like doing arms much at all.... BUT ya gotta do what ya gotta do, am I right?   

I am doing abs and shoulders today as well.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning !  

Could you be any hotter !?  My god woman !  

Ok I'm done now . I'll try not to be so obvious.  

Have a great day !


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2004)

Sapphy...if I make you look any HOTTER the sun is gonna get jealous!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Morning !
> 
> Could you be any hotter !?  My god woman !
> ...




Good morning Gary!!  Thanks for the compliment!  You are the sweetest.   

I can't wait for the weekend, today is dragging....... 
You have a great day too Hun!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Sapphy...if I make you look any HOTTER the sun is gonna get jealous!



COACH!!   I still need SOOOOOO much work!!   
Do your magic GoPro!!  My bod is in your hands (so to speak)! 

But Thank you.....     


BTW I still couldn't do more than 60 pounds with LLCs.


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> COACH!!   I still need SOOOOOO much work!!
> Do your magic GoPro!!  My bod is in your hands (so to speak)!
> 
> ...



Your sig says it all hun.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> COACH!!   I still need SOOOOOO much work!!
> Do your magic GoPro!!  My bod is in your hands (so to speak)!
> 
> ...




work needed?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> work needed?



LOTS and LOTS of work!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

ok ... if you say so.  As your personal photographer, I will have to say that that last pic I took, stupendous!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... if you say so.  As your personal photographer, I will have to say that that last pic I took, stupendous!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

*Friday April 16*

Meal 1
glutamine
oatmeal w/protein powder
1 tbls Nat  PB
coffee

Meal 2
cottage cheese (ff)
soy crisps

Meal 3
grilled chicken on green salad w/ balsamic vinegar

Meal 4



Meal 5



REST DAY!!  Chris and I are taking Belle to the BEACH!!!  

Weekend WOs

SATURDAY

CHEST/BACK/ABS

-FLAT DUMBELL PRESS...3 X 6-8
-INCLINE BAR PRESS...3 X 6-8
-INCLINE FLYE...3 X 6-8
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...3 X 6-8
-CG SEATED ROW...3 X 6-8
-ONE ARM ROW...3 X 6-8
-HYPEREXTENSIONS...3 X 12-15 (USE WEIGHT IF YOU HAVE TO...HOLD A PLATE BY 
YOUR CHEST)
-ABS

SUNDAY

LEGS/CALVES

-LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
-SQUATS...3 X 6-8
-STEP UPS...2 X 10-12
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 6-8
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 6-8
-BUTT BLASTER...2 X 12-15
-ABDUCTION...3 X 15-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...2 X 8-10
-SEATED CALF...2 X 8-10


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Good Morning Gorgeous !


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

ditto on what Gary said ...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

Good morning handsome, charming Gentlemen!! (Gary and NT)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

OOOOOOO ,

Step ups in your wo.   Those have got to be killer!  No wonder you have such delicious legs.    Did I really say that ?  OH my ! I must be getting shameless in my old age !  Getting older canbe so much fun.  Can say and do some things couldn't when younger and get away with it. Just use the old age excuse ! 

You look great.  I admire your determination and dedication


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> OOOOOOO ,
> 
> Step ups in your wo.   Those have got to be killer!  No wonder you have such delicious legs.    Did I really say that ?  OH my ! I must be getting shameless in my old age !  Getting older canbe so much fun.  Can say and do some things couldn't when younger and get away with it. Just use the old age excuse !
> ...




You are sweet Gary... YUP I did step ups today, 35 lb db in each hand too. OUCH!  It's beautiful here today, I sorta rushed my WO to get outside!  I will speak to you tommorow!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

The beach! I wish I could go too! Enjoy the pretty day!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 18, 2004)

*Weekend Diet*

Not bad...

Not great...

Back on track Monday!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Im jealous of the beach!!!! nice!! Hope you had a wonderful time with Chris out there!! no worries in the diet hun, Mondays a new day!! and you can more than afford some treats woman! Your already gorgeous!!  
How was legs today?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Weekend Diet*



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Not bad...
> 
> Not great...
> ...



Hahah! That's funny, I wish I could post my meals like that


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi ya Jen and Viv!!

The beach was awesome, kinda windy but my puppy had a blast!! 

 I did OK with my diet, I am always less strict on the weekend.  I was good with my workouts, which to me is even more important.  That legs WO was tough, especially because I wanted to be OUTSIDE in the sun, not inside in a smelly gym!!  My chest and legs are so sore today.
It's supposed to be 85 degrees today! WOOHOOO!!!!!  

How are u two doing today????  


This is rep range week for me!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

Good morning !


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Good morning handsome, charming Gentlemen!! (Gary and NT)



handsome and charming ...  ... giggle


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

*Monday April 19*

Meal 1
oatmeal w/ rf nat PB

Meal 2
cottage cheese
soy chips

Meal 3
glutamine
chunk chicken w/ brown rice

Meal 4


Rest Day!!  Getting prepared for Rep Range week!  My chest and legs and BUTT are killing me.  Actually my shoulders and back are still sore as well from Power week.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

Meal 1
handful of almonds
glutamine
turkey and egg whites on whole wheat bread
coffee

Meal 2
ff cottage cheese
too much PB (RF)

Meal 3
steamed chicken/broccoli with brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine

Rep Range Week


DELTS/BIS/TRIS/ABS

-SEATED SIDE LATERAL...3 X 7-10
-MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...2 X 11-15
-CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 16-20
-BARBELL CURL...2 X 7-10
-SEATED DUMBELL CURL...2 X 11-15
-CABLE CURL...1 X 16-20
-TRICEP PRESSDOWN...2 X 7-10
-REVERSE GRIP PRESSDOWN...2 X 11-15
-DUMBELL KICKBACK...2 X 16-20
-ABS


Great WO!!!  OUCH is all I need to say! 

Meal 5 
chicken sausage
guacomole

1 dark chocolate kiss  mmmm........


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

*Wednesday April 21*

Glutamine

Meal 1
oatmeal
coffee

Meal 2
low carb atkins whole wheat bread (1 slice)
with rf PB

Meal 3
4 rice cakes
steamed chicken/mixed veggies  (no sauce OF COURSE!!)
brown rice


Ok I am starving today... not sure why, SO HUNGRY!!!  All I want to do is eat eat eat     

Meal 4 (pre WO)
protein shake
glutamine


LEGS!!!

-feet high leg press...3 x 7-10
-squats...3 x 11-15
-step ups...3 x 16-20
-stiff deadlift...3 x 7-10
-seated leg curl...2 x 11-15
-lying leg curl...2 x 16-20
-abduction...1 x 15-20, 1 x 20-25, 1 x 25-30
-standing calf...1 x 7-10, 2 x 11-15, 1 x 16-20 


WO was good, I am gonna do calves and abs tommorow!

Meal 5
glutamine
grilled chicken w/ egg whites/ spinach


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2004)

someone found the chicken sausages 
they are great arent they Sapphy?

nice butt btw. the bubble is coming


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

giddie up!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Things are looking super woman!!!  diet and training- GP is really killing you!! 

I love gucamole!! or just avocados even  those sausages sound good too but Ive yet to find them! 

LOVE the new avi


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> someone found the chicken sausages
> they are great arent they Sapphy?
> 
> nice butt btw. the bubble is coming




YUMMY!  I love those chicken sausages!  Sooo good!!!

Nah... butt needs so much work it makes me   but thanks anyway!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

*Thursday April 22*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake
oatmeal

Meal 2
3 rice cakes with LF cottage cheese

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli w/ brown rice


Meal 4
protein shake


WO
Calves (from yesterday)
Abs


Meal 5


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Hope you have a super day sunshine!!

BTW, nice butt!! 

What kinda soy chips do you eat?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hope you have a super day sunshine!!
> 
> BTW, nice butt!!
> ...



  Hi Jilly Bean!!  Hope you are having a fabulous day too, it's actually sunny here and warm!!  Yippee!!


LOL!!  I actually do not remember the brand name of the soy chips I eat.....  ah duh.  They are good though!!

Thanks about my butt.. wanna go out with me?  Whaddaya say???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2004)

You got a great ASS and you have to know that silly


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

No I actually dont like my butt... but I will SOMEDAY!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

You should post the amount of weight you're lifting each set. Then there'd be a good gauge for your progress for folk like me. And of course pics never hurt.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

I like your butt! 

These soy chips look like a good portable protein source..  Do they come in any sweet flavors, or only like potato chip type flavors? I could go for some chocolate ones 

Oh and btw hope you're having a good day/night


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Good morning !  

I think you have the most talked about butt on the internet !  And thats a good thing.  Have a great day !  TGIF


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I like your butt!




I agree . Also always the best Avi's too!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> You should post the amount of weight you're lifting each set. Then there'd be a good gauge for your progress for folk like me. And of course pics never hurt.



Yeah   I know I should post my weights, I had been doing that but got sorta lazy since I keep a log book.  

 OK just for you I will start posting my weights again starting tommorow's chest and back.  Sound good SF??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I like your butt!
> 
> These soy chips look like a good portable protein source..  Do they come in any sweet flavors, or only like potato chip type flavors? I could go for some chocolate ones
> ...




Why THANK YOU Hottie!  I like your butt too!!!!  

Hmm... let me think I don't remember the soy chips coming in any sweet flavors, but I will check for you!  

Thanks Hun, I am doing laundry right now, not TOO exciting!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Good morning !
> 
> I think you have the most talked about butt on the internet !  And thats a good thing.  Have a great day !  TGIF



LOL!!  You are funny Gary!!   I hope you have a great weekend, do something FUN!!!!  TGIF is RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I agree . Also always the best Avi's too!!




Why thank you Mr. I'm Trying.. ya know I am trying too!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 26, 2004)

*Monday April 28*

Weekend was great...  I ate OK, worked out hard.  Saturday was chest and back, Sunday was legs and abs.

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake

Meal 2
cottage cheese on rice cakes

Meal 3
glutamine
chunk chicken mixed with brown rice 
3 more rice cakes plain

Meal 4
protein shake

Meal 5












REST DAY!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Monday beautiful!!!  glad you had a great weekend!!  did you get some nice weather finally?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

> OK just for you I will start posting my weights again starting tommorow's chest and back. Sound good SF??



Sapphire = Hot.


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2004)

Although I know everything that goes on with your program since I design your workouts, I still like to drop in here to make sure you are behaving yourself Sapphster.

And by the way, I bet you are the ONLY person on this planet that does not think you have a great ass!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree with gopro and the ' ' thing!! I could post pics of  my booty but it might scare peeps away!! 

Have a fantastic day beautiful!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Although I know everything that goes on with your program since I design your workouts, I still like to drop in here to make sure you are behaving yourself Sapphster.
> 
> And by the way, I bet you are the ONLY person on this planet that does not think you have a great ass!




GULP!!!  Hi Coach!    I am trying to be good.  


I think my butt is average at the VERY best...  but thanks.  I won't point out my flaws   I want MUSCLE, but you know THAT already.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tuesday April 27*

Glutamine

Meal 1
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
glutamine
turkey/egg whites
brown rice
1 tbls Nat PB

Meal 3
chunk chicken w/ brown rice

Meal 4 (pre WO) 
glutamine
protein shake

Meal 5 (post WO)
glutamine
chicken 
guacamole
spinach

SHOCK WEEK:
DELTS/BIS/TRIS:

-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/SEATED DUMBELL PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CABLE FRONT RAISE (SHORT STRAIGHT BAR THROUGH LEGS)/CABLE UPRIGHT 
ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED BENT LATERAL...1 X 10-12, DROP, MAX REPS
-SUPERSET: SIMULTANEOUS HAMMER CURL/CABLE CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: PREACHER CURL...2 X 8-10, DROP, 4-6 MORE
-SUPERSET: ROPE PRESSDOWN/OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: V BAR PRESSDOWN/BENCH DIPS...1 X 8-10/MAX
-DROPSET: DUMBELL KICKBACK...1 X 12-15, DROP, MAX REPS
-ABS


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning hot stuff.

So how is the living situation going?
You still a happy puppy  

Looks like your body is really responding to some great coaching


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning Beauty!

Living situation is going well, Chris and I are hopefully buying a townhouse!  I am excited but we haven't gone to contract yet, so you never know   I really hope it works out.

I am definitely seeing improvement but my legs are stubborn... not getting much bigger.  GP is gonna work some of his magic in the next 2 months, hopefully that will get them growing.

How are you feeling?  I think about you often.. and hope you are doing well!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

great to hear. looking for a house together must be alot of fun.

you dont need magic dodo head, you just need some more pushing 

about me? dont ask. Sick, Sad and Starving


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn, for some reason I have been missing this journal this whole time! Workouts are really really looking good Cyndi, damn. Diet is also solid, keep up the hard work.  

How recent are your pictures in your gallery?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

BTW, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> BTW, is that you in your avatar?




Yes, that is me in my avatar.  The pics in my gallery are all within the last year.  My avatar is the newest pic..  I took it last week.

Thanks BTW about the WOs and diet.  I am trying..... 

Thanks for stopping in my journal too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

That's crazy that that's you in your avatar, I never thought it was you for some reason. Definitely looking good.  So you're following P-RR-S huh? How long have you been doing it for, and how do you like it?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

Ha.. yup that IS me.    and thanks. Is that YOU in your avatar?

I have been doing P/RR/S program for a couple of months now, I think I am on my 4th complete cycle, shock week this week.  I have had GoPro as a trainer for over a year now.  I dont want to gush but he is the BEST.  I used to run like crazy and was skinny but with little muscle.  I have gained muscle and definition and lost body fat.  I don't do any cardio at all anymore except take long walks.  I eat MORE than I ever did before too.

I would still like to gain more muscle...  but don't we all?    I am planning on keeping GP as my trainer for the rest of my life ...... 

The thing that I like about his program is that each week you are surprising your muscles, they never know what is gonna hit them.  

It's funny I weigh only 3 pounds less than when I started... but the physical change to my body is definitely significant.  I mean I am NOT big at all, I am 5'6 120 pounds but I am stronger than LOTS of guys at the gym.

I think you get the idea, I LOVE GP and P/RR/S !!!!In my humble opinion....  he is a genius......  no to mention ADORABLE.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

...........and you are doing SUPER Cyndi!!!  and Looking HOT as always!!  

dang that was quite the workout yestarday!!!  sore today??


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ...........and you are doing SUPER Cyndi!!!  and Looking HOT as always!!
> 
> dang that was quite the workout yestarday!!!  sore today??




Thanks Sweetie!    

Yeah that WO was brutal, my shoulders and bis are sore...  tris are OK though 

I am sorta embarrassed to post some of the weight I was lifting yesterday... seated bent laterals are so hard for me!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

*Wednesday April 28*

Meal 1
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
eggwhites
brown rice

Meal 3
grilled chicken with peppers in a spinach wrap (dry)
smal green salad with vinegar


Meal 4
protein shake


Meal 5


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

hey ms. pusher  looks like miss hotness is a strong one


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice to see that you're getting such good results with P-RR-S. As long as it's working, stick with it, right?  



> Ha.. yup that IS me.  and thanks. Is that YOU in your avatar?


No, that's not me, that's some random guy who I liked his physique, lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thursday April 29*

Meal 1
protein shake
glutamine
coffee

Meal 2
oatmeal with nat PB

Meal 3
can of chunk turkey w/ brown rice

Meal 4
glutamine
chicken breast

Meal 5
mahi mahi
spinach

WO
None

Yesterday I was crazy busy getting ready for my trip, leaving Saturday, so I couldn't get to the gym.  
Today I am signing contract on Townhouse and packing.

TOMMOROW I will do LEGS!!  

Meal 5 yesterday was
chicken sausage
egg whites
spinach


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2004)

Townhouse !!!! Cool !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't drink the water this weekend !!!! But do have fun !


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Don't drink the water this weekend !!!! But do have fun !




LOL!!  Don't worry it's not water I will be drinking.  THANKS!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

*April 30 Friday*

Meal 1
glutamine
protein shake

Meal 2
RF Nat PB on low carb whole grain bread (1 slice)  
coffee

Meal 3
RF nat PB mixed with oatmeal

Meal 4
grilled chicken on mixed green salad

Meal 5 (pre wo)
protein shake
glutamine

Meal 6 (post wo)
glutamine
chicken breast
garlic flat breads

Meal 7
chicken sausage with egg whites

LEGS 

SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/LEG PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/SQUATS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 20-25/8-10
-DROPSET: BUTT BLAST...2 X 15-20, DROP, 8-10
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF/SEATED CALF...2 X 10-12 EACH
-DROPSET: STANDING CALF...1 X 10-12, DROP, 8-10


OUCH!!!!  Those dropsets are killers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous !  
i hope you have the best of times in Mexico !  You deserve the break .


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hi Gorgeous !
> i hope you have the best of times in Mexico !  You deserve the break .



Hi Hot stuff!!  Thanks sooo much!  I will post pics when I get home!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2004)

have fun love.
wish i was joining you guys


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Jen!  I will tell you all about it when we get home!  Take care Sweetie, stay healthy!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Whoa. Big old avatar in the gallery is HOT.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

Hehehe  good eye SF!!!  You recognized the pic.  Thanks!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Girlie!! Have fun on your trip  

Do you think the superset leg workouts give better results?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Girlie!! Have fun on your trip
> 
> Do you think the superset leg workouts give better results?



Hey there Sweetie! 

I am actually doing GoPro's Power/RepRange/Shock program.. this is SHOCK week, full of super sets and drop sets.  I HOPE they will give me good results!!!   

Thanks for the well wishes!!  I am excited about my trip.


----------

